# Test Channels 9300/9301 (back); More data collecting



## Earl Bonovich

First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:

---------

Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...

---------

More data collecting:
(I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)

Please; after posting here.
Take a moment and also report your results at: www.iamanedgecutter.com

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version
2) 498 y/n
3) 480 y/n
4) 481 y/n
5) 9300 y/n
6) 9301 y/n

Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...

If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


----------



## HarleyD

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## tsciulli

From Santa Barbara, CA

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 no for both tuners (first time it hasn't worked for me, always worked before)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## Hamiltony

1- HR20-700, software version 0x18a
2- 498 i have to say no, but i did get it to tune once with slide and sound, but grey screen for me
3- 480 yes BBC confirmed working
4- 481 yes BBC confirmed working
5- 9300 yes
6- 9301 yes

hope it helps


----------



## veryoldschool

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

Off SWM8 and both are 720p


----------



## vertigo235

1) HR20-700, v 19E
2) 498, yes and no
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

edit: I had to change my response, 498 was working earlier today, but now it is not.

edit2: now 498 is working all the time again...


----------



## RegGeek

1) HR20-700, 0x18a, zinwell 6x8 is in use
2) 498 No
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

Previously I had been seeing the "welcome" slide and heard the music. This morning was when I last looked. But now I am getting just the black screen on 498.

_Edit:_ 498 is not working on either tuner. Went back and did the switching tuners trick to be sure.


----------



## loknload

HR20-700
0x19e
480 & 481 working
498 not working (it worked earlier and now does not)
9300 working (with lip sync issues)
9301 working

Why would 498 all of a sudden go to a black screen?


----------



## CUIllini

1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## w84mike

From Los Angeles area

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 n, first time it hasn't worked for me, always worked before
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## DCSholtis

1. HR20-700 0x19e
2. 498 Tuner 1 yes, Tuner 2 Searching for Sat
3. 480 and 481 Tuner 1 yes, Tuner 2 Searching for Sat
4. 9300 and 9301 Tuner 1 yes, Tuner 2 Searching for Sat

1. H20, (Last national software, not involved in CE)
2. 498 Searching for Sat
3. 480 and 481 Searching for Sat
4. 9300 and 9301 Searching for Sat

No Multiswitch, AT9 Sidecar dish. Strong signals received on all other sats using both tuners on the HR20. Strong signals received on all other birds on the H20 as well. Switching out BBCs to verify if thats the problem now.

Switched out BBC on the H20. Still fails.


----------



## Teststation5

From Aztec, NM
Key Information:
At 12:18 MDT
1) HR20-700, 0x18a, H20-600 0x2024 (same results on both)
2) 498 n, first time it hasn't worked for me, always worked before
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

At 2:17 MDT
1) HR20-700, 0x18a, H20-600 0x2024 (same results on both)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## tpm1999

From St. Louis Area

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## rrrick8

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19e & 2 H20-600's -2038 Same results for all machines.
2) 498- no, first time it hasn't worked for me, always worked before
3) 480 -yes
4) 481 -yes
5) 9300- yes
6) 9301 -yes


----------



## Scooter22

1) I have 1 HR20-100 and 1 HR20-700 both running 0x18a Running off of a Zinwell 6x16 multi-switch
2) 498 is now giving me a blank screen for the first time. It always worked before.
3) 480 works
4) 481 works
5) 9300 works
6) 9301 works

I got the same results with both receivers.


----------



## Bob Coxner

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y
Waco/Temple/Bryan DMA

498 was working this morning, and has been working all along, but since the 9300/9301 test channels came on I just get a black screen and no sound.


----------



## JC32

getting everything except 498 did have audio earlier!

HR20-700


----------



## Dan B

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) No
3) Yes
4) Yes
5) Yes
6) Yes


----------



## shadez2270

From Northern Georgia

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 *YES NOW*
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## UrbanDad

From Dallas, TX
HR20-700, 0x18a
1. 498 - N - although it was working all weekend (((*NOTE:* as of 3:00 CDT, 498 is on - with sound)))))
2. 480 - Y
3. 481 - Y
4. 9300 - Y - National Geographic Channel
5. 9301 - Y - Discovery Channel


----------



## jarensberg

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 n (first time ever, always got it before)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

3:00 PM Central - 498 coming in again.


----------



## pfueri

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


1)2 HR 20-700 0x19d
2)498 y
3)480 y
4)481 y
5)9300 y
6)9301 y


----------



## colel83

1. HR20-100 0x18a
2. no
3.yes
4.yes
5.yes
6.yes


----------



## n3ntj

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 -N (has worked fine until this afternoon)
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

Note: I do notice flickering white lines or dots across the very top of the screen on 9300. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## bobshults

It's Alive!!!

HR20-700 with 0x19a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

Update: About 2:20CDT I was able to get slide and audio on 498 for the 1st time.


----------



## cforrest

Via Slingbox:

Key Information:
1) HR20-100, SW 0X18A
2) 498 N, worked last night with no problems ***Now getting 498****
3) 480 Y, but slow compared to last night
4) 481 Y, but slow compared to last night
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## JLF

1) H20-600 2038
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## scsweet

From St. Louis, MO

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 n, first time it hasn't worked for me since shortly after 498 first came on.
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Thanks!


----------



## birdman1

1) Box model and Sw version---2 HR20-700's, WB6x8,0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y It started woring again.
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Swheat

Everything is working great here. I have a very plain setup. One receiver with no multiswitches.

1) HR20-700, 019e
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## tonybradley

As of 2:20PM.

1) Box model and Sw version.............. HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n........................................... NO
3) 480 y/n........................................... YES, Confirmed
4) 481 y/n........................................... YES, Confirmed
5) 9300 y/n......................................... YES
6) 9301 y/n......................................... YES

Summary, Receive everything except Confirmation Slide on 498.


----------



## vizaweb

Twin Cities:

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18A
2) 498 N (no longer - black screen, no sound)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y - Audio is off from video feed. It is the video that is slightly delayed.
6) 9301 y


----------



## sadude39

From San Antonio, TX

1) H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 No....have been getting it just fine before
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Gorgeous picture on both channels...not sure why not getting 498 now after seeing it before.....


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

1)HR20-700 running 0x18a
2) 498 - N (previously had it)
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## STEVEN-H

HR20-700
x19E
BBC rev 3

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 no for both tuners (worked before this test on both tuners )
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes audio sync problem
6) 9301 yes


----------



## bnglbill

HR20-700, 0x19d
1. 498 - N (grey screen) - although it was working before today
2. 480 - Y
3. 481 - Y
4. 9300 - Y - National Geographic Channel
5. 9301 - Y - Discovery Channel


----------



## noladaoh

HR20-700, 0x18a

1) 498 N
2) 480 Y
3) 481 Y
4) 9300 Y
5) 9301 Y


----------



## say-what

I can only report for system 2 in my sig, as I'm at work and that's the only one I can get via slingbox.

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700, 19d
2) 498 y/n - no, black screen now (has always worked until now, last checked about 6:30 am)
3) 480 y/n - yes
4) 481 y/n - yes
5) 9300 y/n - yes
6) 9301 y/n - yes


----------



## longrider

HR20-700 running 0x19e, H20-600 running 2038

For the first time since it was launched, both boxes give a blank screen on 498. All other tests passed, including checking both tuners on the HR20.

Another post reporting hitting pause brought 498 up, no such luck for me. Repeated pause/play had no effect on the gray screen

Another update: At 1:38 PM MDT 498 is working again


----------



## beakor

1. hr20-100 0x18a
2. 498 - no first time it hasn't worked for me, always worked before
3. 480 - yes
4. 481 - yes
5. 9300 -yes
6. 9301 - yes


same results for my h20-600, has been exactly the same as the above hr20


----------



## Smthkd

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N - Blackscreen now
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) Box model and Sw version---H20-600, 0x2038
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N - Blackscreen now
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## ikeb

1) h20 0x2021
2) 498 -Y (black screen)
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## snafup

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


1)HR20-700
2 498y
3) 480y
4) 481y
5)9300y
6) 9301y


----------



## Mogo

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a

2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N <--been able to see all OK message in past but not now

3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## RichM

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 NO - Didn't work until the first 9300 test, now it's back to not working
3) 480 yes - gray screen, confirmed msg at the bottom
4) 481 yes - gray screen, confirmed msg at the bottom
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## syphix

Minneapolis area:

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 - *NO*: worked yesterday...okay...wait...yes..I SWEAR it wasn't coming in before, but I just tested on both tuners and it's coming in fine.
3) 480 - *YES*
4) 481 - *YES*
5) 9300 - *YES*
6) 9301 - *YES*

Can't comment about the quality of the video as I'm streaming via Slingbox on a 256k stream.


----------



## CoachGibbs

1) HR20-700 19e
2) 498 N- Just stopped
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H20-600 0x2038
2) 498 N- Just stopped
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## BGreen965

2x HR20-700 with 0x19d;
No 498 Edit: Pause was able to bring the slide up once
Yes on everything else

1x h20-600 with NR
No 498
Yes on everything else

AS of 1555EDT I am getting 498 as well.


----------



## jj4vr

1. hr20-100 0x18a
2. 498 - no (worked before today.)
3. 480 - yes
4. 481 - yes
5. 9300 -yes
6. 9301 - yes


----------



## MIAMI1683

hr20-700 soft. 019e Yes to all 
hr20-100 soft 18a (nat)
480 = y
481 = y
498 = n (pause makes it appear) 
9300 = y
9301 =y

h20 soft. 018a yes to all 

So I hope this helps


----------



## Crypter

1a) HR20-100 0x18a
1b) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 - Yes
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes
6) 9301 - Yes

All my YES answers apply to both tuners on both receivers.


----------



## robertsjc

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
Both tuners

Dallas, Texas


----------



## atdauph

I just called my wife at home and she was surprised to find the Dog Whisperer in HD. 

Key Information:
1) HR20-100 
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## doo4usc

1) 2 Hr20-700 0X18a
2) no, on both
all others yes on both


----------



## drmarq

Key Information:
1) Box model and S/W version: HR20-100 & HR20-700; 0x18a on both
2) 498: Currently NO (was Yes yesterday) on both
3) 480: Y on both
4) 481: Y on both
5) 9300: Y on both
6) 9301: Y on both

Edit 1530 CDT: Just got back and 498 is working on both systems.


----------



## lowgolfer

Located in NW MN

HR20-700 o19e
y
y
y
y
y


----------



## TheJERK

1) Box model = HR100S, Sw version = 0x18a
2) 498 = N, Never did show or hear anything. *
3) 480 = Y
4) 481 = Y
5) 9300 = Y
6) 9301 = Y




- * Now working


----------



## spidey

1) Box model and Sw version--- 2 x HR20-700, 0x19d H20 2036 All on SWM1.0.4
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y[


----------



## EJB

Houston, TX
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N (black screen)
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


Thanks!
EJB


----------



## TomMac

1) 1 - Box model HR20-700, sw ver 019e
2)498 - n (black screen)
3)480 - y
4)481 - y
5)9300 - y
6)9301 - y
Dayton, OH DMA, Kettering, OH

Please note up until this time I had 498 for the first time. It came up this morning. Now it is gone.


----------



## dkgator

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e Slimline Dish Quad Shield coax.
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N (black screen)
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

498 Worked Yesterday with sound after the late 9300/9301 test now it does not.  

I get everything else


----------



## tlrowley

From Tracy, CA (south of Sacramento)
1. HR20-700 0x19d (Zinwell 6x8 switch)
2. 498 - N (for both tuners - it used to work for both)
3. 480 - Y
4. 481 - Y
5. 9300 - Y
6. 9301 - Y


----------



## Chris12

*Unit#1*
1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) N (had been working previously...now gray screen)
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y

*UNIT#2*
1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) N (had been working previously...now gray screen)
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y

*Unit#3*
1) H20-600 0x2038
2) N (had been working previously...now black screen)
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


----------



## karnac

2-HR20-700 18a
1-HR20-100 18a
498-no (NEVER)
481-yes
480-yes
9300-yes
9301-yes


----------



## snafup

2) Now 498 is black everything else ok.


----------



## llowrey

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) No (See Note)
3) Yes
4) Yes
5) Yes
6) Yes

For the first time, I get the black screen on 498. It had worked consistently since it debuted. I even tested it early today, before the 9300/1 channels came back.

Before 9300/1 came back today, everything worked perfectly, including the first test of 9300/1.

After this 2nd test of 9300/1, I am getting a black screen on 498 but everything else works perfectly.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

1) Box model and Sw version-------3- HR20-700's (0x19e) connected to SWM8
*2) 498 y/n-----------no on all (gray screen)* was working before today.
3) 480 y/n-----------yes on all
4) 481 y/n-----------yes on all
5) 9300 y/n---------yes on all
6) 9301 y/n---------yes on all

1) Box model and Sw version-----------H21-200 (0x4020) connected to SWM8
*2) 498 y/n----------no (black screen)* was working before today.
3) 480 y/n------------yes
4) 481 y/n------------yes
5) 9300 y/n----------yes
6) 9301 y/n----------yes

1) Box model and Sw version-----------2- H20-600's (1- 0x2038 and 1- 0x2024) both connected to WB68 with BBC.
*2) 498 y/n------------no on both (black screen)* was working before today.
3) 480 y/n------------yes on both
4) 481 y/n------------yes on both
5) 9300 y/n----------yes on both
6) 9301 y/n----------yes on both

*UPDATE:* As of 4:20 p.m. ET 498 is now working again for me on all receiver's.


----------



## amitgupta_email

Detroit area:

hr20-700 soft. 019e 
480 = y
481 = y
498 = y
9300 = y
9301 =y


Bring it on...............


----------



## cagey45

1. H-20-600 ver. 0x2024

2. 498 = NO, (was working before but not now)

3. 480 = YES

4. 481 = YES

5. 9300 = YES

6. 9301 = YES

Los Angeles area


----------



## BamaDawg

1) Box model and Sw version-HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-No
3) 480 y/n-Yes
4) 481 y/n-Yes
5) 9300 y/n-Yes
6) 9301 y/n-Yes

1) Box model and Sw version-H20-600, 0x2024
2) 498 y/n-No
3) 480 y/n-Yes
4) 481 y/n-Yes
5) 9300 y/n-Yes
6) 9301 y/n-Yes

Birmingham, AL


----------



## j2fast

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N - Hasn't ever worked for me (black screen).
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## RxMan1

Two Hr20-700s wth 0x19a. Zinwell 4x8.

498=n
480=y
481=y
9300=y
9301=y


----------



## Canis Lupus

Boise, Idaho:

HR #1

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

HR #2

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 - N
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## arkeng

1) H20-600 (0x2034)
2) 498 N
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
2) 498 N
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## DMRI2006

1) Box model and Sw version--- H20-100, 0X2036 (I have 2 boxes, identical setup)
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------NO (worked before; went off just recently)
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------YES
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------YES
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------YES
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------YES

Everything looks terrific -- except the blank screen on 498. Looks like I'm not alone though...so I'm not worried about it.

GOOD TO GO ON BOTH MODELS (other than 498 just going out)


----------



## Scooter22

Seems like 498 went dead around the same time the announcement for 9300 and 9301 went back up. I had 498 on, pressed channel down to NASA, then channel up to Golf and then I tried pressing 498 and POOF! It went blank. Everything else works fine though.


Scooter


----------



## lindappel

1. HR 20-100 0x18a
2. 498 - Y (worked previously/Disappeared after 9300-9301 came online/Now back on both tuners)
3. 480 - Y
4. 481 - Y
5. 9300 -Y
6. 9301 -Y


----------



## vurbano

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------NO Never worked
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

What a relief.


----------



## jtm

HR20-700 Ox19d

498 - No (had it until today)
480 - Yes
481 - Yes
9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes


----------



## Hdhead

1) Hr20 x18a
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) Hr20 x18a
2) 498 y 1 tuner, n 2nd tuner
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) (2) H2Os x2024
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## slumkid

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 n (always worked until now)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Pompano Beach FL


----------



## gslater

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version
H20-100 x2036 (2 of same following applies to both)

2) 498 No (First time it hasn't worked) Yes (Now working. See edit below)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

Would also like to report that the video pixellation and freezing I experienced the other night are gone. Picture looks great. Signal strengths on odd TP's have been fine. Signal strength on Even Tp's has been lower. Ranged from 67 - 80 during last test (Evens). Now ranges from 80 - 95 on Evens. Odd Tp's remain 90 - 95.

Edit: Just changed 498 from Yes to No. Guess I shouldn't have assumed anything. It has always worked before but all I get now is a Black Screen.

Edit: 498 is now working again. Had to wait 10 - 15 seconds for it to light up though.


----------



## Max_Pauer

1. HR20-100 0x18a
2. 498 = no (have yet to ever see this channel other than a black screen)
3. 480 = yes
4. 481 = yes
5. 9300 = yes
6. 9301 = yes


----------



## jlancaster

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

SWM5


----------



## Sah

Receiver #1:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498=N (was coming in fine prior to 9300/9301 coming back on online)
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y

Receiver #2:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498=N (was coming in fine prior to 9300/9301 coming back on online)
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y


----------



## malanick

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## BudShark

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 n (always worked before)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Chris


----------



## psternklar

Hr20-100 018a
All yes


----------



## ICM2000

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n----------------------------------- Blank worked earlier
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n---------------------------------- Y


----------



## mark2061

3 - h20-100 - SW version 2036

480----------y
481----------y
498----------n - Y- now working
9300---------y
9301---------y

Was receiving 498 until these test channels today. 

498 now working!!


----------



## forecheck

1) HR20-700, 0x19a, zinwell 6x8 is in use
2) 498 No (worked before, now black screen)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## buckeyeb

1) Box model and Sw version-HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-No - I had picture and sound earlier today
3) 480 y/n-Yes
4) 481 y/n-Yes
5) 9300 y/n-Yes
6) 9301 y/n-Yes


----------



## gpg

HR20 0x19E
498 n
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y

498 is just a gray screen with no slide or audio. It was working earlier today BEFORE a DirecTV service call to peak my AT-9 dish. Now my signal strengths on 103b are higher, but I no longer receive the 498 slide and audio!!

UPDATE at 3:30 EDT: all channels including 498 are working


----------



## John Buckingham

Teststation5 said:


> From Aztec, NM
> Key Information:
> 1) HR20-700, 0x18a, H20-600 0x2024 (same results on both)
> 2) 498 n, first time it hasn't worked for me, always worked before
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y


+1


----------



## DaveEv

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:


HR20-700 at 0x18a
498 no sound, no slide
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## djzack67

1)---HR20-700, 0x18e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## dingJam

1) Box model and Sw version -- HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n -- y (Picture but no sound - not sure if there should be)
3) 480 y/n -- y
4) 481 y/n -- y
5) 9300 y/n -- y
6) 9301 y/n -- y

5LNB slimline, no multiswitch. Both before and today, 498 took a long time to begin showing the first time it was tuned in - ~2-3 minutes at least. Once it shows up though, it's there to stay and channel change to it take no longer than normal.

This was as of about 1:05 pm - not able to check again after that.


----------



## rgainey412

1) H20-100 2021
2) Y
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


----------



## apk8

Similar to most results HR20-100 with 18a
498 Not working now, but it did up until this afternoon
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes


----------



## DMRI2006

> 498 is just a gray screen with no slide or audio. It was working earlier today BEFORE a DirecTV service call to peak my AT-9 dish. Now my signal strengths on 103b are higher, but I no longer receive the 498 slide and audio!!


I wouldn't worry about it. 498 went off just recently, around the same time 9300 and 9301 went up. Looks like most are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## F1 Fan

Thanks Earl and D* for getting them back for us.
1) HR20-100s NR 18a
2) 498 - no never - tried everything - still not on after getting 9300/1
3) 480 - yes
4) 481 - yes
5) 9300 - yes - NGC HD 720p pillarbox - no audio or visual loss - great pq and sound!
6) 9301 - yes - DSC HD 1080i full screen - no audio or visual loss - great pq and sound!

As a side note: I have never got 498 - tried every trick on here and more. I purposely did nothing to my box to see if 9300 came up by itself if D* bought them back - and it did. So my theory is as long as all hardware/install is good then when they flip the switch most people will get them without doing anything.


----------



## ahatten

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 - Y (first time today)
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


Yippee!


----------



## Strejcek

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 - no, black screen, no audio, no messages
3) 480 - yes
4) 481 - yes
5) 9300 - yes
6) 9301 - yes

I was able to get 498 working this morning by running sat signal test; however, now that does not get it working now.


----------



## ProfLonghair

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 (19e)
2) 498 y/n N (771, was black screen first)
3) 480 y/n Y
4) 481 y/n Y
5) 9300 y/n Y
6) 9301 y/n Y

490 Y
491 Y
494 N (771)


BUT!!!!!!!!!!!
all my 70s show "771"

These are the first failures I've had on the test channels


----------



## geekmom

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 - 0x19E
2) 498 no, black screen--has been up until now
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Now at 1:20 MDT
1) HR20-700 - 0x19E
2) 498 *YES*
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## dbmaven

Hudson Valley, New York area (zip 10930)

Key Information:
1) HR20-100 Nat'l Release 0x18A
2) 498 *N* - was working earlier today, and has always worked before - not now
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Scorch

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 - NO - worked before, not working now
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes - National Geographic
6) 9301 - Yes - Discovery Channel


----------



## EdM

1)HR20-100s 0x18a
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## DufferEA

1)---HR20-700, 0x18e --- H20-600 0x2038
2) 498 y/n---------------------------------N (worked uptill 9300, 9301 came on)
3) 480 y/n---------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n---------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n--------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n--------------------------------Y


----------



## forecheck

forecheck said:


> 1) HR20-700, 0x19a, zinwell 6x8 is in use
> 2) 498 No (worked before, now black screen)
> 3) 480 Yes
> 4) 481 Yes
> 5) 9300 Yes
> 6) 9301 Yes


And same results with my 2nd receiver, an H20-100, with the national release, 0x2021


----------



## grizbear

1) I have 2 HR20-100’s 0x18a zinwell WB616
2) 498 blank screen on both, b4 worked sometimes on 1 unit only
3) 481 yes both
4) 481 yes both 
5) 9300 yes both
6) 9301 yes both

9300 & 1 just popped right up! Thought my HR20-100’s were defective!


----------



## satex

1. H20-600 0x2038
2. 498 - no (worked this morning.)
3. 480 - yes
4. 481 - yes
5. 9300 -yes
6. 9301 - yes


----------



## dcoale

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 #1, 0x19e
2) 498 --------------- y
3) 480 --------------- y
4) 481 --------------- y
5) 9300 -------------- y
6) 9301 -------------- y

HR20-700 #2 0x19e
2) 498 --------------- y 
3) 480 --------------- y
4) 481 --------------- y
5) 9300 -------------- y
6) 9301 -------------- y


----------



## Sirshagg

Earl Bonovich said:


> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...


This is cool, but I really hope they get turned off Wed morning


----------



## treecastle

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) N
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


1) H20-100 0x100c
2) N
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y

1) H20-100 0x100c
2) N
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


----------



## haggis444

Box #1
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 no for both tuners (didn't work yesterday either)--Gray screen
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Box #2
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 no for both tuners (first time it hasn't worked on this box)--Gray screen
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## ohills

2- HR20-700 19e
for both:
498 n
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y


----------



## rbean

2 hr20-700
at9 10ft to block 50-60 ft to receivers
no switch
grey screen 498, have had from the start
480 & 481 ok
didn't get to try 9300 &9301 first time
getting 9300 & 9301 today
national release both HR 20's


----------



## iamjemhadar

Family room
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 = n
3) 480 = y
4) 481 = y
5) 9300 = y
6) 9301 = y

Living room
1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) 498 = n
3) 480 = y
4) 481 = y
5) 9300 = y
6) 9301 = y


----------



## killi

hr20-700 0x19e

498 - NO (Worked earlier but black screen now)
480 - YES
481 - YES
9300 - YES
9301 - YES


----------



## timareagan

1. HR20-700 with 0x18a
2. 498 = N, never have, grey screen, tried all the mention fixes, none worked
3. 480 = Y
4. 481 = Y
5. 9300 = Y
6. 9301 = Y


----------



## Old Guy

HR20-700 and -100. Both 0x18a

Both
480- Yes
481- Yes
498- No (had until 9300, 9301 lit up)
9300- Yes (720p)
9301- Yes (1080i)

Halfway between Portland and Seattle. SEA DMA


----------



## MoInSTL

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 -N now, Y before
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

No multi-switch


----------



## matthpd195

HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 --------------- n (never worked)
3) 480 --------------- y
4) 481 --------------- y
5) 9300 -------------- y
6) 9301 -------------- y

Slimline dish

WB68 Multiswitch


----------



## jash

earl,

i have all the right equimpment but they don't work since i'm an mdu customer. do you have any idea when they'll deliver mfh2 or 3 so we can all start enjoying the new content?

thank you.


----------



## OlderNDirt

1) I have 2 HR20-700’s, 0x18a, multi switch, but on roof and cannot access (assume correct since installed in July)
2) 498 blank screen on both now, b4 worked sometimes on 1 unit only
3) 481 yes both
4) 481 yes both 
5) 9300 yes both
6) 9301 yes both


----------



## mhayes70

1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-100 0x18a*
2) 498 y/n *No, Black screen no picture or sound*
3) 480 y/n *Yes*
4) 481 y/n *Yes*
5) 9300 y/n *Yes*
6) 9301 y/n *Yes*

1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-700 0x19a*
2) 498 y/n *No, Black screen, no picture or sound*
3) 480 y/n *Yes*
4) 481 y/n *Yes*
5) 9300 y/n *Yes*
6) 9301 y/n *Yes*

1) Box model and Sw version *H20-600 0x2024*
2) 498 y/n *No, Black screen, no picture or sound*
3) 480 y/n *Yes*
4) 481 y/n *Yes*
5) 9300 y/n *Yes*
6) 9301 y/n *Yes*


----------



## dan8379

Seems practically everyone is getting both of these channels--is anyone who was previously getting the "searching for signal" message on one of their tuners now getting both channels on both tuners? (I'm at work and can't check myself)


----------



## smpjmp

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19e (x2) (same results on both)
2) 498 *Y*, *It is on now*
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## boulder_gp

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 with 0x18a
2) 498 - No (never)
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes
6) 9301 - Yes


----------



## waynebtx

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N Worked this morning now only a gray screen. This is on both turners
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y 
Corpus DMA 129


----------



## HD30TV

Earl Bonovich said:


> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n


1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
2) Yes, but just a blank gray screen now again (even after tuning in 9300/9301 [aka, what worked last time])
3) Yes
4) Yes
5) Yes
6) Yes


----------



## bbabu

Receiver #1:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498=N (was coming in fine prior to 9300/9301 coming back on online)
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y

Receiver #2:
1) H20-100 0x2021
2) 498=N (was coming in fine prior to 9300/9301 coming back on online)
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y


----------



## ffcv22id

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 no for both tuners (worked prior to Sunday and briefly today before 2)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## da_nc

Near Charlotte, NC

HR20-700, 0x18a
498 ......... NO ... Just a 1080i Black screen, No sound. Was ok earlier today.
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes, 4:3 picture at 720p signal DD5.1 sound (NGC)
9301 Yes 16:9 pictire at 1080i with DD 5.1 sound (Discovery Ch.)


----------



## lowe41

1. H20-600 0x2024
2. 498 - no (Says B-band converter channel, but just get black screen) worked earlier today
3. 480 - yes
4. 481 - yes
5. 9300 -yes
6. 9301 - yes


----------



## rsteinfe

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 No (has always worked through this AM, now shows black screen, no audio)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## jceman

H20-100 - 2036

498 NO (first time)
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes

HR20-700 - 019e

498 No (both tuners - First time)
480 Yes (both tuners)
481 Yes (both tuners)
9300 Yes (both tuners)
9301 Yes (both tuners)


----------



## malaern

1) Recvr. 1---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 -N (earlier today Y on both tuners)
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

1) Recvr. 2---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 -N (earlier today Y on 1 tuner, N on 2nd tuner)
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## kd7eai

1) H 20-600, 2038
2) 498 -N now, always worked before
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

First time poster, been lurking a few weeks and have really enjoyed all the info and rumors. It's going to be very exciting to get all of the new channels in HD!


----------



## jhutt75

1) Box model and Sw version HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 -Correction - No, had it yesterday but not today.
3) 480 -Yes
4) 481 -Yes
5) 9300 -Yes
6) 9301 -Yes


----------



## John in Georgia

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

(Thanks to HarleyD for the formatting I stole.)


----------



## davring

Both HR20-700's: YES to all
Current nat. release


Double checked 2:57 PM, 498 not working either receiver


----------



## shamus46

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


From Chemung, NY 14825

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19E 
2) 498 no for both tuners 
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Thanks Earl


----------



## sawCME

H20-600 0x2038
498=N
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

What's interesting is that I always got 498 before today.


----------



## RAD

H20-600, x2038, two HR20-700's x019e, H21-200 x4020

All boxes same test result:

489 - Fail

480/481/9300/9301 - Pass

I did notice an audio sync problem on 9300 on one of the HR20's check the H21, it didn't have it, changed to 9301 and then back to 9300 and no audio sync problem.


----------



## SnowManson

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18ay
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y - This had been working, then it wasn't this morning when 9300/9301 turned on but as of 3:24pm EDT it's working again!

3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Cobra

HR700 ce19
498- no worked previously
480-y
481-y
1300-y? says nik not available though
1301-y? same as above


----------



## bobnewhouse

1) HR20 - 700 19e
2) 498 - no - first time it hasn't worked - yes - it came back about an hour after the original post
3) 480 - yes
4) 481 - yes
5) 9300 - yes
6) 9301 - yes

Haslet, TX


----------



## HD30TV

Did anyone else get a 1080i "Technical Diffficulties" slide on 9300 for a bit?

Tuned to it it to see that, and about 20-30 seconds later, it went back to NGC's programming, 4:3 "Pet Whisperer".


----------



## Bud4OU

I have two and both are:

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## ctwilliams

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700, Latest CE
2) 498 y/n Was working earlier today, not now
3) 480 y/n YES
4) 481 y/n YES
5) 9300 y/n YES
6) 9301 y/n YES


----------



## jpercia

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## cujo46

From Minneapolis/St. Paul

HR20-100 0x18a
Ch 498 - Blank Screen (Now working as of 2:28 PM CDT)
Ch 480 - Y
Ch 481 - Y
Ch 9300 - Y
Ch 9301 - Y

H20-600 0x2034
Ch 498 - Blank Screen (Now working as of 2:30 PM CDT)
Ch 480 - Y
Ch 481 - Y
Ch 9300 - Y
Ch 9301 - Y


----------



## awalt

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## GeorgeLV

1) HR20-700, 0x019e
2) 498 Y (now working, blank screen initially when 9300/9301 came back, worked previously)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H20-600, 0x2024
2) 498 Y (now working, blank screen initially when 9300/9301 came back, worked previously)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## shedberg

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version: *HR20-700*
2) 498 y/n: *Sometimes (no longer since 9300/9301 went up again)*
3) 480 y/n: *Always*
4) 481 y/n: *Always*
5) 9300 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*
6) 9301 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*

1) Box model and Sw version: *HR20-100*
2) 498 y/n: *Installed today - did not work but suspect 9300/9301 went up prior*
3) 480 y/n: *Yes*
4) 481 y/n: *Yes*
5) 9300 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*
6) 9301 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*

1) Box model and Sw version: *H20-100*
2) 498 y/n: *Sometimes (no longer since 9300/9301 went up again)*
3) 480 y/n: *Always*
4) 481 y/n: *Always*
5) 9300 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*
6) 9301 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*


----------



## bjohn34

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 n (first time ever, always got it before)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Azdeadwood

Alpine, Texas

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 N NOTE: I was getting 498 on this TV before the 9300 were added.
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 N Note: Never got 498
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


1) 2 H20-600, 0x2024
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## rap0819

1. H20-600 0x2024
2. 498 No (had it earlier today)
3. 480 Yes
4. 481 Yes
5. 9300 Yes
6. 9301 Yes


----------



## sack9

3 hr20-700 1,19d 2,19a
1 hr20-100 18a
498=N Blank Screen
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## Bob Coxner

HD30TV said:


> Did anyone else get a 1080i "Technical Diffficulties" slide on 9300 for a bit?
> 
> Tuned to it it to see that, and about 20-30 seconds later, it went back to NGC's programming, 4:3 "Pet Whisperer".


I saw the same. It went from 720 before the slide to 1080 after.


----------



## CTJon

Seems to me that everyone seems to be getting the REAL HD on 9300/9301 which seems to be great news. The real stuff works better than the test. SO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS - BRING IT ON!


----------



## shedberg

Sorry, on National release for all boxes.



shedberg said:


> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version: *HR20-700*
> 2) 498 y/n: *Sometimes (no longer since 9300/9301 went up again)*
> 3) 480 y/n: *Always*
> 4) 481 y/n: *Always*
> 5) 9300 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*
> 6) 9301 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*
> 
> 1) Box model and Sw version: *HR20-100*
> 2) 498 y/n: *Installed today - did not work but suspect 9300/9301 went up prior*
> 3) 480 y/n: *Yes*
> 4) 481 y/n: *Yes*
> 5) 9300 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*
> 6) 9301 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*
> 
> 1) Box model and Sw version: *H20-100*
> 2) 498 y/n: *Sometimes (no longer since 9300/9301 went up again)*
> 3) 480 y/n: *Always*
> 4) 481 y/n: *Always*
> 5) 9300 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*
> 6) 9301 y/n: *Yes, 9/24/07*


----------



## Richi

hr20 0x18a, h20 0x2024
498 n
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y


----------



## fade2black

South Jersey next to Philly...

1) HR20-100 0x18a and H20-600 2038...

2) 498 NO!! Was working this morning before 10am

3) 480 Yes

4) 481 Yes

5) 9300 Yes

6) 9301 Yes

Same results on both receivers


----------



## Talonn

HR20-100S
0x18a
AU9 slimline dish
SW68
498- NO
480- YES
481- YES
9300- NO
9301- NO (I do have audio on this channel)

Note:
I do have 72.5 bird for SD locals and it's cable is connected th the WB68

I have noticed that if i step + i will have audio on 9301, now if step channel forward one more time and then reverse and - i lose audio on 9301 but now I have audio on 9300. Never any picture


----------



## MiamiPhins

1) HR20-100 OX18A HR20-700 OX19E
2) n on both
3) y on both
4) y on both
5) y on both
6) y on both recievers
However 9300 and 9301 showed flaky results. My HR20-100 was on 9301 went upstairs and tuned the 700 to 9301 and got searching for satellite. Went back downstairs and tuned the 100 to 9300. Went back upstairs changed the 700 to 9301 and started working. Went down to the 100 again changed it to 9301 and both are working at the same time.
I'm spent.


----------



## htgguy

West Central MN

HR20-700 0x18a
498=N (worked this morning)
480=Y
481=Y
9300=721-Channel not purchased
9301=Y


----------



## Mike Bertelson

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Checked on both tuners. I tried to record the Mythbusters and I can't. Probably not allowed yet.

Mike


----------



## BruceS

1. HR20-700, 19d, no multi-switch
2. 498 - No. although got audio for a second on one tuner. Previously could receive on 1 tuner only.
3. 480 - Y
4. 481 - Y
5. 9300 - Y
6. 9301 - Y

I don't know whether this makes any difference, but I just checked my online statement and it no longer shows any of the extra additions and subtractions made for the previous test.


----------



## Vader14

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700 19E
2) 498 N -(Worked this morning, now black screen but no searching for signal message)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## ammar249

Washington DC DMA

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 No (worked yesterday night, currently all black but no searching for signal message)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## stblake10

Box model (HR20) Sw version 0x19D
498Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300Y
9301 Y


----------



## VeniceDre

Office (Primary)

1) HR20-700 w/ 0x19e software
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

Living Room

1) HR20-700 w/ 0x19e software
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

Master Bedroom

1) HR20-700 w/ 0x19e software
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## kramerboy

Cleveland, OH........

1) HR20-100s, 0x18a, zinwell 6x8
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

1 HR20-100 0X18a H20-600 0X2024
2 No has worked up to this point but now it does not.
3 yes
4 yes
5 yes
6 yes

I have the same results for both units.

498 is now working for me again


----------



## 01ragtop

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 no for both tuners (first time it hasn't worked for me, always worked before)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## HBKDinobot

1) HR20-700 w/ 0x19e
2) 498 = N
3) 480 = Y
4) 481 = Y
5) 9300 = Y
6) 9301 = Y


----------



## johnnytex

From Ennis, TX (south of Dallas)

1)HR20-100 0x18a
2)498=N Black screen Worked this morning
3)480=Y
4)451=Y
5)9300=Y
6)9301=Y


----------



## virendra7

hr20-700 ox18a w/bbcs no ota/switches.. 30ft to block 20ft to hr20
498=no
480=no
481=no
9300=no
9301=no ALL SEARCHING SAT(1or2)

i had 90+ readings on all 16tps on 103b signal strength meters around sept 12(yet zeroes on the transponder page)
all zeroes since then .reboots,resets,bbcs moves all in vain.
101/119/110= 95+
99b/103a/103b=0's


----------



## lwilli201

1) 2 HR20-700 and x19e (1 on SWS5, 1 on WB68)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 and x19a (on SWS5)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20-100 and x2036 (on WB68)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I have all ways gotten possitive results on all receivers since 498 and 499 launched.

Edit: Channel 498 can on after first post. Corrected above.


----------



## LDLemu4U

1) 2 HR20-700s SW 0x18a
2) 498 No, on BOTH
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

This is very odd....I did not download the CE (0x19?) as I have been getting everything (498, 480, 481, 9300, 9301) until now.


----------



## Skins Fan

For the first time iever, I am now getting any the test channels, I now get 9300 9301 480 481 but I get a black screen for 489. Haven't done anything since Friday / re-alignment, checked cables & etc.


----------



## dnewby

1) hr20-700 (0x19E)
2) 498 No, black screen now
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## Rpbertxyz

1) H20-600 2038
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 -Y

And

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 -y 
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## drded

Tucson, AZ

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Dave


----------



## johnb1963

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


1) H20-600 0x2024
2)498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## markrubi

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 Ox19e
2) 498 y/n N (Black screen today) - Last night yes 
3) 480 y/n Y
4) 481 y/n Y
5) 9300 y/n Y
6) 9301 y/n Y



Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y/n N (Black screen today) - yesterday yes 
3) 480 y/n Y
4) 481 y/n Y
5) 9300 y/n Y
6) 9301 y/n Y


All direct lines from dish to dvr's


----------



## Juggernaut

HR20-700, 0x18a
498: no video and no audio (never had it work)
480: y
481: y
9300: y
9301: y


----------



## ChrisQ

1)H20-100
2)498 searching for signal, first time it hasn't worked
3)480- searching for signal, first time it hasn't worked
4)481- yes
5)9300- yes
6)9301- yes


----------



## cnmsales

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


Looks like 498 is now working for me. Just an hour ago it was not. First time it had not worked since the test started.


----------



## shotdisc98

1) HR20-700 version 19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Slimline dish, 2 direct coax runs to receiver from dish, BBCs on rear of receiver, signal in between 70-79 on 103b on both tuners.


----------



## BlueSnake

2 HR20 700's 0x19E on both

480 Y
481 Y
498 N Black Screen No Sound (Had picture & sound a little over an hour ago)
9300 Y
9301 Y

Same on both boxes

UPDATE 3:20pm 498 is now working audio & video


----------



## Bigguy

1) hr20-700 and 0x18a version
2) 498 n (worked before)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## bohlke

1) HR20-700
2) 498 No - black screen but at 1080i now (before was 720p)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## jakenasty

sf bay area

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 n (earlier yes at 9am today)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## GP_23

Montrose, CO

HR20-100
All channels, but 498 work, 498 worked earlier 9:00 am est.


----------



## fkubick

Model & SW - H20-100 0X2021
498 y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

Model & SW - (2) HR20-700 0X18A
498 y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9300 Y

Before today I got 499 on H20 and HR20's. When 498 came on I got 498 on the H20 but neither of the HR20's. I got 480 and 481 on both the H20 and the HR20's.

I missed the 9300/9301 test the other night but today I'm getting both clear as a bell including DD.


----------



## oldfantom

1) (a) 1 qty H20 0x2024 (b) 2 qty HR20-700 0x18A
2) 498 (a) Black (b) grey 
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Jarda

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 no, Lost it today
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 no, Lost it today
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## WaltL

1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 2ea 19e, HR20-100 18a
2) 498 y/n.....n, was working on all earlier today.
3) 480 y/n.....y
4) 481 y/n.....y
5) 9300 y/n...y
6) 9301 y/n...y


----------



## cmziggy

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Blank both tuners
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## JDB30

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 NO (only get a black screen---it was working over the weekend but not today)
3) 480 YES
4) 481 YES
5) 9300 YES
6) 9301 YES


----------



## memory1

1) Box model HR20-700 19E
2) 498 Yes (worked yesterday,then did not work this morning, now works again)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## nagy4321

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) N (had been working previously w/ sound ...now black screen)
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) N (not sure if it had been today but working previously...now black screen)
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


----------



## WRTBill

Here is the scoop



Key Information:
1) 2-HR20s 700 running	0X18a
2) 498 No-blank screen
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


H20-600 running 0x2024
498=N
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y, but see below
9301=y, but see below

H20 receives 9300 and 9301 for 1-2 minutes before the picture pixelates. The pixelation starts as a minor issue and quickly degrades to total freeze. After the picture freezes, the unit restarts itself or goes to searching for satellite signal message. Restarting the H20s corrects issues and the cycle starts all over.


----------



## richardrblc

h20-600 ce 2038
498 lost today
480 working 
481 working
9300 working'
9301 working


----------



## timmy1376

1) HR20-100 and 0X18a
2) 498 No audio or video
3) 480 Yes, confirmed working
4) 481 Yes, confirmed working
5) 9300 Yes, confirmed audio and video
6) 9301 Yes, confirmed audio and video


I was just home dropping on my boy from preschool, checked 498 and now I get slide and audio....


----------



## Tetonmtnbiker

Jackson, Wyoming

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19E
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## chefmichael

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version----------------HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n----------------------------------------no (black screen)
3) 480 y/n----------------------------------------yes
4) 481 y/n----------------------------------------yes
5) 9300 y/n---------------------------------------yes
6) 9301 y/n---------------------------------------yes

Georgetown, TX


----------



## K4SMX

Hr20-700 (019e)

498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

H20-600 (2038)

498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## Skins Fan

Skins Fan said:


> For the first time iever, I am now getting any the test channels, I now get 9300 9301 480 481 but I get a black screen for 489. Haven't done anything since Friday / re-alignment, checked cables & etc.


I was so excited, I didn't follow instructions. So here it is:

1) Box model and Sw version---H20-100, 0x2021
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N Black Screen
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## TivoNut

1) HR20-700 0x19e from Zinwell WB68
2) 498 N
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## QuickDrop

Key Information:
1) HR200-100 |(Sorry, ignorant as to how to check for software version.)
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Also connected through a Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch.

This is the first time 498 (or any of the test channels) have failed for me.


----------



## mjwagner

Recievers as in sig
Slimline dish
Multi-switch - WNC SWA-48
2 direct sat lines form multi-switch to HR20-700
1 direct OTA line to HR20-700
SAT and OTA diplexed on single lines to each of the two H20-100's (BBC's at respective multi-switch outputs prior to OTA diplex)

results for all recievers:

498 - ok - note was working since they turned this channel on, and was working fine this morning, but is now black screen (suspect something on D's end)
480 - ok
481 - ok
9300 - ok
9301 - ok


----------



## LP30

Both tuners on each receiver tested on all listed channels
1) HR20-700 #1, 0x19d
2) 498 --------------- y (worked before)
3) 480 --------------- y
4) 481 --------------- y
5) 9300 -------------- y
6) 9301 -------------- y

1) HR20-700 #2 0x19d
2) 498 --------------- y (worked before)
3) 480 --------------- y
4) 481 --------------- y
5) 9300 -------------- y
6) 9301 -------------- y

1) HR20-700 #3, 0x19d
2) 498 --------------- y (never worked)
3) 480 --------------- y
4) 481 --------------- y
5) 9300 -------------- y
6) 9301 -------------- y

1) HR20-700 #4, 0x18a
2) 498 --------------- y (never worked)
3) 480 --------------- y
4) 481 --------------- y
5) 9300 -------------- y
6) 9301 -------------- y


----------



## gwdtv3

1) HR20-700, 0x18a 
2) 498 N (was able to see the slide early this AM, nothing now)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Boris&Tasha

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


1) H20-600 0x2038
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## skakusha

Miami/Fort Lauderdale Area

Box 1
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 - n (worked before but now I get a black screen) As of 3:01 pm EST
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - y
6) 9301 - y

Box 2
1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - y
6) 9301 - y

Box 3
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 - n (worked before but now I get a black screen) As of 3:05 pm EST
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - y
6) 9301 - y

Originally Box 1 was the only box that could see 498, now both 700 boxes cannot see it.


----------



## djwww98

1) Box model HR20-700 and Sw version 0x18a
2) 498 n 
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
498 was no until 9300 and 9400 came on the first time, then yes. Now no.
My online account does NOT show any unusual hd charges/credits.


----------



## azbob

........H20-100 (0x2021).....HR20-700(0x18a).....HR20-700(0x19a)
480 --------Y--------------------Y---------------------Y-----------
481 --------Y--------------------Y---------------------Y-----------
498 ------ Blank Screen-----Blank Screen---------Blank Screen (NOW AT 12:16PM, ALL CAME BACK)
9300 -------Y-------------------Y---------------------Y------------- 
9301 -------Y-------------------Y---------------------Y-------------

All Testing In Chandler Az, Noon Pst


----------



## powerplay

Key Information:
1) HR20-100, ZW-68, Slimline, 0x18a
2) 498 sometimes, not today
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...


----------



## mdmantia

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


HR20-700

0x19e

498 n

480 y

481 y

9300 y

9301 y


----------



## chrisbarnes72

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 no, Lost it today
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 no, Lost it today
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## rjc

(2) HR20-700, 0x18a 
2) 498 N (was able to see the slide early this AM, nothing now)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

H20 
2) 498 N (was able to see the slide early this AM, nothing now)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## sdk009

H20-100 w/2026 sftwr
498-Blank- up now at 12:50 PDT
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

HR-20-100 018a
498 Blank back up now at 12:50 PDT
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes


----------



## jlmza2350

Jarda said:


> 1) HR20-100, 0x18a
> 2) 498 no, Lost it today
> 3) 480 bbc confirmed
> 4) 481 bbc confirmed
> 5) 9300 yes
> 6) 9301 yes
> 
> 1) HR20-700, 0x18a
> 2) 498 no, Lost it today
> 3) 480 bbc confirmed
> 4) 481 bbc confirmed
> 5) 9300 yes
> 6) 9301 yes


same set up and results in Minneapolis.


----------



## hoboken

H20 - 100 - Ox2021 -- 498 No --- All Others, Yes


----------



## GCanada

mdmantia said:


> HR20-700
> 
> 0x19e
> 
> 498 n
> 
> 480 y
> 
> 481 y
> 
> 9300 y
> 
> 9301 y


exact same


----------



## GP_23

Earl from what I have seen at avsforum 1 person was having problems, everyone else was getting them loud and clear.


----------



## LMUBill

HR20-100 - version 2021
Yes to all


----------



## ezegoin

Key Information:
1) Box model ; Sw version - HR20-700 ; 0x18a
2) 498 - N 
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## SteveEJ

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version----------------HR20-100, 0x18a - H20-100, 0x2036
2) 498 y/n----------------------------------------now gone - now gone
3) 480 y/n----------------------------------------yes - yes
4) 481 y/n----------------------------------------yes - yes
5) 9300 y/n---------------------------------------yes - yes
6) 9301 y/n---------------------------------------yes - yes


I was getting 498 on both receivers until the 9300/9301 channels came back online, the HR20 AFTER the test friday night, NOT BEFORE.

9300 video is out of sync with the audio. 9301 is great.

WEIRD:: Edit at 2:16 PM CST.. 498 is BACK ON on BOTH Receivers! Both came on at the same time! D* must have taken it down!


----------



## csf97

Receiving all test channels in Tuscaloosa, Alabama!
HR20 with 0x18a


----------



## snowman33

2 H20-600s with 0X2024
1 HR20-700 0X18A

Answers below for all three receivers

498 no - worked earlier
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

Cedar Rapids, Iowa


----------



## vangiesk

1) Box model and Sw version---1 HR20-100s, WB6x8,0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N (SFS) Tuner 1 & Tuner 2, both were working this morning
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------N (SFS) Tuner 1 & Tuner 2, both were working this morning
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y Tuner 1 & Tuner 2
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y Tuner 1 & Tuner 2
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y Tuner 1 & Tuner 2

1) Box model and Sw version---1 H20-100, WB6x8,0x2036
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N Blk Screen was working this morning
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jcaldwell

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 N (previously worked)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Cybercowboy

Key Information:
1) 1 HR20-700 with 0x18a, 2 H20's with 0x2021
2) 498 - Yes when it was up, No currently.
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes
6) 9301 - Yes

Whenever these channels have been active and I've tried them, they have worked.


----------



## TimGoodwin

All three of my HR-20's ( 2 700's 1 100 ) 

498 Black Screen ( was working before )
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes


----------



## dshu82

1) H20-600, 0x2024
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## tdbohannon

DFW - loud and clear..
Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version----------------HR20-700, latest CE version (whatever that is)
2) 498 y/n---------------------------------------- don't know, didn't have wife check but worked before
3) 480 y/n---------------------------------------- ditto
4) 481 y/n---------------------------------------- ditto
5) 9300 y/n---------------------------------------yes yes
6) 9301 y/n---------------------------------------yes yes


----------



## VegasDen

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version - *HR20-700 018a *
2) 498 y/n - *N* (previously Y)
3) 480 y/n - *Y*
4) 481 y/n - *Y*
5) 9300 y/n - *Y*
6) 9301 y/n - *Y*


----------



## Deels1

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version HR20-100/Ox18a 
2) 498 y/n - no this afternoon... yes until this afternoon
3) 480 y/n - Yes
4) 481 y/n - Yes
5) 9300 y/n - Yes
6) 9301 y/n - Yes


----------



## cbensinger

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19E
2) 498 N - Just a grey screen
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Chuck

Okay, two minutes after I posted 498 came back on...


----------



## emrmc

Key Information:
1) 1 HR20-700 with 0x18a
2) 498 - Just black, was working last test.
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes
6) 9301 - Yes

Located in NE PA.


----------



## petergaryr

Well, the HR20-100 in the living room tests fine. I can go from 9300 to 9301 and back again with no problem. I can also go from them to any other station and back again in any sequence.

The HR20-700 in the bedroom, though can get 9300 or 9301, as long as I stop by some other station in between. Looks like tuner 2 is OK, but something is up with tuner 1....it will display a 771 if I try to toggle between 9300 and 9301.

Weird, because eveything tested fine yesterday. Trying a reset.

After reset: no change.
Tried swapping B-band converters. No change. 

It fails on either 480 or 481, depending on the sequence I tune in the channels. 498 always comes through without a problem.


----------



## alanrob

[
Key Information:
1) H20-600, 0x2038
2) 498 N, first time this has not worked
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## kc_fan

Living Room:
1) HR20-700 ox18a
2) 498 n (gray screen), but worked before 9300 and 9301 came online today
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


Bedroom:
1) HR20-700 ox18a
2) 498 n (gray screen), but worked before 9300 and 9301 came online today
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Extra Info: I have a Zinwell wb68, and a third receiver a R15-500.


----------



## dchamero

I don't know why, but I got 721.... I have the HD package and I have the rest of the HD channels...


----------



## mikeinthekeys

1) 2xHR20 and 1xH20
2) 498 Grey screen
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y
Same results on all receivers


----------



## Jason Whiddon

1) HR20-700 ox18a
2) 480,481,498,9300, 9301 - YES


----------



## Talonn

CTJon said:


> Seems to me that everyone seems to be getting the REAL HD on 9300/9301 which seems to be great news. The real stuff works better than the test. SO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS - BRING IT ON!


Seems I am the unlucky *one* 
still no 498, 9300, 9301


----------



## Agpilot1

1) HR20-100, Ox18a
2) 498-N
3) 480-Y
4) 481-Y
5) 9300-Y
6) 9301-Y

Have never been able to see slide or hear audio on 498
Missed 9300, 9301 Friday night

Cleveland, MS 38732


----------



## JohnMav

1- HR20-700, software version 0x18a
2- 498 yes
3- 480 yes BBC confirmed working
4- 481 yes BBC confirmed working
5- 9300 yes
6- 9301 yes


----------



## renen

HR20-100 0x18a
498 NO
480 OK
481 OK
9300 OK
9301 OK

Restarted one of the HR20-100 now after 15 minutes:
Step 1 of 2: Checking Satellite Setting, Almost done
Both 720 and 1080i leds ON...


----------



## spiderman865

1. H20-100 0x2021
2.yes
4.yes
5.yes
6.yes


----------



## firemed509

1) HR20-700, v 19E and H20-100, v 0x2036
2) 498, no, allways worked before but now it is not...
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## johern

system1:
1) HR20-700 ox19e both tuners verified
2) 498 n (gray screen), worked before 9300 and 9301 came online today edit: back on
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


system 2:
1) HR20-700 ox19e both tuners verified
2) 498 n (gray screen), worked before 9300 and 9301 came online today edit back on
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Stormtrader

Key Information:
1) 1 HR20-700 with 0x19e, 
2) 498 - Yes
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes
6) 9301 - Yes


----------



## Med 28

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y--had to use trick play
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## pecocus

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## NoNameEMT

1) HR20-700 0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Slimline Dish with WB68 Switch


----------



## say-what

say-what said:


> I can only report for system 2 in my sig, as I'm at work and that's the only one I can get via slingbox.
> 
> 1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700, 19d
> 2) 498 y/n - no, black screen now (has always worked until now, last checked about 6:30 am)
> 3) 480 y/n - yes
> 4) 481 y/n - yes
> 5) 9300 y/n - yes
> 6) 9301 y/n - yes


Update to note that 498 is now working on this system.
1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700, 19d
2) 498 y/n - yes
3) 480 y/n - yes
4) 481 y/n - yes
5) 9300 y/n - yes
6) 9301 y/n - yes


----------



## GP_23

Earl posted the link for this at avsforum, hope you get some more info.!

Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## BobSp

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## npm

3 Boxes:

a1) HR20-700 / 0x194
a2) 498 y
a3) 480 y
a4) 481 y
a5) 9300 y
a6) 9301 y

b1) HR20-700 / 0x197
b2) 498 y
b3) 480 y
b4) 481 y
b5) 9300 y
b6) 9301 y

c1) HR20-100 / 0x18a
c2) 498 y - took a couple of tries, but it finally pooped on!
c3) 480 y
c4) 481 y
c5) 9300 y
c6) 9301 y


----------



## TimeShifter

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 - Initially gray. But, after several tries, changing channels back and forth, yes.
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## SteveEJ

*WEIRD*
at 2:16 PM CST 498 CAME BACK TO LIFE!!

It appeared on both receivers HR20/H20 at the same time!

Are you playing with us D*???

Re-Check 498 Guys!


----------



## syphix

Must be working on 498 because I _swear_ it wasn't coming in before. I can now confirm it's working on both tuners.


----------



## djwww98

djwww98 said:


> 1) Box model HR20-700 and Sw version 0x18a
> 2) 498 n
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y
> 498 was no until 9300 and 9400 came on the first time, then yes. Now no.
> My online account does NOT show any unusual hd charges/credits.


498 is back on. Don't know if this is an intermittent problem at my end or if D* is turning off and on.


----------



## psweig

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

Funny, 9300 seems tobe too stretched and and 9301 too skinny. I've been at Native on, 480p-1080i but I may have to change it


----------



## RickMilw

HR20-100 0x18a
498 had been working all the time with audio. Now, no 498.
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y

When I switched to channel 9301 from 498, the Congratulations slide showed for a split second before Discovery HD came up. Weird.


----------



## donjuan2007

H20 X

1) H20 X2024
2) 498 y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 NO (NOT PURSCHAGE MESSAGE)
6) 9301 NO (NOT PURSCHAGE MESSAGE)


----------



## rsteinfe

rsteinfe said:


> 1) HR20-100 0x18a
> 2) 498 No (has always worked through this AM, now shows black screen, no audio)
> 3) 480 Yes
> 4) 481 Yes
> 5) 9300 Yes
> 6) 9301 Yes


UPDATE:

498 now working (both video & audio( @ 3:15 PM)
all others still YES


----------



## hidefman

Keeping my fingers crossed that 9300 & 9301 test channels are more definitive signs than no 498.

I would point out that I had my HR20 on 498 when the test channels came on this afternoon, because all of the sudden the 498 slide and audio popped up for the first time ever. Then it was reported the 9300 & 9301 test channels were on. After tuning successfully to those two channels, when I went back to 498, it was gone again. That was the one and only time I have received 498, trick plays and all other reported attempts.

Hope that helps figure this out.

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version: HR20 version 019A
2) 498 No (except when the test channels burst on activating 498 for me)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes for Monday afternoon test session (did not participate Sunday night)
6) 9301 Yes for Monday afternoon test session (did not participate Sunday night)
No local Mpeg4 channels


----------



## Altron

1) HR20-700, 0x18a, zinwell 6x8 is in use
2) 498 Yes with Music
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## disneyfreak

Key Information:
1) hr20-700 19E
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Raleigh NC


----------



## markymouse

1) h20
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Lovin' it in Knoxville, TN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nafl_mangler

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 - was grey screen until 9300/01 came on this afternoon, but now works
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## Tbettini

1) Box HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## Villager

HR20
1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y (but black now)
3) 480 *n*
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301* n*

H20
1) H20-600 2024 (latest CE)
2) 498 y (but black now)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## bobnielsen

1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y/n Y
3) 480 y/n Y
4) 481 y/n Y
5) 9300 y/n Y
6) 9301 y/n Y


----------



## larryk

HR20-700 #1
1) 19e
2) 498 no at first, but if you wait it does show up.
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

HR20-700 #2
1) 18a
2) 498 no at first, but if you wait it does show up.
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

as others have reported, 498 did work fine prior to this, but now it comes up as a black screen, but I waited a while, and it did show up.


----------



## SteveEJ

psweig said:


> 1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
> 2) 498 -Y
> 3) 480 -Y
> 4) 481 -Y
> 5) 9300 -Y
> 6) 9301 -Y
> 
> Funny, 9300 seems tobe too stretched and and 9301 too skinny. I've been at Native on, 480p-1080i but I may have to change it


9300 should be 720p.. That's what my boxes said on both test days.
9301 should be 1080i..


----------



## byron

I have two HR20-700s... same results on both. bring on the HD!

1) HR20-700 and 0x19E
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) HR20-700 and 0x19E
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## GeorgeLV

498 fixed for me, going back to edit my post


----------



## RotoFan07

Finally good to go. Didn't have it earlier today, checked 9300 and 9301 and now have slide on 498 in 1080i.

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Slimline
HDMI


----------



## gregftlaud

hr20-100 0x18a

receiving all channels however on 9301 getting tiny tiny black sidebars. getting normal sidebars on 9300. discovery is on 9301 in hd but it's not filling the entire screen.


----------



## lionsfan

2 HR20's SW 19E yes to all
1 h20 SW 2036 Yes to all


----------



## dreamyip

Got both 9300 and 9301 on my 2 x H20-600 in CA 
Both receivers have CE: 2038


----------



## mlcdorgan

*First Box*
*1)* Box 1 =HR20-700 - CE Version 0x19d
*2)* 498 yes w/tricking
*3)* 480 yes
*4)* 481 yes
*5)* 9300 yes
*6)* 9301 yes

*Second*
*1)* Box 2 =HR20-700 - CE Version 0x19d
*2)* 498 No
*3)* 480 yes
*4)* 481 yes
*5)* 9300 yes
*6)* 9301 yes


----------



## KDelande

System 1
1) HR20-700 on 19d
2) 498 - Blank black screen
3) 480 - BBC checks ok
4) 481 - BBC checks ok
5) 9300 - coming in fine, NGC HD
6) 9301 - coming in fine, Discovery HD

System 2
1) HR20-700 on 19d
2) 498 - Congrats slide
3) 480 - BBC checks ok
4) 481 - BBC checks ok
5) 9300 - coming in fine
6) 9301 - coming in fine

System3
1) HR20-700 on 19d
2) 498 - Congrats slide
3) 480 - BBC checks ok
4) 481- - BBC checks ok
5) 9300 - coming in fine
6) 9301 - coming in fine

All through Slimline and WB68.

KD


----------



## LDLemu4U

LDLemu4U said:


> 1) 2 HR20-700s SW 0x18a
> 2) 498 No, on BOTH
> 3) 480 yes
> 4) 481 yes
> 5) 9300 yes
> 6) 9301 yes
> 
> This is very odd....I did not download the CE (0x19?) as I have been getting everything (498, 480, 481, 9300, 9301) until now.


UPDATE: 12:25 pm Pacific

1) 2 HR20-700s SW 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Everythings working now!


----------



## jburroughs

1) HR20-700 / 0x19e 
2) 498 Y 
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## rluben

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version....HR20-700 019xe
2) 498 y/n.....y (slide)
3) 480 y/n....y
4) 481 y/n....y
5) 9300 y/n....y
6) 9301 y/n....y

Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...

If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).[/QUOTE]


----------



## malaern

malaern said:


> 1) Recvr. 1---HR20-100, 0x18a
> 2) 498 -N (earlier today Y on both tuners)
> 3) 480 -Y
> 4) 481 -Y
> 5) 9300 -Y
> 6) 9301 -Y
> 
> 1) Recvr. 2---HR20-100, 0x18a
> 2) 498 -N (earlier today Y on 1 tuner, N on 2nd tuner)
> 3) 480 -Y
> 4) 481 -Y
> 5) 9300 -Y
> 6) 9301 -Y


At 3:20 EDT: 498 Yes on both tuners on both receivers. Everything else still Yes too. :grin:


----------



## jfuchtm

Box model and Sw version HD20-100 National
2) 498 y/n No Did have it yesterday.
3) 480 y/n Yes
4) 481 y/n Yes
5) 9300 y/n Yes
6) 9301 y/n Yes


----------



## HD30TV

HD30TV said:


> 1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
> 2) Yes, but just a blank gray screen now again (even after tuning in 9300/9301 [aka, what worked last time])
> 3) Yes
> 4) Yes
> 5) Yes
> 6) Yes


1) Same
2) Yes, Slide is back on now, with the audio [on both tuners] (not sure what caused it, was watching BlueJays/Yanks on YESHD (ch 731) for a bit, tuned to 498 and there it is)
3) Same (on both tuners)
4) Same (on both tuners)
5) Same (on both tuners)
6) Same (on both tuners)


----------



## Nacraman

1 HR20-100 0X18a HR20-700
2 No has worked up to this point but now it just kick in... YES
3 yes
4 yes
5 yes
6 yes


----------



## c152driver

HR20-700 0x19E
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## katana

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


1) Box model and Sw version---H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Neither 9300 or 9301 worked during the first test. Had a CSR remove and re-add my HD access yesterday. Everything works now.


----------



## ColdCase

498 has been coming in fine but now its a black screen, 
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y, 
signals 75-88,
H20-600, 0xF14,
W68,
slimline,
locals fine,
OTA fine,


Update as of 3:35 et, 498 is back video and audio


----------



## oakwcj

1) HR20-700 0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Additional info: Slimline Dish w/Calamp LNB. Signal strengths range from 65-75. No new HD access entries on account.


----------



## HD30TV

HD30TV said:


> 1) Same
> 2) Yes, Slide is back on now, with the audio [on both tuners] (not sure what caused it, was watching BlueJays/Yanks on YESHD (ch 731) for a bit, tuned to 498 and there it is)
> 3) Same (on both tuners)
> 4) Same (on both tuners)
> 5) Same (on both tuners)
> 6) Same (on both tuners)


Also, as sidenote, pretty sure that my 498's terminology was *LAUNCHING* before, and is now *AVAILABLE*.


----------



## zamzickles

Ditto all the above, no on 498, all the others are OK.
BUT, after watching 3900 for a while I notice severe stair stepping on text graphics. 3901 is clean.


----------



## fade2black

fade2black said:


> South Jersey next to Philly...
> 
> 1) HR20-100 0x18a and H20-600 2038...
> 
> 2) 498 NO!! Was working this morning before 10am
> 
> 3) 480 Yes
> 
> 4) 481 Yes
> 
> 5) 9300 Yes
> 
> 6) 9301 Yes
> 
> Same results on both receivers


OK, as of 3:27ET, change #2 to a YES... now getting 498!


----------



## NCMAT

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

498 did go out a few minutes ago on all 3, but then suddenly came back on


----------



## Rakul

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## DocBM

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## shl4tech

gregftlaud said:


> hr20-100 0x18a
> 
> receiving all channels however on 9301 getting tiny tiny black sidebars. getting normal sidebars on 9300. discovery is on 9301 in hd but it's not filling the entire screen.


I have the same issue with 9301, picture does not completely fill the screen. There are very small but noticeable black sidebars on either side of the screen.


----------



## extvengineer

Marco Island Fl (Ft Myers/Naples DMA)

1) H20-100 202E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## ohills

It seems 498 is back now


----------



## pcates

1) HR20-700 0x19D
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## josh7308

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y/n - yes
3) 480 y/n - yes
4) 481 y/n - yes
5) 9300 y/n - yes
6) 9301 y/n - yes


----------



## boilerjt

1) Box model and SW version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

Also, BBCs are upstream about 25 ft. of RG-6 from HR20-700


----------



## Keeska

1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
2) 498 y (with audio)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## zamzickles

Ditto all the above, no on 498, all the others are OK.
BUT, after watching 3900 for a while I notice severe stair stepping on text graphics. 3901 is clean.


----------



## Chapper

This are my findings:

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 N (Black Screen)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


Samsung HDTV LCD
HR20-700
Slimline Antenna
No multiswitch (just 2 cables runnning from Slimline to the BBC´s)

South Texas!


----------



## Gmaxx

1) HR20-700 ox18a
2) 498 YES w/audio
3) 480 YES
4) 481 YES
5) 9300 YES
6) 9301 YES

OK. Time to turn on the channels already!!! 

Just for the record. I am NOT getting high signal strength on 103b. 3 or 4 TP's in the high 60's most in the 70's, so signal strength doesn't seem to be an issue. I have been able to tune all channels and passed all the bbc tests since they began.


----------



## pressureputt

From Buffalo, NY

1) HR20 700 -- 0x19a
2) 498 -- y
3) 480 -- y
4) 481 -- y
5) 9300 -- y
6) 9301 -- y


----------



## juliusfish

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700 with 0x19e
2) 498 y/n - Yes although the congrats screen was not initially there (I could still tune to it)
3) 480 y/n - Yes
4) 481 y/n - Yes
5) 9300 y/n - Yes
6) 9301 y/n - Yes


----------



## forecheck

forecheck said:


> 1) HR20-700, 0x19a, zinwell 6x8 is in use
> 2) 498 No (worked before, now black screen)
> 3) 480 Yes
> 4) 481 Yes
> 5) 9300 Yes
> 6) 9301 Yes


498 now working for me


----------



## darklight

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Rob

1 Hr20-700
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Yes
5 Yes
6 Yes

7. Happy wife for checking for me? No


----------



## NekkedSquirrel

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498......... n
3) 480......... says BBC confirmed working but screen is black.
4) 481......... same as channel 480
5) 9300....... y
6) 9301....... y


why will channel 498 not come in for me??


----------



## coralfire

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## cdw63

From western NC

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Yes with Audio (wasn't working earlier today)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

COOL!


----------



## teebeebee1

josh7308 said:


> 1) HR20-100 0x18a
> 2) 498 y/n - yes
> 3) 480 y/n - yes
> 4) 481 y/n - yes
> 5) 9300 y/n - yes
> 6) 9301 y/n - yes


1) HR 20-300
2:498 Y
30: 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5: 9300 Y
6: 9301 Y


----------



## cbayus

HR20-700 with 0x19d
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## kernmount

HR20-700 & HR20-100

Yes to the following on both DVRs
498 w/audio
480
481
9300 w/audio
9301 w/audio


----------



## Milkman

Y
Y
Y
Y
Y

19e Hr-20


----------



## gslater

gslater said:


> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> H20-100 x2036 (2 of same following applies to both)
> 
> 2) 498 No (First time it hasn't worked) Yes (Now working. See edit below)
> 3) 480 Yes
> 4) 481 Yes
> 5) 9300 Yes
> 6) 9301 Yes
> 
> Would also like to report that the video pixellation and freezing I experienced the other night are gone. Picture looks great. Signal strengths on odd TP's have been fine. Signal strength on Even Tp's has been lower. Ranged from 67 - 80 during last test (Evens). Now ranges from 80 - 95 on Evens. Odd Tp's remain 90 - 95.
> 
> Edit: Just changed 498 from Yes to No. Guess I shouldn't have assumed anything. It has always worked before but all I get now is a Black Screen.
> 
> Edit: 498 is now working again. Had to wait 10 - 15 seconds for it to light up though.


Just editted this because 498 is working again on this.


----------



## BWELL316

Box H20

9300-Yes, not in HD though (NGC, I just think the program itself is not in HD)
9301-Dirty Jobs in HD Yes
480-BBC is confirmed working
481-BBC Is comfirmed Working
498-Yes

Flip the %$#$&&#@%(&^*^%%&$&ing switch already!(sorry had to get that off my chest after another flippin Saturday of all the of the good CFB games being in SD)


----------



## SierraWing

> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n


H20-700, 0x19D
498: Yes ... but with some audio issues on ONE of the tuners (didn't work a couple times and then it did ... weird because it's not a problem I've had before).
480, 481: Yes, never a problem.
9300: Yes, 720P
9301: Yes, 1080i


----------



## wallyjar

Everything worked fine for me until a few minutes ago. I lost 9300 and 9301.

Anyone else?

HR20-700 ox-19E


----------



## elcid

1) Box model and Sw version-----H20-600 0x2038
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------y

and no freezes or pixelating on 9300. YIPPEE!


----------



## CKeim

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 ------ Y
3) 480 ------ Y
4) 481 ------ Y
5) 9300 ----- Y
6) 9301 ----- Y


----------



## mobilelawyer

Key Information:
1) Hr20-700 0x18a
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I have never gotten the slide on 498-- always a grey screen --until today: one time I saw the slide briefly when I switched to 9300. I am watching through my Slingbox, so not able to comment in absolute PQ. Also assuming that 480 and 481 do not display any slide, but just the data reading.


----------



## jmartinez93

1) HR20-700, v 19E
2) 498 Y W/SOUND
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Oro Valley (Tucson), AZ


----------



## TehHobbitz

HR20-100S - Nation Software release
Slimline Dish
WB68 Multiswitch

Tested by going to 9300, 9301, and 498 first:
9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes
498 - Yes (first time ever)
480 - Yes
481 - Yes

Then tested by Recording 206 then going to channel:
9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes
498 - Yes
480 - Yes
481 - Yes

Then tested by Recording 207 then going to channel:
9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes
498 - Yes
480 - Yes
481 - Yes

Hopefully this tested both tuners.


----------



## SParker

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 x 2 Box 1 = 0x19e Box 2 = 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## SierraWing

SierraWing said:


> H20-700, 0x19D
> 498: Yes ... but with some audio issues on ONE of the tuners (didn't work a couple times and then it did ... weird because it's not a problem I've had before).
> 480, 481: Yes, never a problem.
> 9300: Yes, 720P
> 9301: Yes, 1080i


CORRECTION: HR20-700

... jeepers.


----------



## jerry3b

1 HR20-100 0x18a
2 498 Yes
3 480 yes
4 481 yes
5 9300 yes
6 9301 yes

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Pop72&9

1) HR20 - 100s 0x18a
2) 498 yes both tuners
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

1) H20 - 100
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes 
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Had lost 498 on both units when 9300 and 9301 were first turned on today. I had been seeing 498 without tricks until then. Have sound as well on 498. As an observation unable to record 9300 or 9301.

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!


----------



## gfcninerfan

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 just got this today
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed, but on only 1 tuner
5) 9300 yes, but on only 1 tuner
6) 9301 yes, but on only 1 tuner

I'm getting a "searching for satellite in 2" error message. I believe I have a bad cable somewhere in my setup. I also have a old multi-switch that will be replaced this week. Its a Zinnwell SAM-608.


----------



## RAD

OK, was getting 498 yesterday on HR20-700, x019e, lost it this moring now it's back. ARG


----------



## tandp74

I only have 1 HR20:

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 - YES (both tuners)
3) 480 - YES ("bbc confirmed working" message on both tuners)
4) 481 - YES ("bbc confirmed working" message on both tuners)
5) 9300 - YES (both tuners)
6) 9301 - YES (both tuners)

Previously, I was getting 498 on only 1 tuner, success on both 480 & 481, and I didn't get the opportunity to test out 9300 and 9301 the first time.


----------



## fafner

From SW Ohio:

Key Information:

Unit 1
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498......... y
3) 480......... says BBC confirmed working but screen is black.
4) 481......... same as channel 480
5) 9300....... y
6) 9301....... y

Unit 2
1. H20........n/a
2. 498.........n
3. 480.........Searching for Signal
4. 481.........Searching for Signal
5. 9300.......Searching for Signal
6. 9301.......Searching for Signal

fafner


----------



## bidger

1) HR20-700 0x19
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## creesh

Both units working well:

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## gulfwarvet

1) HR20-700, 0x19e--------Box #2 H20-600 , 0x2036
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Gmaxx

Rob said:


> 1 Hr20-700
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> 4. Yes
> 5 Yes
> 6 Yes
> 
> By the way, my wife was not happy to check this for me.


LMAO. :lol:


----------



## blusgtone

Miami FL
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jimbaird

1) 2 HR20-700's, 0x19d
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## jimcummings

All working here in sunny Pennsauken, NJ

Jim Cummings


----------



## bajohnson

HR20-100 with 0x18a
498=Y for the first time today
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## stldave

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## Camman41

HR20-700; 0x18a, AT9, WB 6x8
498-No; Yes on tuner 1 yesterday
480-Yes
481-Yes
9300-Yes
9301-Yes

HR20-700; 0x19e
498-Black, never had slide
480-Yes
481-Yes
9300-Yes
9301-Yes


----------



## QuickDrop

QuickDrop said:


> Key Information:
> 1) HR200-100 |(Sorry, ignorant as to how to check for software version.)
> 2) 498 n
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y
> 
> Also connected through a Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch.
> 
> This is the first time 498 (or any of the test channels) have failed for me.


To Update, 498 is back for me.


----------



## lnoz

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498-N, Y w/sound after seeing 9300/9301
3) 480-Y
4) 481-Y
5) 9300-Y
6) 9301-Y

Have never been able to see slide or hear audio on 498 until today after seeing 9300/9301
Missed 9300, 9301 previously

North of Houston, TX


----------



## tbpb3

1-HR20-700 0x19e
2 498-N
3 480-N
4. 481-Y
5. 9300-Y
6 9301-Y


----------



## nino2469

HR20-700 and 0x19d 
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

HR20-700 and last national release *(previously not working, but working now)*
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

H20-100 and x2028
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes


----------



## TCarbone

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

No multiswitch


----------



## Fenway

From 12 miles west of Ann Arbor -


1) HR20-100 - 18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## isdnmatt

1) 2x HR20. One with 19e one with 18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Herdfan

HR20(1) WB616
Key Information:
1) HR -
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

HR20(2) WB616>SWM5
Key Information:
1) HR - 19D
2) 498 - X
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

X - I was not able to tune to 498 until after I had 9300/1. Now that I been able to tune to 498, I can get it from any channel on both tuners.

HR20(3) WB616>SWM5
1) HR - 19E
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## mjsterz

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498.....Y
3) 480.....Y
4) 481.....Y
5) 9300...Y
6) 9301...Y


----------



## john13154

Buffalo, NY

All channels loud and clear. 1 HR20-700, 1 H20-600


----------



## beenwatchintv

1) 2 HR20-700, 0x19d No multi switch
2) 498 - Y All 4 Tuners and Music ( It has been inconsistent on one HR 20
3) 480 -Y 
4) 481 -Y 
5) 9300 -Y 720p Picture is S/D format. Does not change in crop or stretch. 
6) 9301 -Y 1080p The picture is not full screen. About 2 inch black each side


----------



## DrummerSmith

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

2 -HR20-700
1-H20
Zinwell WB68 Multi-Switch
Sidecar AT-9 Dish


----------



## jayhawk70

HR20-700 with 0x18a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## iamjemhadar

iamjemhadar said:


> Family room
> 1) HR20-700 0x18a
> 2) 498 = y
> 3) 480 = y
> 4) 481 = y
> 5) 9300 = y
> 6) 9301 = y
> 
> Living room
> 1) HR20-700 0x19a
> 2) 498 = y
> 3) 480 = y
> 4) 481 = y
> 5) 9300 = y
> 6) 9301 = y


Update: receiving 498 on both receivers


----------



## LP30

Original response updated to reflect the change in the status of channel 498 which is now working on all 8 tuners (previously only worked on 3)


----------



## tanasi

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 no tuner one yes tuner two
3) 480 bbc confirmed no tuner one yes tuner two
4) 481 bbc confirmed no tuner one yes tuner two
5) 9300 no tuner one yes tuner two
6) 9301 no tuner one yes tuner two

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 no tuner one yes tuner two
3) 480 bbc confirmed no tuner one yes tuner two
4) 481 bbc confirmed yes tuner two yes tuner two
5) 9300 no tuner one yes tuner two
6) 9301 no tuner one yes tuner two

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## RichardL

1) HR20-100S and 018A
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

What was interesting is that 498 was working previously. When I first tried today there was no 498 on either tuner. I then went to 9300/1, which worked. Then I went back and 498 then worked on both tuners.

Is there something different in the 9300/1 streams that enables 498 to work, I wonder? Looking at other reports, it seems a lot of people had no 498, then after doing 9300/1 it seemed to be working - a pattern perhaps?

tested around noon Pacific. Perhaps the 498 is just a coincidence - if D* changed something at around that time


----------



## Villager

Villager said:


> HR20
> 1) HR20-700 0x19e
> 2) 498 y (but black now)
> 3) 480 *n*
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301* n*
> 
> H20
> 1) H20-600 2024 (latest CE)
> 2) 498 y (but black now)
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y


New Data:
498 is back on both units.
On HR20-700: I am now getting *either 9301 or 9300 but not both! If I get 9300 and then check the 480/481 pair, then I get 9301 but not 9300. Can go back and forth on this. Getting both 480 and 481. Checked transponder strengths on both tuners and get comparaable results on all satellites.*


----------



## gslater

Need another poll put up at the top of this thread. I see almost no failures on 9300/9301 when going through the thread.


----------



## jrgreg74

Key Information:
1) HR-20 -700 and 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Bring on the HD


----------



## Will V.

Box model and Sw version---HR20-700 0x19e
498......... n
480......... says BBC confirmed working but screen is black.
481......... same as channel 480
9300....... y
9301....... y


----------



## chris0

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## louby

HR20 700 HD DVR CE ox19e
2) 498 y/n No first turn to channel. Yes the second time with music.
3) 480 y/n yes
4) 481 y/n yes
5) 9300 y/n yes
6) 9301 y/n yes

HR20 700 HD DVR CE ox19e
2) 498 y/n No first turn to channel. Yes the second time with music.
3) 480 y/n yes
4) 481 y/n yes
5) 9300 y/n yes
6) 9301 y/n yes

HR20 100 HD DVR ox18a
2) 498 y/n No first turn to channel. Yes the second time with music.
3) 480 y/n yes
4) 481 y/n yes
5) 9300 y/n yes
6) 9301 y/n yes

HR20 100 HD DVR ox18a
2) 498 y/n Yes first turn to channel. Yes the second time with music.
3) 480 y/n yes
4) 481 y/n yes
5) 9300 y/n yes
6) 9301 y/n yes


----------



## pennstatedan

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y/n---YES---just recently
3) 480 y/n---YES
4) 481 y/n---YES
5) 9300 y/n---YES
6) 9301 y/n---YES

State College, PA

498, 9300,9301 just started working


----------



## jceman

SteveEJ said:


> *WEIRD*
> at 2:16 PM CST 498 CAME BACK TO LIFE!!
> 
> It appeared on both receivers HR20/H20 at the same time!
> 
> Are you playing with us D*???
> 
> Re-Check 498 Guys!


Now functional on both the H20 and the HR20.


----------



## harleylay1

what do i do im getting searching for sat signal on sat in 2 on channel 9300 and on channel 9301 im getting searching for signal on sat in 1 and channel 498 the same please help.


----------



## OrfordNH

HR20-700 with 0x18a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

H20-100 0x2021
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

Transponders all measuring in the 40-60 range.
498 did not work until Saturday night when I tuned to 9300-9301, and has worked ever since.


----------



## dchamero

ok on 2 hr20-100s

498 = yes
9300 = 721
9301 = 721


----------



## mikek963

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498.....Y
3) 480.....Y
4) 481.....Y
5) 9300...Y
6) 9301...Y


----------



## FmrFrtDog

H20-600 (2038)

480 y
481 y
498 y
9300 y
9301 y

HR20-100 (0x18a)

480 y
481 y
498 y
9300 y
9301 y

HR20-700 (0x19d)

480 y
481 y
498 y
9300 y
9301 y

FINALLY! Success on all channels. This is the first time I've had confirmation of an MP4 signal (no HD locals)


----------



## loknload

loknload said:


> HR20-700
> 0x19e
> 480 & 481 working
> 498 not working (it worked earlier and now does not)
> 9300 working (with lip sync issues)
> 9301 working
> 
> Why would 498 all of a sudden go to a black screen?


UPDATE:

I just went back and tried 498 with both tuners and it is working correctly. Everything works perfectly now.


----------



## Toshiro_Mifune

1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## koko

1) H20-600 and x2038
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

All channels ok...


----------



## cdavis0720

1) HR20-700 0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Everything looks good to go for me.

Carl


----------



## sigma1914

1) *2 seperate* HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## saxxman

H20-100 with 0x2021
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

HR20-700 with 0x18a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## PeeWee10

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

Cool. 9301 is showing the (traditional) Discovery Channel in HD


----------



## nspdave

1) 2x HR20-700 with 0X19E
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## msmith

2 receivers - HR20 with 018A
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y
9300 - 721 message (both)
9301 - 721 message (both)

I tried a re-hit from the DirecTV website. I'll try calling them now.


----------



## bearmur

1 H20-600 2038 , 1 H20-100 2036 , 1 HR20-700 0x19E
2 498 Yes Yes Yes X2
3 480 Yes Yes Yes
4 481 Yes Yes Yes
5 9300 Yes Yes Yes
6 9301 Yes Yes Yes


----------



## RegGeek

RegGeek said:


> 1) HR20-700, 0x18a, zinwell 6x8 is in use
> 2) 498 No
> 3) 480 Yes
> 4) 481 Yes
> 5) 9300 Yes
> 6) 9301 Yes
> 
> Previously I had been seeing the "welcome" slide and heard the music. This morning was when I last looked. But now I am getting just the black screen on 498.
> 
> _Edit:_ 498 is not working on either tuner. Went back and did the switching tuners trick to be sure.


Went back and checked and as of *now* 498 is working on both tuners. :righton:


----------



## Rob

Rob said:


> 1 Hr20-700
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> 4. Yes
> 5 Yes
> 6 Yes
> 
> 7. Happy wife for checking for me? No


I updated number 7.


----------



## joannel

I am not getting anything on any of those channels. 9300 and 9301 both say test in the guide, but they both say searching for signal on both ln 1 and 2. I live in Southern Rhode Island approximately 30 miles south of Providence.

HR20 (only 1 HD receiver)
Eagle Aspen multiswitch
slimline dish
2 B-Band converters

Joanne


----------



## jelliott

1) HR-20 100 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## wavemaster

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 -y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

1) HR20-100, 0x19d
2) 498 -y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## cadet502

Key Information:
1)HR20-70 with 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Just installed 9/14 + results on all tests so far.

Slimline 5 LNB
Zinwell WB68


----------



## skessel

1) HR20-700 0x19E (Last Saturday's CE)
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N (Error 721)
6) 9301 N (Error 721)

I have the "DirecTV para Todos Package" (spanish), and DO NOT have the HD charges dropped and then re-added in my account. I have already refreshed my services and tried re-adding the HD Package on directv.com .... I take suggestions (via PM, please, this thread is difficult to follow, moves too fast)

SK


----------



## carversm

HR20-700 with 19d
All channels good.
9300 sharper than 9301 could be the material
Front of the HR20 has the 480P light on only
All resolutions selected in the HR20 for a 70XBR2 through
a VP30 scaler.

Prescott Arizona


----------



## dlocks

H20=100 0x2021
Everything Works


----------



## racermd

1: Box(es) - 3x HR20-700, 0x18A
2: 498 - Yes (with audio)
3: 480 - Yes
4: 481 - Yes
5: 9300 - Yes
6: 9301 - Yes

Slimline dish -> 5x8 powered multiswitch (forgot model) -> 3x HR20s - all connections use RG6Quad
HR20 -> TV = 2x are component video, 1x is HDMI
Locals via sat are good (SD and HD)
Locals via OTA are good (direct connect to the HR20s, not diplexed)


----------



## ray e

1) Boxes model and Sw version---(2) H20-600, 2038
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y
au9 direct to boxes 
both excelent pq no pixilation no freezing 

much better than the other nite
103b strengths 91 low 97 high most 93-94


----------



## Gator

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## VeniceDre

Sometime recently 498 came back up for me all three machines, updated original post.


----------



## raoul5788

HR20-700 0x18a and H20-600 2038
All channels working correctly


----------



## jeret

1. H20-100 0x2036
2. 480 y
3. 481 y
4. 498 y
5. 9300 y
6 9301 y


----------



## PoitNarf

1) H20-600 0x2034
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H21-200 0x4020
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## pmatteso

From Central Ny

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y, on and off
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n says not authorized
6) 9301 n says not authorized


----------



## Dr. Booda

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

All tuners active and functional.


----------



## TDTivo

HR20-700, 0x19E

498........Y
480........Y
481........Y
9300......Y
9301......Y


----------



## peeklay

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## setiamon

1) Box model and Sw version---H20-100, 0x2036
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y
__________________


----------



## msw323

From Phoenix:

1) HR20-100 0x18a 
2) 498 works
3) 480 works
4) 481 works
5) 9300 works
6) 9301 works


----------



## mikeybc

Rob said:


> 1 Hr20-700
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> 4. Yes
> 5 Yes
> 6 Yes
> 
> 7. Happy wife for checking for me? No


I thought about calling my wife to check, but I decided to avoid, "what the hell do you care" comments. I just hope they are still live when I get home from work about 6pm!!!


----------



## zenith

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## donjuan2007

It looks like that people who got the DirecTV para Todos Package have 721 on 9300, 9301, please comfirn


----------



## Skins Fan

Now getting everything!


----------



## Randall DBS

2 H20-600's and 1 H20-100
Slimline Dish and 72.5 dish with WB68 switch
480 Yes
481 Yes
498 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes


----------



## hombresoto

1. hr20-100- latest national release, no multi
2 498- not initially, came on after checking 9301, 480 and 481
3 480- n
4 481- n
5 9300- y
6 9301- n


----------



## JerryW

From Denham Springs, Louisiana

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## jumpingmatt

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## dkraft

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 -y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y - 720P 4:3 picture
6) 9301 -Y - 1080I 16:9

Test done at 3.50 EST

EDIT: 9300 16:9 at 4.00 EST


----------



## hengnv

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## MiltonThales

Key Information:
1) HR-20 -700 and 0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y  

Zinwell 6x8, VoD activated - no channel 1000
eSATA drive, Hitachi 1TB drive, some pixelation in horiz. lines


----------



## teriden

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## rrrick8

I posted earlier in here that I was yes to all but 498 which I've always had, but not now.

Well, now 498 is working again and I'm still yes on all the others.


----------



## bobkatF

HR20-700 .... 0x19e
498...... *Y* - Congratulations
480...... *Y* - 13V BBC confirmed working
481...... *Y* - 18V BBC confirmed working
9300.... *Y* - National Geographic
9301.... *Y* - Discovery Channel (not same as 76)


----------



## rjc

rjc said:


> (2) HR20-700, 0x18a
> 2) 498 Y NOW WORKING
> 3) 480 Y
> 4) 481 Y
> 5) 9300 Y
> 6) 9301 Y
> 
> H20
> 2) 498 Y ...NOW Working
> 3) 480 Y
> 4) 481 Y
> 5) 9300 Y
> 6) 9301 Y


I now have 498 working on both...so all of the channels are now working


----------



## CTJon

Does having 9300 / 9301 online for sometime enable D* to claim they expanded HD in September:lol: :sure:  

Just kidding, I hope


----------



## ammar249

Washington DC DMA

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 yes (now working)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## bgartz

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y (Was not working for a brief time today, but good now)
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## booboo53

HR20-700 0x18a
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

H20-600 0x2024
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## cbaker

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 (0x19d) on Zinwell WB68 (Dual Home Run Feed - Approx 20')
2) 498 - Y (but took about 20 sec to show D* message)
3) 480 - Y "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working." on black BG.
4) 481 - Y "103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working." on black BG.
5) 9300 - Y (HD Show)
6) 9301 - Y (HD Show)

1) HR20-700 (0x19e) on Zinwell WB68 (Single Home Run Feed - Approx 100')
2) 498 - Y *****
3) 480 - Y "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working." on black BG.
4) 481 - Y "103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working." on black BG. *****
5) 9300 - Y (HD Show)
6) 9301 - Y (HD Show)

1) H20-100 (0x2026) on Zinwell WB68 (Single Home Run Feed - Approx 75')
2) 498 - Y (Came Right Up)
3) 480 - *N* (No Such Channel even with Favorites set to "All Channels")
4) 481 - *N* (No Such Channel even with Favorites set to "All Channels")
5) 9300 - Y (HD Show)
6) 9301 - Y (HD Show)

***** NOTE: It took over a minute (almost 2) for the D* message to come up. It just said the standard "Searching for Signal ..." message. It finally came up and then 481 worked (did not until 498 worked). Now they pop right up without delay.


----------



## GenoV

1) H20-100 sw: 0x2036
2) 498=yes
3) 480=yes
4) 481=yes
5) 9300=yes
6) 9301=yes


----------



## mightythor88

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## Wrangler3

HR20-100 0x18a
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## keenan

Santa Rosa CA (70 miles north of San Francisco)



Code:


1) Box model and Sw version         HR20-700 - 0x18a
2) 498                                             Y
3) 480                                             Y
4) 481                                             Y
5) 9300                                            Y
6) 9301                                            Y


----------



## Indiana627

Wow, all these 'yes' responses are looking very promising! I wish I was home to check mine.


----------



## sturub

hr20-700 19e

498 y
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y


----------



## Directvlover

1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

My H20-600 with national release software is the same. Yes all the way down.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## KurtV

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) H20-600, 0x14f
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## VARTV

---------

Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...

---------

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version
2) 498 y/n
3) 480 y/n
4) 481 y/n
5) 9300 y/n
6) 9301 y/n

Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...

If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).[/QUOTE]I finally can get 498 and 9300 and 9301. First time ever. I did change base packages earlier in the day. But after I confirmed the channels with the CSR, I wasn't getting 498... Five hours later I am...

Key Information:
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20-600
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## ybeard

H20-100 w/0x2021
498=y
480=y
481=y
9300=y
9301=y


----------



## rjc

Earl:
Any need for a poll to see how much higher than the 85% success rate we had the last go around?....or are you seeing 100% successful results ?


----------



## jostanton

hr20-700 (2) ox19e
Slimline dish

Getting all channels


----------



## KillTeam

HR20-700, 0x18a
1. 498 ----- Yes with audio
2. 480 ----- Yes
3. 481 ----- Yes
4. 9300 --- Yes - National Geographic Channel - 720p Letter boxed
5. 9301 --- Yes - Discovery Channel - 1080i 

Dallas area


----------



## DTV_Guy

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## packfan909

HR20-700 x2 with 0x19e
498=y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

Both boxes connected via SWM-8 and I was able to receive all channels on last test.

pf


----------



## noneroy

Key Information:
1) HR20-700s (latest CE)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Bloomington, IN

And, if I may add, they look quite crisp and pretty. Very nice PQ.


----------



## hornetsfan30m

1 H20-100 
Slimline Dish
480 Yes
481 Yes
498 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes


----------



## donjuan2007

NO direcTV para Todos Package 
are getting 721 on 9300,9301, maybe there are not testing on those packages.


----------



## davring

For the heck of it I went back to 498 and it is OK, one hour ago it was blank. Everything else is GO, both HR's


----------



## ccsoftball7

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version
2) 498 y/n
3) 480 y/n
4) 481 y/n
5) 9300 y/n
6) 9301 y/n

1) HR20-100S 0x18a (no multi-switch)
2) 498 Y (was off for a brief period)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## fighterfire

1) HR20-700, 18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

When 498 first started, I had no problem viewing it. Yesterday I had the first trouble viewing 498. I had to pause for a few seconds the FF and it would come up. This was on both tuners. Coming from a SD channel and coming from a HD channel (such as ESPN channels). I also had no sound yesterday on 498. Today 498 works with sound on both tuners.


----------



## fwlogue

1) Box model and Sw version..............HR20-700 (1) Ox19a on SMW5
2) 498 y/n............................................Yes 
3) 480 y/n............................................Yes
4) 481 y/n............................................Yes
5) 9300 y/n..........................................Yes
6) 9301 y/n..........................................Yes


1) Box model and Sw version..............HR20-700 (2) Ox18a on SMW5
2) 498 y/n............................................Yes
3) 480 y/n............................................Yes
4) 481 y/n............................................Yes
5) 9300 y/n..........................................Yes
6) 9301 y/n..........................................Yes

1) Box model and Sw version..............HR20-700 (3) Ox19a on WB68
2) 498 y/n............................................Yes
3) 480 y/n............................................Yes
4) 481 y/n............................................Yes
5) 9300 y/n..........................................Yes
6) 9301 y/n..........................................Yes

1) Box model and Sw version..............H10-600 Ox2034 on SMW5
2) 498 y/n............................................Yes
3) 480 y/n............................................Yes
4) 481 y/n............................................Yes
5) 9300 y/n..........................................Yes
6) 9301 y/n..........................................Yes

I had been unable to get 498 on any receiver before.


----------



## dbmaven

dbmaven said:


> Hudson Valley, New York area (zip 10930)
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) HR20-100 Nat'l Release 0x18A
> 2) 498 *N* - was working earlier today, and has always worked before - not now
> 3) 480 Y
> 4) 481 Y
> 5) 9300 Y
> 6) 9301 Y


Update: 498 is now working again, with audio. All others continue to work flawlessly.


----------



## smkuchta

HR20-700 with 0x19e
498=y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## vb-eagle

1) HR-20 w/ 0x018a
2) 498 never
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## techdimwit

HR20-700
*Grey screen *on 498 until NOW!!

480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y (picture and sound as of about an hour ago)
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## quarrymen1

yes to all ox19a


----------



## charlestonemt

HR20-100, ox18a
1....498-Y (for the first time ever today, and with audio)
2....480-Y
3....481-Y
4....9300-Y
5....9301-Y


----------



## mOOn

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## SatNoob

1) HR20-100S 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


Mid-Michigan 48877.


----------



## fghocker

1. Hr20-700 Software: 0x19d
2. 480 - No, Searching for signal
3. 481 - Yes
4. 498 - No, Searching for signal
5. 9300 - Yes (wasn't working before)
6. 9301 - No, Searching for signal


----------



## ccr1958

1) HR-20 100 0x18a & H-20 100 0x2021
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## JetJam

1) HR20-700 and 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## HD-DVR Fan

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## RamaX

HR20-100 Software 0x18a

498 Worked coupla days ago, didnt earlier WORKS AGAIN JUST NOW- Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

Oh my freakin GAWD does this mean its actually almost close to maybe possibly going to work..???? someday....maybe...before i die of old age...


----------



## Howie

HR20-700 w/0x19e
498=y
480=y
481=y
9300=y
9301=y


----------



## tominvt

Vermont location:

1) HR20-100 and 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## 5zero2

498-Y started working yesterday for the first time
480-Y
481-Y
9300-Y


----------



## 5zero2

9301-Y also
Louisville KY


----------



## WRTBill

is anyone else having problems with their H20s???


----------



## msmith

msmith said:


> 2 receivers - HR20 with 018A
> 480 - Y
> 481 - Y
> 498 - Y
> 9300 - 721 message (both)
> 9301 - 721 message (both)
> 
> I tried a re-hit from the DirecTV website. I'll try calling them now.


Called DirecTV. After they removed and re-added HD Access from my account, both 9300 and 9301 worked.


----------



## cougarman1

1- HR20-700, 0x19e
2- 498 yes
3- 480 yes
4- 481 yes
5- 9300 yes
6- 9301 yes


----------



## wvnightmare

All is good here - HR20 and H20-100 pixelating and freezing from earlier today on 9300 seems to be gone - bring on the rest  looks like were all GOOD to go.


----------



## z28lt1

Northern VA Area:

Have 2 of them, both work!

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## rbean

audio synk on 9300 off/9301 ok


----------



## wood1685

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Jestr40

HR20-700

498 - Yes with sound as of today (seems like my receiver is about one day behind the other ones that work)
480 - Yes
481 - Yes
9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes (on a side note, tuned to 9301 when I got home a few minutes ago and my first sight from D10 in awsome HD was a room full of sh!t, and it looked GREAT!!)


----------



## GP_23

Earl person on avsforum that was having problems got it resolved by dropping HD access and re-adding it, now they see both channels just fine.


----------



## DaveO

RamaX said:


> HR20-100 Software 0x18a
> 
> 498 Worked coupla days ago, didnt earlier WORKS AGAIN JUST NOW- Y
> 480 - Y
> 481 - Y
> 9300 - Y
> 9301 - Y
> 
> Oh my freakin GAWD does this mean its actually almost close to maybe possibly going to work..???? someday....maybe...before i die of old age...


Same here, all working for me first shot (first time that they have).

Gotta be soon now.


----------



## johnr9e

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## mika911

1) HR20-100S software 18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Everything perfect. Ready for launch!


----------



## SoCool

2 -HR20-700's 019D Zinwell WB68
480 test 103b odd no picture just info at bottom confirmed
481 test 103b even no picture just info at bottom confirmed
498 B Band Converter Confirmation
9300 National Geographic Channel confirmed
9301 Discovery Channel confirmed


----------



## butlerj2000

Key Information:
1) HR-20 700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## SteveEJ

wavemaster said:


> 1) HR20-700, 0x19d
> 2) 498 -y
> 3) 480 -Y
> 4) 481 -Y
> 5) 9300 -Y
> 6) 9301 -Y
> 
> 1) HR20-100, 0x19d
> 2) 498 -y
> 3) 480 -Y
> 4) 481 -Y
> 5) 9300 -Y
> 6) 9301 -Y


Yo Wave.. Re check that HR20-100 software version.. 0x18a?


----------



## ccr1958

WRTBill said:


> is anyone else having problems with their H20s???


H20 w/0x2021 has been working good here in ft worth


----------



## Ferdy

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version HR20700 SW 19
> 2) 498 y/n N
> 3) 480 y/n Y
> 4) 481 y/n Y
> 5) 9300 y/n Y
> 6) 9301 y/n Y
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


See above in red----

UPDATE EDIT: 498 is NOW WORKING with no input on my part


----------



## jsgiv

1) Box model and Sw version..............HR20-700 Ox18a on WB68
2) 498 y/n............................................Yes
3) 480 y/n............................................Yes
4) 481 y/n............................................Yes
5) 9300 y/n..........................................Yes
6) 9301 y/n..........................................Yes

Was unable to get 9300/9301 previously due to 721 error (Not Authorized).


----------



## B24

1) HR20-700, SW Version 19E
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## Radio Enginerd

*HR20-700 0x19d*
498 = YES
480 = YES
481 = YES
9300 = YES
9301 = YES

*H21-200 0x4020*
498 = YES
480 = YES
481 = YES
9300 = YES
9301 = YES

I too am not thrilled my wife was the one to do these tests.  She reports the picture looks amazing!

In the spirit of Lamont Cranston, "BRING IT ON!"


----------



## Scooter22

Scooter22 said:


> 1) I have 1 HR20-100 and 1 HR20-700 both running 0x18a Running off of a Zinwell 6x16 multi-switch
> 2) 498 is now giving me a blank screen for the first time. It always worked before.
> 3) 480 works
> 4) 481 works
> 5) 9300 works
> 6) 9301 works
> 
> I got the same results with both receivers.


Hmm. Almost 2 hours after I first posted I see that channel 498 now works on both of my HR20s.

Scooter


----------



## bsand2007

HR20-700 0x18a
498 - yes
480 - yes
481 - yes
9300 - yes
9301 - yes


----------



## TWJR

1) HR20-100 and 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## arkeng

arkeng said:


> 1) H20-600 (0x2034)
> 2) 498 N
> 3) 480 Y
> 4) 481 Y
> 5) 9300 Y
> 6) 9301 Y
> 
> 1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
> 2) 498 N
> 3) 480 Y
> 4) 481 Y
> 5) 9300 Y
> 6) 9301 Y


Update: 498 is now working for me also


----------



## mweldridge

SF Bay Area

2 - HR20-700 0x19d & 1 - H20-100 2036

480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y (picture & sound)
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## scuba_tim

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) Y
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


----------



## ddpoohndave

HR20 700 with SV 18a

498 = Yes w/ Sound
480 = Yes Confirmed Working
481 = Yes Confirmed Working
9300 = Yes
9301 = Yes

My Dads same Zip Code 
HR20 - 100 SV 18a
498 = yes w/sound
480 = yes
481 = yes
9300 = yes
9301 = yes

My dads receiver the CH 498 wasnt working until I had him go to 9300 and 9301. Once he went there and confirmed working going back to 498 it now works. So ALL systems GO!!


----------



## Wire Paladin

Key Information:
1) Box and SW version - HR20-700 , 0x19e
2) 498 -Yes
3) 480 -Yes
4) 481 -Yes
5) 9300 -Yes
6) 9301 -Yes


----------



## hijump245

Just called the wife to test it out  
She reports Yes on all channels with our HR20-700 0x-19e


----------



## ddeen

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## Southpaw

HR20-100 with 0x18a
498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## thekman00

1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) Y
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


----------



## oldschoolecw

From Halifax, MA

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 480 yes
3) 481 yes
4) 498 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## bt-rtp

1) Receiver model & SW Version -------- HR20-700, 0x18A
2) 498 y/n ----------------------------------- Y
3) 480 y/n ----------------------------------- Y
4) 481 y/n ----------------------------------- Y
5) 9300 y/n --------------------------------- Y
6) 9301 y/n --------------------------------- Y


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD

Key Information:
1) H20-600 x2024
2) 498 y
3) 480 y 
4) 481 y 
5) 9300 y w/frequent pixelation issues Any one with ideas on cause. Signals are all in the 90's!!
6) 9301 y clear as a bell


----------



## gbubar

1) HR20-700 with 19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 with 19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-100 with 18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-100 with 18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Robbiee19

Columbus, Ohio
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

1) H20
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## Chaser_M

HR20 - 700 0x18a

498 - Yes
480 - Confrimed working
481 - Confirmed working
9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes


----------



## innovamage

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## shollowa74

Key Information:

First HR20-700
1) HR20-700and 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 n

Second HR20-700
Key Information:
1) HR20-700and 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## carl6

H21-200, software 4020, SWM.
480 Yes, 481 yes, 498 Yes, 9300 Yes, 9301 Yes.

HR20-700, software 0x19e, BBC & slimline.
480 Yes, 481 Yes, 498 Yes, 9300 Yes, 9301 Yes.

HR20-700, software 0x19e, SWM.
480 Yes, 481 Yes, 498 Yes, 9300 Yes, 9301 Yes.

Carl


----------



## 69hokie

1) H20-600,Ox2024 and H20-600,Ox2038
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) 2 HR20-700, both on Ox19d (one with only 1 tuner hooked up, one with both tuners hooked up) 
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## terryfoster

1) HR20-700 and 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## pappy

H20-100 0x02021
498 - yes
480 - yes
481 - yes
9300 - yes (excellent picture)
9301 - yes (a little soft on details)


----------



## fpd917

HR20-700 ox19e

498-Y
480-Y
481-Y
9300-Y
9301-Y


----------



## viztiz

HR20-100, 0x18a

Yes to everything except

Channel 498 no audio on tuner 2
Have tried the pause and play trick, no luck


----------



## Kentstater

Detroit DMA

HR20-700 0x19e
498 - yes
480 - yes
481 - yes
9300 - yes
9301 - yes


----------



## mhayes70

**Update** Channel 498 now has picture and sound.


----------



## marcbev

1) Model H20-600...S/W 0x2024
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## Jaime Simpson

As of friday 9/21 only passed the 480 and 481 test

As of Today
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) WB68 switch
3) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
6) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
7) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

All work


----------



## bjs188

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## woodyww

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700 OX-19E
2) 498 y/n Yes
3) 480 y/n Yes
4) 481 y/n Yes
5) 9300 y/n Yes
6) 9301 y/n Yes

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version H20-600 OX:2038
2) 498 y/n YES
3) 480 y/n YES
4) 481 y/n YES
5) 9300 y/n YES
6) 9301 y/n YES


----------



## ralphfurley

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jeffwltrs

Eastern Ohio!!!! Looks great!


HR20-700 with 0x19d
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

HR20-100s with 0x18a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

H20-600 x 2 with 0x2038
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## legacydoor

I have 2 HR20-700 here in Gilbert Arizona(Suburb of Phoenix)

using current Nationla release of software. 0x18a

All are currently working, 

498Y
480Y
481Y
9300Y
9301Y


However this morning when I was missing some channels in the 70-79 range and they were pixelating really bad, I did not have 498, 480 worked but 481 did not. I've been have the pixelalization a lot over the last 2 weeks.


My daughter also here in Gilbert has a HR20-700 and a H20 and they both have all as well.


----------



## chrisbarnes72

HR20-700 0x19d
498 = YES
480 = YES
481 = YES
9300 = YES
9301 = YES

Hr20-100 0x18
498 = YES
480 = YES
481 = YES
9300 = YES
9301 = YES

H20-
498 = YES
480 = YES
481 = YES
9300 = YES
9301 = YES


----------



## texasbrit

H20-600 0x2038
498 = YES
480 = YES
481 = YES
9300 = YES
9301 = YES

H21-200 0x4020
498 = YES
480 = YES
481 = YES
9300 = YES
9301 = YES

HR20-700 0x19d
498 = YES
480 = YES
481 = YES
9300 = YES
9301 = YES

HR20-100 0x18a
498 = YES
480 = YES
481 = YES
9300 = YES
9301 = YES


----------



## bt-rtp

Watching 9300 & 9301 this afternoon for a while now, they are crisp, clear and beautiful. No pixelation, noise artifacts or audio drop outs.


----------



## NewsMag

All worked on the weekend test, and all working now.

Box #1
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 yes, with sound now
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Box #2
1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 yes, with sound now
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## phat78boy

All channels working fine here.

1. HR20-700 0X19E and 3 H20-100 (all on last NR)
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. Yes
6. Yes


----------



## jspicoli

9300 & 9301 are reading "Channel not purchased." for me.

Anyone else get this? Bummer.. I wanted to see it in action.


----------



## philbarr2001

From Hanson, MA:

1. HR20-700 0X18a
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. Yes

Looking great!


----------



## jefirdjr

Birmingham, Al

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H20-100 0x2030
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Please; after posting here.
Take a moment and also report your results at: www.iamanedgecutter.com


----------



## bigref

1) Box model and Sw version h20-600 0xF14
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Erocwolverine

1) HR20-700 version 0x19e 
2) 498 Yes with music and congrats page
3) 480 Yes with BBC confirmed working
4) 481 Yes with BBC confirmed working
5) 9300 Yes working
6) 9301 Yes working

from 44883 zip code


----------



## delltechkid

1) Box model and Sw version------------HR20-100 sw ver. 0x18a
2) 498 y/n------------------------------------Yes
3) 480 y/n------------------------------------Yes
4) 481 y/n------------------------------------Yes
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Yes
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Yes


----------



## GT200

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> ---------
> 
> 1) hr 20-700, 19d
> 2) 498 y
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y


----------



## jkjls

HR20-700, x18a
498.......Y
480.......Y
481.......Y
9300.....Y
9301.....Y


----------



## RadioCityMike

3:20 P.M. after reboot. All text channels are working. All the TEST channels are also working. 

HR20-100S 0x18a


----------



## joepilot4567

1)HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 no
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## jorossian

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## lguvenoz

1) Box model and Sw version -- HR20-700 0c19a
2) 498 y/n -- y
3) 480 y/n -- y
4) 481 y/n -- y
5) 9300 y/n -- y
6) 9301 y/n -- y


----------



## bjohn34

all channels now working! (498 did not work earlier)


----------



## DChristmann

HR20-700 with S/W version 0x18a, connected to Slimline via WB68
498.......Y w/audio now
480.......Y
481.......Y
9300.....Ext. 721 message
9301.....Y


----------



## squarej

HR20-700 0x18a tues 8/28
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

Jamie (metro stl mo)


----------



## johnwhipp

Charlotte, NC

HR20-100 0x18a

498 - yes
480 - yes
481 - yes
9300 - yes, looks and sounds great
9301 - yes, looks and sounds great


----------



## kavonr

1) H20-600 SW:0x2024

2) 489 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## cMoney

HR20-700 0x19d
498 - no (last time i checked was an hour ago, though)
480 - yes
481 - yes
9300 - yes
9301 - yes


----------



## purtman

I'm curious as to how many who have successful results now had channels which failed previously. It looks like whatever the techs did appears to work. It's almost 100 percent success across the board, which is what we want to see.


----------



## facmgr6569

1. HR20-700 0x19d
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


Edit: I did for the first time today have a blank screen on 498. I switched tuners and it did not come back. After playing some recorded content and switching channels some more it came back and all is well again.


----------



## pongo835

London,KY
Hitachi 50v500
Box HR20-100 sw ver 0x18a

1) 498 Y
2) 480 Y
3) 481 Y
4) 9300 Y
5) 9301 Y


----------



## richardrblc

got 498 back


----------



## wb2fcr

HR20-700 0x18a
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

Looking good


----------



## quikone

Monument, CO

HR20-700 with 0x19d

498-y
480-y
481-y
9300-y
9301-y

Vod recordings sometimes result in gray screen only.


----------



## katlon

1- HR20-700, software version 0x18a
2- 498 yes
3- 480 yes 
4- 481 yes 
5- 9300 yes
6- 9301 yes

1- H20-100, software version 0x2021
2- 498 yes
3- 480 yes 
4- 481 yes 
5- 9300 yes
6- 9301 yes


Greenville, SC


----------



## SilverScout

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) H20-600 SW:0x2024

2) 489 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## dshafer

From Phoenix, AZ

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## jarredduq

1) Box model and Sw version--- 3 HR20-700's @ 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## medic4jc7

1- H20-100, software version 0x18a
2- 498 yes
3- 480 yes 
4- 481 yes 
5- 9300 yes
6- 9301 yes


----------



## alfredocima

My set-up:

6 HR20-700 (0x19d)
1 HR20-100 (0x18)

498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## barrytest

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-100S Ox18a*
2) 498 y/n *yes video and audio*
3) 480 y/n *yes*
4) 481 y/n*yes*
5) 9300 y/n *yes*
6) 9301 y/n *yes*

Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have..

I have standard setup, no extra switches, splitters, dohickeys

video is stunning on 9300 and 9301. Crank it up!!!!


----------



## jsauser11

Fort Collins, CO 80526

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700, 0x190
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) Box model and Sw version: H20-100, 0x2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## rjknyy

HR20-700 0x18a
498 Y (for the first time)
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## jba115

19a
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## AlbertZeroK

1) HR20-700, 0x18a (3 units)
2) 498 y
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

SWM5 & WB616 feeding out of new DirecTV Splitter. Everything works great! Cookies to Earl!


----------



## larcar

Lorain Ohio

HR20-700 0x18a
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## bdwill

H20-600 - 2038

Yes to all.


----------



## satwood

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version -- H20-100 0x2034
2) 498 y/n - Yes
3) 480 y/n - Yes
4) 481 y/n - Yes
5) 9300 y/n - Awesome picture
6) 9301 y/n - Awesome Picture

I'm so excited it's almost like my first date...


----------



## FHSPSU67

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100(0x18A), H20-100(0X2036), H20-600(2)(0x2038)
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## ITDude

From Marietta, GA:

1) Box 1: HR20-700 - CE version 0x19e
2) 498 y - Both tuners
3) 480 y - Both Tuners
4) 481 y - Both tuners
5) 9300 y - Both Tuners
6) 9301 y - Both Tuners

1) Box 2: HR20-700 - CE version 0x19e
2) 498 - (Y) Tuner 1, Tuner 2 (searching for satellite)
3) 480 y - Both Tuners
4) 481 y - Both tuners
5) 9300 y - Both Tuners
6) 9301 - (Y) Tuner 1, Tuner 2 (searching for satellite)

Using WB68 multiswitch. All cable runs are quad shield RG6 EXCEPT Box 2, Tuner 2 which is still connected with original house RG-58 (yes I know). Both tuners on Box 2 work fine for all current sats and channels in my area, including locals on 103a. Upper 80s to low 90s on all 103b transponders.


----------



## nd06irish

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## 506PIR

(HR20-700) > 0x19e

480 -- Y
481 -- Y
498 -- Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

(H20-100) > 0x2036

480 -- Y
481 -- Y
498 -- Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## doctor j

Checked one of 3 HR-20 -700's via slingbox
Also have H-20-100 will report later

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y with sound
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

480,481 & 498 all working last week

Doctor j


----------



## Smooth Jazzer

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version-Two H20's-600 both with Ox2024; SLIMLINE DISH With WB68
> 2) 498 y/n->>Y
> 3) 480 y/n->>Y
> 4) 481 y/n->>Y
> 5) 9300 y/n->Y
> 6) 9301 y/n->y
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


From:

Jamesville, NC Lat-35.77012, Lon-76.94590
Today-1630
Weather: mostly sunny, 84º, wind is calm
Signal Strengths: 101-97%, 110-94%, 119-98% and 103b-97%
498>DD 5.1 sound
9300: NG-Alaska net fishing looks good, DD 5.1 sound, [email protected]
9301 Travelocity commercial looked great! Super cockroach>even more terrific!, DD 5.1 sound, [email protected]


----------



## tallfred

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## mbailey

Charlotte, NC

1) (2) HR20-700's at 0x19e
2) 498 no for all tuners (always worked before for all 4 tuners through 9:00pm on 09/23)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## kiwiquest

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## Smuuth

*Receiver #1:*
1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-700 0x19e*
2) 498 *y*
3) 480 *y*
4) 481 *y*
5) 9300 *y*
6) 9301 *y*

*Receiver #2:*
1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-700 0x19e*
2) 498 *y*
3) 480 *y*
4) 481 *y*
5) 9300 *y*
6) 9301 *y*


----------



## ntrprize

HR20 700 0x19e

498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9399 - Y 
9301 - Y


----------



## james2006

HR20-700 running 0x18a

I am getting all channels...including sound on 498. On Friday I had problems getting 498...after setting both tuners to record it has always come up, but without sound. Anyway, I now have sound on 498...back to mythbusters!


----------



## mesquito

All work fine. 480 481 498 9300 9301

surround sonund also works fine.

H-20 600, 0x2024

Panasonic 42" Plasma


----------



## davidg

HR20-700, 0x18a
498-yes
480-yes
481-yes
9300-yes
9301-yes


----------



## phjnky

1)H20-600/700/700
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

great picture&sound.


----------



## ljnskywalker

1) HR20 - 0x19e
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9300 - Y


----------



## B Newt

Yes to all test channels. 
Discovery picture dosnt look hidef, but the discovery symbol in the lower rt corner does.


----------



## OPcat

Kansas City area

*Receiver #1:*
1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

*Receiver #2:*
1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## HD in LA

HR20 - 700 0x19D
498 Yes
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes

HR20 - 100 0x18a

498 Yes 
480 Yes 
481 Yes 
9300 Yes 
9301 Yes 

Did a check on wiring and fix a loose cable. Everything work ok now.


----------



## Drewg5

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 Oxbe Slimline dish
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## jspicoli

Anyone know why 9300 & 9301 are saying?:

"Channel not purchased. (721)" ???

480,481,498 are all fine on HR20 and H20.


----------



## Rob77

H-20
HDMI
Sony KDL40v2500
5 lnb dish with sidecar
498 OK
480 Ok
481 OK
9300 in and out* 
9301 in and out*

*It is a windy day in Northern Michigan so problem is probably due to tree movement
Can anyone tell me position of the new satellite. Thanks, May need to cut trees !!


----------



## wishfull1

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

AT9 dish, WB68 multiswitch


----------



## AllenE

2 Hr20-700s Both with 019E

Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes


----------



## gdc965

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 -----Y
3) 480 -----Y
4) 481 -----Y
5) 9300 ---Y
6) 9301 ---Y

Wasn't getting 498 before...Now - It's all good.


----------



## nyny69

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20-100
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## squawk

HR20 0x18a

498 Y, with sound
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y, Discovery HD
9301 Y, NGC HD


----------



## Mixer

1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Surprised you didn;t do a multiple choice poll her Earl. I am sure you have your reasons.


----------



## donjuan2007

what directv package do you have?



jspicoli said:


> Anyone know why 9300 & 9301 are saying?:
> 
> "Channel not purchased. (721)" ???
> 
> 480,481,498 are all fine on HR20 and H20.


----------



## RunnerFL

1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-700 #1 x19e*
2) 498 y/n *Y*
3) 480 y/n *Y*
4) 481 y/n *Y*
5) 9300 y/n *Y*
6) 9301 y/n *Y*

1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-700 #2 x19e*
2) 498 y/n *Y*
3) 480 y/n *Y*
4) 481 y/n *Y*
5) 9300 y/n *Y*
6) 9301 y/n *Y*

1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-100 x18a*
2) 498 y/n *Y*
3) 480 y/n *Y*
4) 481 y/n *Y*
5) 9300 y/n *Y*
6) 9301 y/n *Y*


----------



## Derwood

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19a _____ HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y -------- Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y -------- Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y -------- Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y -------- Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y -------- Y


----------



## Talonn

This is a re-post as I posted in a different forum accidentily

Seems my problems are fixed 

My problem has always been I could not get anything on 498. I missed Sunday night test channels so not sure what that would have showed. I tried everything I read from all the posts since 498 was turned on and still had no luck.

Today I was still unable to receive 498, 9300, 9301 and tried a few different things including refreshing my service and nothing worked.

What I did different is forced the NR download and now all is working, 498 slide, 9300 and 9301 look great.

I have the HR20-100S and I was using the NR 0x18a but I went ahead and forced the NR download again to see if it would help even thoughI was using the NR already.

Anyway, seems by forcing the NR cleared up my problems


----------



## znth

1) HR20-700 0x19e H20-100 0x2036
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## thart

1) HR20-700 0x19E
2) 498 yes with sound
3) 480 yes BBC confirmed working
4) 481 yes BBC confirmed working
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## franky8427

Just got home from work and both 9300 & 9301 look excelent for me.


----------



## Flyboyscs

1 h20-600 0x2034
2 HR20-100 0x18A
1 HR20-700 0x197

2)y
3)y
4)y
5)y
6)y

No problems on any of these receivers


----------



## 66stang351

1) HR-20/700 19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H-21 
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y


----------



## STEVEN-H

UPDATE

HR20-700
0x19e
bbc rev3
slimline

480 working on both tuners
481 working on both tuners
498 *now working on both tuners*9300 working on both tuners
9301 working on both tuners

Louisville KY

I lost 498 when test ch came on and I just checked again and it is back.

All A-OK


----------



## sydney29

1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 ox18a
2) 498 y 
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## The_Geyser

Key Information:
1) HR20 with 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I'm in Hickory, NC.


----------



## wilmot3

HR20-700 0x18a
498 yes 
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

Tried around 1:00 nothing on 498
Looks good!!!!!


----------



## jspicoli

donjuan2007 said:


> what directv package do you have?


Total Choice Plus
DirecTV DVR Service
HBO
HD Access


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

Ok, 
Central, TX
498---NO NO NO, Never has. I don't know why. I feel concerned that I can't get it to work.
480- What should it say if it is working?
481- Same question as 480
9300 Yes-Looks great
9301 Yes-Looks great
Help with 498, 480 & 481 please???


----------



## houskamp

1) Box model and Sw version hr20-700 190d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) Box model and Sw version hr20-700 190d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) Box model and Sw version hr20-700 national
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

5lnb> wb86 > swm5> box 1 & 2
box 3 on 2 lines with bbcs from wb68
all 3 networked


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

1) 2 - HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## D*HR-20

HR20-700 0x019D
480/481 Y
498 Y (just started working after tuning to 9300/9301)
9300 Y
9301 Y

so, I guess I am now good to go was getting worried there when I couldn't get 498 until now


----------



## Steve Gilbreath

From Atlanta, GA

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 BBC confirmed
4) 481 BBC confirmed
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

Update:

Sometime after 6pm I lost 9300. 9301 still working.


----------



## bslange2

Key Information:
1) HR20-700S Software Version 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I posted yesterday, and 498 didn't work. Now all five work! Hooray!


----------



## rad340

From putnam, new york

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## PatentBoy

1) HR20-700, 0x19E
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H20-100, 0x18A
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## VARTV

I finally can get 498 and 9300 and 9301. First time ever. I did change base packages earlier in the day. But after I confirmed the channels with the CSR, I wasn't getting 498... Five hours later I am...

Key Information:
1) HR20-100 v0x18a (First time ever)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20-600 v2024
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n (721 message)
6) 9301 n (721 message)


----------



## dakota23

3-hr20-700's with 0x19e ALL THE SAME ANSWERS FOR ALL 3
498-BLANK
481-CONFIRMED BBC WORKING
480-BLANK
9300-GETTING
9301-GETTING


----------



## fafner

Found the source of my problem mentioned above. The installer some how attached two BBC's to the set that was not working. Removed one and no longer a problem. 

However, I also discovered that my receiver was set to 4x4 instead of 6x8 so I made that correction too.

Now all three units are working.

2x HR20-700
1x H20

fafner


----------



## cdizzy

HR20-100 0x18a

498-yes
480-yes
481-yes
9300-yes
9301-yes


----------



## StanO

HR20-700
0x18a

480--Yes
481--Yes
498--Yes, Video and Audio. Started today with other test channels
9300--Yes
9301--Yes


----------



## reup

1- HR20-700, software version 0x18a
2- 498 yes
3- 480 yes BBC confirmed working
4- 481 yes BBC confirmed working
5- 9300 yes
6- 9301 yes

PQ and sound is GREAT!!!

Rocking in Northern Virginia!!!

hope it helps


----------



## tomcdman

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 Y 
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## MAVERICK007

*HR20-100 0x18a*
498 *NO* 
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300* NO* 
9301 *NO*

*H20*
498 Yes
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes w/ pixellation
9301 Yes w/ pixellation

And, yes, today I added a new Zinwell switch and rebooted afterwards with *no *improvement!


----------



## dbmaven

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Ok,
> Central, TX
> 498---NO NO NO, Never has. I don't know why. I feel concerned that I can't get it to work.
> 480- What should it say if it is working?
> 481- Same question as 480
> 9300 Yes-Looks great
> 9301 Yes-Looks great
> Help with 498, 480 & 481 please???


480/481 will be black screen with text in the lower center/right stating that 103b Odd/Even transponders (13v/18v) - BBC confirmed working (I'm doing this from memory)

498 is a one page slide show - kind of like the Sports Schedule page - that will say "Congratulations, your BBCs are working......etc."

Strange that you get 9300/01 but not the others....


----------



## fraggal

HR20-100 18a
498 Yes for the 1st time
480 Yes worked before
481 Yes worked before
9300 Yes missed the last test
9301 Yes missed the last test
MultiSwitch No


----------



## Tom B

I have two HR20's fed from a slimline dish and Zinwell WB616 multiswitch (with 10 if the 16 outputs in use). My info for both is:

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

One other note: Despite several attempts at tweaking, the best signal I get for 103(b) is in the mid 70's to low 80's. (All other sats are mostly in the 90's.) However, the picture on 9300 and 9301 is fine with no problems.


----------



## PCampbell

HR20-100
0x18a
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## dbmaven

MAVERICK007 said:


> *HR20-100 0x18a*
> 498 *NO*
> 480 Yes
> 481 Yes
> 9300* NO*
> 9301 *NO*
> 
> *H20*
> 498 Yes
> 480 Yes
> 481 Yes
> 9300 Yes w/ pixellation
> 9301 Yes w/ pixellation
> 
> And, yes, today I added a new Zinwell switch and rebooted afterwards with *no *improvement!


Some have reported success with HR20-100's after forcing a new download of the 0X18A National Release s/w - have you tried that ?


----------



## jastop

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version
2) 498 y/n
3) 480 y/n
4) 481 y/n
5) 9300 y/n
6) 9301 y/n
Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB said:


> Key Information:
> 1) HR20-700 19d
> 2) 498 Y
> 3) 480 Y
> 4) 481 Y
> 5) 9300 Y
> 6) 9301 Y


----------



## gizzorge

Key Information:

HR20 (0x18a)

498 = Yes. For the first time ever! I checked both tuners.
480 = Yes. Always has worked.
481 = Yes. Always worked.
9300 = Yes.
9301 = Yes.

H20 (0x2034)

All have always worked. 

Notes:
Just turned on TV when I got home from work and read the forums. No account tricks or refreshes, etc. done. Lines connected directly through dish (through grounding block), no multiwitch.


----------



## turbovr6

1) H20-600, CE 2038
2) 498 Y 
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## prozach

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Ruffread

From San Diego area: Sig strengths on 103 b: highest 87, lowest 72

Box Hr20-700 Ver 0x19d
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes


----------



## raggededge

HR20-700, 0x18a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## bobojay

HR20-700 Ox19e
498=yes, both tuners
480=yes, " "
481=yes, " "
9300=yes, " "
9301=yes, " "

AT-9 sidecar
no multiswitch
hooked straight to the receiver
Kansas City HD Locals via D*
No over the air locals

9300 & 01 look great


----------



## BobbyK

2 Hr20s 0x18a
all yes
D* please turn it on.


----------



## mac65

Results same for both units.

1) HR20-700 0x19e, HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 channel not purchased
6) 9301 channel not purchased

Zinwell SAM 6802 multiswitch


----------



## boatbumm

Looking good from Eastern Virginia:

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H20-100 0x2021 (#1)
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H20-100 0x2021 (#2)
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## sheepishlion

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## sacalait

1) Hr20-700 V. 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## LarryFlowers

Hr20-700 V 0x19E
480 - Y
481- Y
498 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 -y
:d


----------



## bigcementpond

1) H20-600 0x2024
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## jdc0730

Key Information:
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## sawCME

Update:

H20-600 0x2038
498 - y
480 - y
481 - y
9300 - y
9301 - y

498 now works, where it failed earlier.

Did notice, however, that I could NOT return to the channel I has been on, happened to be an HD LIL, using either the Guide or the PREV button.

Had to go to another channel via direct entry to return from 498, 9300 and 9301.


----------



## genecro

[Key Information:
1) 5 x H20 100 receivers 0x2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y, great pic and sound
6) 9301 y, great pic and sound


----------



## lowjeep

Running slimline with Zinwell WB68 located in Nampa, ID
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700(0x18A)
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Funny thing is I see alot of people reporting this is first time 498 hasn't worked for them but today is the first time it has worked for me on my HR20-700.

1) Box model and Sw version---H20-600(2)(0x2024)
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

498 has worked fine on the H20-600 the whole time.


----------



## Scott Farkis

1) H20-700 0x19d
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## LarryEH

1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 y


----------



## crazyick

Slimline AU9
Zinwell WB616

3 HR20-700’s with 0x18a
1 H20-600 with 0x2024

All four receivers working without any problems. Two of the HR20-700’s have their BBC’s located at the multi-switch which is approximately fifty feet from their respective receiver.

9300 y
9301 y
480 y
481 y
498 y


----------



## dbhsatx

San Antonio TX. 103b TP-->lowest 88 highest 99

HR20-100 0x18a
498-->Yes
480-->Yes
481-->Yes
9300-->Yes
9301-->Yes


----------



## bklynst8ofmind

1- HR20-700, software version 0x18a
2- 498 only on 1 tuner
3- 480 yes BBC confirmed working
4- 481 yes BBC confirmed working
5- 9300 yes
6- 9301 yes


----------



## saryon

1) HR20-700 0x19D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20 ver 2038
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## ITrot

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Please; after posting here.
> Take a moment and also report your results at: www.iamanedgecutter.com
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


1. H20-600 (0x2038) HR20-700 (0x19d)
2. Yes Yes
3. Yes Yes
4. Yes Yes
5. Yes Yes
6. Yes Yes


----------



## Ken S

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jweber93

1- HR20-700, software version 0x19d
2- 498 Yes
3- 480 yes BBC confirmed working
4- 481 yes BBC confirmed working
5- 9300 yes
6- 9301 yes


----------



## armophob

1) Both HR20-700s, 0x19e
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## Duff70s

1) HR20-100 v0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## doubledown11

HR20- 700, ox18a
498- yes
480- bbc confirmed
481- bbc confirmed
9300- National Geograpic channel in HD
9301- Discovery Channel in HD


----------



## justice2

All H20s OK as before

HR20-100 0X18a

HD locals OTA only- Locals SD on D*

498 OK w/ Sound
480=OK
481=OK
9300= OK
9301= OK

What a pleasure

SE Ohio-D* for 1`3 years-


----------



## dgsiiinc

HR20-700 0x19E
y 480
y 481
y 498
y 9300
y 9301

Everything looks great!


----------



## pete4192

1.HR20-100, 0x18a
2.Yes 
3.Yes 
4.Yes 
5.Yes 
6.Yes


----------



## mkatts

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jimmy_27320

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x15c
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jameswei

AT9 to Zinwell WB68

1) H20-600 0x2024
2) 498 yes Picture and sound
3) 480 yes confirmed working
4) 481 yes confirmed working
5) 9300 yes 720p
6) 9301 yes 1080i

1) H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 yes Picture and sound
3) 480 yes confirmed working
4) 481 yes confirmed working
5) 9300 yes 720p
6) 9301 yes 1080i


----------



## dogman

HR20-700 w 0x18a
498 y
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y


----------



## Bob Coxner

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y [came back recently]
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jleupen

1) HR20-100 (0x18a)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20-100 (0x2021)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## bahopkins

HR20-700 w 0x18a
498 y (didn't previously work)
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y

  :hurah:


----------



## bluemoon737

HR20-700 with 19e all work
HR20-100 with 18a all work (previously did not get 498)
HR20-700 with 19a all work

All connected via SWM-8 with the HR20-100 on the PI line.


----------



## warreng

HR20-700 0x19a
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes


----------



## Baldmaga

1) HR20-700, 0x18a, WB68 I think
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## dngrant

Box model and Sw version: H20-100, v. 0x2021 (Both have same software version and same results)
498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 -Y 
9301 -Y 

Box model and SW version: HR20-700, v. 0x18a
498 - Y (first time working!!!, works on both tuners)
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## jhsanchez

hr20 w/19e
498, 480, 481, 9300 and 9301 all work properly

HDMI


----------



## northbarts

Please pardon my ignorance. Could someone tell me what a multswitch is? I don't
believe I have one with my setup. 
HR20-700
2 BBC
5LNB dish
Sony Sat-200


----------



## HDTV1080p

1) HR20-700, 0X19E,WB68
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## dvdguyjt

Called the wife and had her check:

HR20-700 019E
498 OK
480 OK
481 OK
9000 OK
9001 OK

H20 (forgot to check S/W version)
498 OK
480 OK
481 OK
9000 OK
9001 OK

AT-9 dish
no switches in the mix
lines come directly from LNB to BBC


JT


----------



## Joe C5

1) Box model HR20-700S and Sw version 0x18a
2) 498 --- y
3) 480 --- y
4) 481 --- y
5) 9300 --- y
6) 9301 --- y


----------



## CessnaDriver

HR20-700 0x18a

498-->Yes
480-->Yes
481-->Yes
9300-->Yes
9301-->Yes


----------



## Sander

All seems to be working - Marietta, GA

HR20-700, 0x19e

480=Y, no picture, but says it is working
481=Y, no picture, but says it is working
498=Y, slide + music
9300=Y, NGC-HD
9301=Y, DiscHD


----------



## jspicoli

Call DirecTV and had my Total Choice Plus (old grandfathered package) changed to PLUS HD DVR and am now getting the test channels fine.


----------



## Dan_Shane

HR20-100s w 0x18a
498 y (didn't previously work)
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y

No diplexers. OTA straight run from antenna.

Good to go in Louisville.


----------



## kmm650

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## tfederov

Four receivers, all the same. Running SWM-8

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## techman

Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/-----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n--------------------------------- Y


All of mine are working!


----------



## RamaX

Since i ran this test, ive left on 9301 and i just noticed something that maybe you all can look out for and verify. After "Mythbusters" was over, i noticed that the credits at the bottom were cropped out pretty badly (you could see the top line of credits and see that there was supposed to be a second line, but it was pretty much under the TV, or cropped out) Just figured id mention it, the channel is working, but maybe there are aspect/resolution issues...??? None of my other normal HD channels seem to have had this problem (that ive ever noticed)


----------



## NotNterLaced

1) Box model and Sw version 2xHR20-700 - both on the National Release
2) 498 y/n Yes
3) 480 y/n Yes
4) 481 y/n Yes
5) 9300 y/n Yes
6) 9301 y/n Yes

Rechecked this afternoon at 5:00 Eastern. No problems since Saturday before the test channels (498 didn't work on one of the two boxes and that started working after the test channels came out). No multi-switches. Signal strength on 103b between 79 and 95 with most in the mid to high 80s. Powhatan VA 30 miles west of Richmond. 

Let 'er rip!


----------



## TheMoose

Living Room
1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Bed Room
1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## John R. Metzger

H20
Ver. 0x2024
498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y
HR20
Ver. 0x18a
498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## ackfamily

1) HR20-700 0X18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y National Geographic HD
6) 9301 y Discovery HD


1) HR20-700 0X18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y National Geographic HD
6) 9301 y Discovery HD


----------



## StephenK

Living Room
1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

My Room
1) H20-600 0x2024
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


Good to go here!
Get those channels on ASAP!


----------



## concorde1

I have it all here in Asheville NC .........................had to reset reciever


----------



## barcoh

H20-600: Ver 0x2038
Getting all channels

Hr20-700: Ver 0x19e
Getting all channels


----------



## chuckrollz

1). HR-20 700
2). 0x18a
3). Y
4). Y
5). Y
6). Y


----------



## redbirdpat

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## Tom Robertson

1) HR20-700, 0x19E, SWM
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

1) HR20-700, 0x19E, SWM
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

1) HR20-700, 0x19E, WB68
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

1) HR20-700, 0x19E, WB68
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

1) HR20-700, 0x19E, WB68
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

1) H21-700, 0x19E, SWM
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

*1) H20-700, 0x2036, SWM or WB68
2) 498 - N
3) 480 - N
4) 481 - N
5) 9300 - N
6) 9301 - N*

So I down-reved to NR on the H20-100, things looked better:
1) H20-700, 0x2021, WB68
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

But this comes with a caveat--I had to do an unplug for 15 minutes to make things work. (Same trick did not work for release 0x2036.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Hr20-700 19d

480 Yes
481 Yes
498 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes
Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## martyp999

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Yes. This afternoon 498 started working for the first time on both tuners. I had been unable to see the slide on either tuner using any of the tricks.
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## jazzyd971fm

HR-20-700 ver. 0x18a>HDMI>native on
498 confirmed slide but no music
480 confirmed
481 confirmed
9300 confirmed
9301 confirmed


----------



## rob vazquez 14

called d* and had refresh my package updated and still no go on test channels.alls good on 480, 481,and 498.but still no go.


----------



## jovac

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## TheGolfBallKid

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 National Release
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Looks great.

Key Information:
1) HR20-100
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Looks great as well. Hopeful to get things rolling this week!!!


----------



## butch_family

Living Room HR20-100
1. 480 -Y
2. 481 -N
3. 498 -Y
4. 9300 -Y
5. 9301 -Y

Bedroom HR20
Yes To All


----------



## shugo77

1) HR20-100 0X18A
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## NYBuddy

1) HR20-700 0X18a
2) 498 yWith Music
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y National Geographic HD
6) 9301 y Discovery HD


----------



## jbstix

1) 2x HR20-700 / 19e
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

other info in sig if needed...


----------



## KD8K

1) H20-100 0x2036
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 721 (Channel Not Purchased) Error
6) 9301 yes

The error on 9300 is probably to be expected as I do not got NGC as part of my programming package. 9301 Discovery Channel PQ looks great!


----------



## GerryC

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## Coffey77

*HR20-700* (0x19d)

498 - *Y*
480 - *Y*
481 - *Y*
9300 - *Y*
9301 - *Y*


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700 v. 0xbe (ox19e past)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version - H20-600 v. OxF14
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I have two more receivers but they're at the cottage.


----------



## afulkerson

) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
) H20-100 0x2036) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## mdernst

1) HR20-700; 0x19E (Family Room)
2) 498 - YES
3) 480 - YES
4) 481 - YES
5) 9300 - YES
6) 9301 - YES

1) HR20-700; 0x19E (Bed Room)
2) 498 - YES
3) 480 - YES
4) 481 - YES
5) 9300 - YES
6) 9301 - YES

1) H20-600; 0x2038 (Den)
2) 498 - YES
3) 480 - YES
4) 481 - YES
5) 9300 - YES
6) 9301 - YES


----------



## JMartinko

Checked this afternoon with the turn on of 9301 etc.

Key Information:
1) Three boxes, one HR20 0X19E, two H20-600's xx2024 (Last national software, not involved in CE for H20's)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## ATrainIU24

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 --> y
3) 480 --> y
4) 481 --> y
5) 9300 --> y
6) 9301 --> y


----------



## PMKMDJ

1) HR20-100 0X18a
2) 498 - Yes
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes
6) 9301 - Yes


----------



## lackatrack

1) HR20-100 
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

First time to get signal and sound on 498 was today.


----------



## spoonman

Key Information:
1) All HRs
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## llowrey

llowrey said:


> 1) HR20-100 0x18a
> 2) No (See Note)
> 3) Yes
> 4) Yes
> 5) Yes
> 6) Yes
> 
> For the first time, I get the black screen on 498. It had worked consistently since it debuted. I even tested it early today, before the 9300/1 channels came back.
> 
> Before 9300/1 came back today, everything worked perfectly, including the first test of 9300/1.
> 
> After this 2nd test of 9300/1, I am getting a black screen on 498 but everything else works perfectly.


I am now able to get 498 just fine. So, at this time, the board is green.


----------



## inothome

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Looking good with all the YES replies on here.


----------



## febdragon

In Santa Clara, all working! yeah..

1) HR20-700 0X18a
2) 498 - Yes
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes
6) 9301 - Yes


----------



## RAD

mac65 said:


> Results same for both units.
> 
> 1) HR20-700 0x19e, HR20-700 0x18a
> 2) 498 y
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 channel not purchased
> 6) 9301 channel not purchased
> 
> Zinwell SAM 6802 multiswitch


If you don't have the HD Access package on your account that will cause 9300/9301 to not work. If you do have the package check your account activity to see if the HD Access was recently removed and then added back onto your account, if it hasn't been you might want to use the web site to remove it then add it back in, or call D* and have them do it.


----------



## JAYHAWKER2

1) Box model and Sw version-----------HR20-700, 0-18A, no multiswitch
2) 498 y/n---Y
3) 480 y/n---Y
4) 481 y/n---Y
5) 9300 y/n---Y
6) 9301 y/n---Y

Prior to the origional Channel 9300 and 9301 test only grey screen on 498, tried all the tricks to see the slide


----------



## ckg1999

From Plano, TX

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## csdan

1) Hr20-700, 18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 no
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

All these are yes when using tuner 1, Pretty sure I have a bad bbc on tuner 2 and have a new one in route.


----------



## edmartin

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700, 0x197
2) 498 y/n: Y
3) 480 y/n: Y
4) 481 y/n: Y
5) 9300 y/n: Y
6) 9301 y/n: Y

I have 2 HR20-700's. Both with 0x197. Both are working the same.


----------



## Bsquared

1) H20-600 0x2024
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 yes

All is good...Never had any problems.


----------



## TxWizard

Receiving All Channels 
1-HR20 Ver 0x18a
Fayetteville,NC (Home of the 82nd Airborne)


----------



## robmfielding

Key Information:
1) HR 20-700 19D
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Shardin

Key Information:
1) All HR20-700
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I have never had an issue with getting any of the channels at any time they were/are available


----------



## Reuban

HR20 - 700 (WB68 MS) - 0x18a
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y (For the first time, didn't work this morning does now)
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## antkoch

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## kkpablo

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version = HR20-100s 0x18a
2) 498 y/n = y
3) 480 y/n = y
4) 481 y/n = y
5) 9300 y/n = y
6) 9301 y/n = y


----------



## mattw

Key Information:
1) Hr20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Connected through WB68


----------



## Smthkd

*UPDATE*
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
*2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y-Current* (Previous was N - Blackscreen)
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) Box model and Sw version---H20-600, 0x2038
*2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y-Current* (Previous was N - Blackscreen)
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## tpayne105

From Dallas, TX:

1. HR20-100/ 0x18a
2. y
3. y
4. y
5. y
6. y

Thank you Earl!

Exciting stuff!!

Todd


----------



## TANK

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Beetle

H20-100 0x2121
Yes to all 5 questions

HR20-100 0x18a
Yes to all 5 questions on both tuners
First time seeing 498 on this box since the channel went live.


----------



## richster

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y



1) H20-100 0x2036
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## 300M

1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-100 x18a*
2) 498 y/n *Y*
3) 480 y/n *Y*
4) 481 y/n *Y*
5) 9300 y/n *Y*
6) 9301 y/n* Y*

1) Box model and Sw version *HR20-100 x18a*
2) 498 y/n *Y*
3) 480 y/n *Y*
4) 481 y/n *Y*
5) 9300 y/n *Y*
6) 9301 y/n *Y*


----------



## ActiveHDdave

1. H-20 600
2. yes
3. yes
4. yes
5. yes
6. yes


----------



## pbryan

HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## dnelms

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 --> Y
3) 480 --> Y
4) 481 --> Y
5) 9300 --> Y
6) 9301 --> Y


----------



## rpjones68

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## gryphon55

In Connecticut

Key Info:
1) Two HR20-700, 0x18a 
2) 498 yes for all 4 tuners
3) 480 yes for all 4 tuners
4) 481 yes for all 4 tuners
5) 9300 yes for all 4 tuners
6) 9301 yes for all 4 tuners


----------



## kirkc

1) HR20-100 0x018a
2) 498 y (1st time after going to 9300/9301)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 0x019a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Thanks very much for giving this a try.

Kirk


----------



## MarkJones

From Cypress, Texas:

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## d max82

1) hr20-700 19a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Force3dFX

1) HR20-100 18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 n - It does work, but I get a searching sometimes, have tried to isolate it to a tuner, but doesnt seem to be consistent, and works after doing channel changes to get rotating tuners always
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Can you guys test Playboy HD? I like the articles....:hurah:


----------



## R.I Matt

Key Information:
1) H20 100, Sw version: 0 * 2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Providence, Rhode Island Area


----------



## dpcv8

1)HR20-700 0x18a
2)Yes
3)Yes
4)Yes
5)Yes
6)Yes


----------



## mikeybc

I've been told by my wife that both 9300 and 9301 are up and running, but visually very choppy!!!

My 480, 481, and 498 have been working fine up to this point. Any suggestions??


----------



## donshan

1) HR20- 700 SW 0x-18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Yes for both tuners.


----------



## sgrimess

HR20-700 SW Ver. ox18a
498 - Congrats screen
480 - Confirmed working
481 - Confirmed working
9300 - Coming in great
9301 - Coming in great


----------



## bdyer

Phoenix, AZ

1. HR20-700, 0x19E
2. 498 YES
3. 480 YES
4. 481 YES
5. 9300 YES
6. 9301 YES


----------



## devotiondoubt

H20 / 0x2030
498 y music
480 y
481 y
9300 n
9301 n


----------



## jf222

H20 - 100 with 0x2021
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

Western New York State @ 5:25 pm 9-24-07


----------



## f300v10

1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) Y
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) Y
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


----------



## Vader14

Vader14 said:


> 1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700 19E
> 2) 498 N -(Worked this morning, now black screen but no searching for signal message)
> 3) 480 Y
> 4) 481 Y
> 5) 9300 Y
> 6) 9301 Y


as of 4:25pm 498 is now working (picture and audio)


----------



## 01ragtop

FWIW now my ch 498 is working. It wasn't earlier


----------



## BarbCT605

1. HR20-100 0x18a
2. yes
3.yes
4.yes
5.yes
6.yes


----------



## TDDV

Louisiana

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## Peapod

1) Hr20-700 #1 019e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) Hr20-700 #2 019e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Amerikes

Two receivers:

H20-600...........0x2024 Tues 9/4
498...................yes
480...................yes
481...................yes
9300.................yes
9301.................yes

and,

H20-100...........0x2021 Mon 7/30
498...................yes
480...................yes
481...................yes
9300.................yes
9301.................yes


----------



## gblues

Doesn't this kick a little ass!

HR20-700

9300 = Yes, although had some lip sync problems
9301 = Yes, also with some freeze frame/pix
498 = Yes (was "No" before I tested 9300/9301), w/ music
480 = Yes
481 = Yes

I think the picture breakup problems are because my 103b signal strength is pretty low, but that's a 5-minute realignment.

Now it's time to kick the tires and light the fires!


----------



## nn8l

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## Brad M

1) Model and Software version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 -Yes
3) 480 -Yes
4) 481 -Yes
5) 9300 -Yes
6) 9301 -Yes


----------



## seern

1) Box model and Sw version H20-100 2021
2) 498 n
3) 480 n
4) 481 n
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 n

Location outside Richmond, VA.

My signal strength on 103b's tp's has changed somewhat. Was getting tp 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 and sometimes 14 with signals in the 60-70 on the odds and 50 on the even. Now am getting 9, 10, 13 and 14. Signal in the first 3 in low 70's and 14 is mid 50's. As the usual for my setup every other tp is '0'.


----------



## tiger2005

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jrodfoo

1) HR20-100 SW Ver. 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## trgonz

1) Box model and Sw version...HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y/n...........................Y
3) 480 y/n...........................Y
4) 481 y/n...........................Y
5) 9300 y/n..........................Y
6) 9301 y/n..........................Y

1) Box model and Sw version...H20-600 0x203b
2) 498 y/n...........................Y
3) 480 y/n...........................Y
4) 481 y/n...........................Y
5) 9300 y/n..........................Y
6) 9301 y/n..........................Y


----------



## ldgatlin

1) HR20-700 0X18a
2) 498 - Yes
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes
6) 9301 - Yes


----------



## John4924

1.Three (3) HR20-700s 0x18a
2. 498 YES
3. 480 YES
4. 481 YES
5. 9300 YES
6. 9301 YES


----------



## richlife

Harley, nice format -- thanks  .

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d, Zinwell WB68
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y - w/ audio but no .1*
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

* I'm not receiving the subwoofer channel. The subs are on and respond to a test signal, but are dead (no sound, no vibration) on the 498 sound track.

And my sincere thanks and good luck to us all (especially D*) for this continuing test effort.


----------



## derbunk

Key Information:


1) HR20 100, SW version: 0x18a
2) 498 y 1080
3) 480 y 1080
4) 481 y 1080
5) 9300 y 720
6) 9301 y 1080



~50 ft cable run, no multi switch, into hr20 directly (w/BBCs)


----------



## Moeman

HR20-700 0x19e
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## borghe

Key Information:
1) 2xHR20-700 both on 019a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## JeffBowser

Wow, commercials in Dolby Digital 5.1 !
1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700 0x18a, H20-600 2024 (x2)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## cover

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 --> Y
3) 480 --> Y
4) 481 --> Y
5) 9300 --> Y
6) 9301 --> Y


----------



## williamhotel

Key Information:

1) H20 100, Sw version: 0 * 2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Toledo, Ohio


----------



## meister

All working now this afternoon...

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## mikeinthekeys

1) 2xHR20 and 1xH20 (see software info in sig. block)
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y
Same results on all receivers
Update: as of 5:30 EDT all OK - 498 now working


----------



## henryld

ldgatlin said:


> 1) HR20-700 0X18a
> 2) 498 - Yes
> 3) 480 - Yes
> 4) 481 - Yes
> 5) 9300 - Yes
> 6) 9301 - Yes


Ditto


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

OK, Here is my update
HR20-700 NR 18a
498-NO, Never has worked. Both Tuners
480-NO, Never has worked. Both Tuners
481-Yes, 18v B-Band Working. Both Tuners
9300-Yes, looks great
9301-Yes, looks great
I have not seen anyone else here report 498 not working but still recieving 9300 and 9301 Test channels... So im stumped


----------



## lifesun

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## axl

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0X19a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Spotsylvania/Fredericksburg, VA


----------



## gaperrine

#1 Hr20 0x19d
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

#2 Hr20 0x19d
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## kensnyd

1) Model HR 700-Version OX18A
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes


----------



## ethos

1) Box model and Sw version: hr20-700 latest CE
2) 498 y (Didnt work until todays test)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Glenee

H20 and HR20-700
All working


----------



## tjboyd

HR20-700 0X18a
480=Y
481=Y
498=Y (WITH MUSIC!)
9300=Y
9301=Y
Everything is working perfectly here... :hurah:


----------



## TomF

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Mogo

Mogo said:


> 1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
> 
> 2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------N <--been able to see all OK message in past but not now
> 
> 3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
> 4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
> 5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
> 6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


Update. When I posted at 2:28 EST I could not get 498. Now I can.

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a

2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y 
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## waynebtx

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y Reported earlier not working after watching 9300 for while it is now wprking but no sound was 5.1 DD this morning.
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Mr_A1

1) H20-600 with CE 2038
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y (Freeze/pixelation is no longer present like on Sat. Night)
6) 9301 Y


----------



## SerialIO

1) HR20-700 0X19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## MichiganFan

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

I had the HR20/Slimline installed on 8/31. Installer did not replace the multiswitch (4x8). Had tech come back out and replace with a 6x8 multiswitch today and everything works!


----------



## Atomix

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Atlanta, GA


----------



## TomDavis

Hr-20-100 OX18a

All channels working with audio.


----------



## DogLover

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## sequoiadean

1) Model HR 700-Version OX18a
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes


----------



## djstough

1) HR20-700 
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Same results on two HR20's, one NR, one beta!

Turn it on!


----------



## Teacherman

Hr20 0x19d, H20 latest CE
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

Picture looks great!!


----------



## mmicha

1) Model H20-100, Software Version x2036 CE
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes


----------



## byrdpack

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H20
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## kevinturcotte

Outside of Portland, ME

HR20 #1 -700 0x19d

498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


HR20 #2 -700 Ox19d

498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

H20 is "Dumbed down" to 3 LNB dish


----------



## eimeria

From St. Louis Area

Key Information:
1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## VARTV

Earl... Gotta 721 message on 9300, 9301 on my H20. BUT just noticed I don't get any HD channels on the box now. Something a CSR can fix...


----------



## gatormc9

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## bonscott87

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H21
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

All is good.
SWM5 in my setup, no B Band converters.


----------



## VicF

HR20-100 all channels = Y
H20-600 all channels = Y

National Release on software version


----------



## ernie6

Western NY:

498: yes
481: yes
480: yes
9300: yes
9301: yes

I own three (3) H20 receivers and all of them are receiving the test channels.


----------



## Interceptor

1) Model H20-100-Version 2030(CE)
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes


----------



## kenmoo

Sacramento, CA DMA

1) HR20-700 0X18a
2) 498 - Yes
3) 480 - Yes
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - Yes
6) 9301 - Yes


----------



## TreyS

1) Model HR20-700 Version 0x18A

2) 498-Yes for both tuners
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes

103(b) TPs are all 86-98 for both tuners.


----------



## digitalfreak

Key Information:

Unit #1 & #2

1) HR20-700, both 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y (see below)

HR20 is set to output 720p. Watching "How it's Made" on 9301 @ 5:40pm ET, I'm seeing black bars on the top, bottom and sides. Bars on left and right are about half the size they'd be if it was a 4:3 picture though. However, commercials fill the screen. Can't tell if those are "stretch-o-vision" or not.


----------



## linger

1. HR20-700, 0X19E
2. 498 - NO (771)
3. 480 - NO (771)
4. 481 - YES
5. 9300 - YES
6. 9301 - YES

Intesting note: all of my TP's on 103 (a and b) read 0.


----------



## doconner

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## since 2/96

1) HR20-100 Sw version 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## madcityzig

1) HR20-700 Sw version 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## mikey6719

1) Model HR20-700-Version 0X18a
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes

St Louis MO
Great Picture and sound on those that apply....


----------



## kensnyd

Up date 498 never worked until today


----------



## Agpilot1

1) HR20-100, Ox18a
2) 498 working now- first time ever, w/audio
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


----------



## AFH

This HR-20 is pissing me off.

1) HR-20-700 SW 0x18a
2) 498 - N 
3) 480 - N
4) 481 - N
5) 9300 - N
6) 9301 - Y

1) H20-100 Sw 0x2021
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## gphvid

I have two HR20-100s both running 0X18a

498 y
480 y
481 y
9300 y but with a beating that affects picture quality and has a one second cycle. Occurs only on one receiver, suggesting something wrong with that one?
9301 y on both.

My signal strength for 103(b) is the lowest it has been during these past couple of weeks. It used to hover between 65-70 during the day and around 75-77 at night. It is now at 60 for tp 17. Is this the final broadcast output strength for this bird?


----------



## turbo_oasis

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## mbb

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## veryoldschool

9301 is now 1080i but not full screen FWIW


----------



## paulman182

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version
2) 498 y/n
3) 480 y/n
4) 481 y/n
5) 9300 y/n
6) 9301 y/n


HR20-100, HR20-700, H20-600 are all receiving all channels.

The HR20s are on current national release and H20 is on latest CE.

My HR20-100 had stopped showing 498 until I got home this afternoon. Now all boxes pass all tests!!


----------



## mikefeuer

1) HR20-700 - 0x18a
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## clay_w

From Livonia, MI:

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## trekologer

1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) 498 y/n - Y
3) 480 y/n - Y
4) 481 y/n - Y 
5) 9300 y/n - Y
6) 9301 y/n - Y

So far 9300/9301 are looking good.


----------



## Bigworm

H20-600 software ver. 0x2034
480---YES
481---YES
498---YES
9300--YES
9301--YES

Everything looks great!!!


----------



## man_rob

HR20-100, 18a
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

And Might I add










*WOO HOO!*


----------



## SoGaShelby

HR20-700 with 0x18a
498=Y (1st time either tuner)
480=Y (always gotten)
481=Y (always gotten)
9300=Y (missed earlier test)
9301=Y (missed earlier test)

Both tuners working correctly.


----------



## gregglt1

1) HR20-700, 18a
2) 498 Y (Not working before)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H20-100, 2021
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## nctengr

5:45EDST

Yes to all channels/questions. :hurah: 

Note: 9301 Discovery HD is windowboxed...not normal window box, but looks like 16x9 format not fully taking up the screen. This only occurs with the program, not with the commercials.
No issues with 9300.

Eq: HR20-700; 0x18a
Slimline dish, zinwell multiswitch


----------



## scsweet

Update - 498 now works. 

Thanks.


----------



## cochrum

H20-100 0x2021
Channel 498------Y 
Channel 480------Y 
Channel 481------Y 
Channel 9300----Y 
Channel 9301----Y


----------



## terryfoster

My parent's results:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## RD in Fla

Looking great here in Fla. on both HR20's

HR20-700 #1 HR 20-700 #2
498 - yes no
480- yes yes
481 - yes yes
9300 - yes yes
9301 - yes yes


----------



## Directv Man

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Have not checked H20 Yet


----------



## DrMultimedia

1) Hr20-700 0X18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Today was the first time for 498, 9300, and 9301. Seems as if they figured out something


----------



## JustinBrown

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n: y
3) 480 y/n: y
4) 481 y/n: y
5) 9300 y/n: y
6) 9301 y/n: y

excited!


----------



## shendley

1) Two HR 20- 700s (one on OX19d, other on OX19a)
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

PQ on both looks excellent. Took longer than usual to tune to them (about five to six seconds with native on). Both coming in at 720p.


----------



## Soundteck

Working here is Houston...

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## coota

Hr20-100 018a
yes
yes
yes
yes
yes


----------



## Flippie

1) Model and Software version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 -Yes
3) 480 -Yes
4) 481 -Yes
5) 9300 -Yes
6) 9301 -Yes


----------



## ddrumman2004

From Courtland MS..
H20-100......0x2021
498 y/n----------y
480 y/n----------y
481 y/n----------y
9300 y/n--------y.......pillar box screen
9301 y/n--------y


----------



## kaa1954

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Guitar Hero

Earl Bonovich said:


> Take a moment and also report your results at: www.iamanedgecutter.com
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...


1) HR20-700 Ox18a
2) 498 YES!
3) 480 YES!
4) 481 YES!
5) 9300 YES!
6) 9301 YES!

No Multi Switch (Straight In Receiver)
No Diplexers (OTA Straight In from Roof Antenna)


----------



## motear

HR 20-700 0x18a
498=y
480=y
481=y
9300=y
9301=y


----------



## tjboyd

veryoldschool said:


> 9301 is now 1080i but not full screen FWIW


Here in So. Cal. 9301 is 1080i in full screen...FWIW


----------



## SFS97

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Key Information:
1) H20-100 0x2028
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Cordill

HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## dugger66

H20-100 @ 0x2021
480 - check
481 - check
498 - check
9300 - check
9301 - check

HR20-700 @ 0x18a
480 - check
481 - check
498 - check
9300 - check
9301 - check

Yay, bring it on!


----------



## whalene

1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700 SW ver. 0x19e
2) 498 y/n - Yes
3) 480 y/n - Yes
4) 481 y/n - Yes
5) 9300 y/n - Yes
6) 9301 y/n - Yes


----------



## arxaw

*NW Arkansas*

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y (never worked until 4:55pm today after tuning 9300 &9301)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## luv2fly3

Central Michigan (Lansing Area)

HR20-700 H20-100
(0x18a) (0x2021)
498 Y Y
480 Y Y
481 Y Y
9300 Y Y
9301 Y Y

And there was much rejoicing!! :jumpingja


----------



## Janney66

1) HR20-700: 0x19a
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

1) H20-100: 0x2034
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## cMoney

...snuck home for a few minutes:

498 now works! 

good show!!!


----------



## rmarcoo

HR 20 100 0x18
498 Yes - first time I have been able to get anything
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes


----------



## B A Doe

1) *HR20-100 0x18a*
2) 498 *YES*
3) 480 *YES*
4) 481 *YES*
5) 9300 *YES*
6) 9301 *YES*


----------



## tunce

1) HR20-700 Sw version 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

All great in SE Wisconsin!


----------



## 5678YN

Identical to B A Doe. This is my first catch of 9300 and 9301. Missed the first viewing. So far so good no glitches other than 103b readings all between 30 and 52. Being aligned Sat AM.


----------



## JMD

1) Hr20-100
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## mcbeevee

My third HR20-700 finally started working on all test channels today!  

HR20-700 (0x18a)
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

HR20-700 (0x18a)
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

HR20-700 (0x19e)
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## Rworth7030

This morning my HR20 - 700 (19e) was not working on channel 498 just like before. When I came home after work I checked it and now every test channel is working. Channel 9300 looks great. Thanks Earl and Directv.


----------



## DFDureiko

HR20-700 sw 0x19a

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 sw0x19a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## blspear

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700, 0x19D
2) 498 y/n: y
3) 480 y/n: y
4) 481 y/n: y
5) 9300 y/n: y
6) 9301 y/n: y


----------



## tanmanusa

HR20-700 Ox19a

498 Yes
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes


----------



## tonybradley

EVERYONE!!!!

I don't know if this means good news for everyone, or another 'Hmmmm', but where I was never able to get 498 (see my posting after 2PM today where I had a "N" for 498), I get everything now.

HR20-700 (0x18a)
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## wjHunter

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Please; after posting here.
> Take a moment and also report your results at: www.iamanedgecutter.com
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


1) Box model and Sw version
2) 498 ------- Y
3) 480 ------- Y
4) 481 ------- Y
5) 9300 ------ Y
6) 9301 ------ Y


----------



## delbert

Key Information:
1) HR20 100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Two identical boxes with successful results on all test channels.


----------



## svcguy

1.) Box&SW = HR20-700 ver 0x18a (x2, all results same)
2.) 498 = Y
3.) 480 = Y
4.) 481 = Y
5.) 9300 = Y (720p)
6.) 9301 = Y (1080i)

FWIW, 5lnb dish, no multiswitch

Happy Tabulating!
Andy


----------



## rdlong47

1) HR20-100s 0x18a
2) 498 Yes w/audio
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## KitchMD

All HR20-700s with 0x19E

498-Y
480-Y
481-Y
9300-Y
9301-Y

6:01pm EDT


----------



## dshroats

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) Box model and Sw version---H20-600, 2024
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## bigref

bigref said:


> 1) Box model and Sw version h20-600 0xF14
> 2) 498 y
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y


also

1) Box model and Sw version H20-100 0F100c
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## kentuck1163

1) Box model and Sw version---H20-100, 0x2036
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n--------------------------- ------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## drsmeister

1) HR20-700 19d

Tuner #1 Tuner #2
2) 498 Y Y
3) 480 Y Y
4) 481 N Y
5) 9300 N Y
6) 9301 Y Y


----------



## John Buckingham

scsweet said:


> Update - 498 now works.
> 
> Thanks.


+1


----------



## garoo

Key Information:
1)H20-100 - 0x2021
2)498 - y
3)480 - y
4)481 - y
5)9300 - y
6)9301 - y

1)HR20-700 - 0x18a
2)498 - y
3)480 - y
4)481 - y
5)9300 - y
6)9301 - y
_____________

yes..yes..yes!!! Thanks Direct TV!!


----------



## minorthr

1) Model and Software version---HR20-700, 0x19a
2) 498 -Yes
3) 480 -Yes-get message saying b band odd bbc is working but with gray screen
4) 481 -Yes-get message saying b band even bbc is working but with gray screen
5) 9300 -Yes- was getting channel not available rebooted then it worked
6) 9301 -Yes-was getting channel not available rebooted then it worked


----------



## Zyg

At 17:10 EDT

1) Box model and Sw version H20-600 and 0x2024
2) 498 y/n y
3) 480 y/n y
5) 9300 y/n y
6) 9301 y/n y


----------



## Castlebill

HR20-700 19e
Yes on all channels.


----------



## marvod

Portland Oregon area

Box 1
1) Model H20-600-Version 2038(CE)
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes

Box 2
1) Model H20-600-Version 2038(CE)
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes

Box 3
1) Model HR20-700-Version 19e(CE)
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes

Box 4
1) Model HR20-700-Version 19e(CE)
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes

Box 5
1) Model HR20-700-Version 19e(CE)
2) 498-Yes
3) 480-Yes
4) 481-Yes
5) 9300-Yes
6) 9301-Yes


----------



## Racerbob66

1) HR20-700 0x18a, H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Here in NJ.


----------



## FrankLee

1) Box model and Sw version = HR20-700 at 0x18a
2) 498 y/n = Y
3) 480 y/n = Y (103B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working message)
4) 481 y/n = Y (103B-Band Even (13V). BBC confirmed working message)
5) 9300 y/n = Y
6) 9301 y/n = Y

1) Box model and Sw version = HR20-700 at 0x18a
2) 498 y/n = Y
3) 480 y/n = Y (103B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working message)
4) 481 y/n = Y (103B-Band Even (13V). BBC confirmed working message)
5) 9300 y/n = Y
6) 9301 y/n = Y


----------



## boom175

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y NGC
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y Discovery Channel
Everything working great here in Bel Air MD, 21009


----------



## Dazed & Confused

1. HR20-100 #1 0x18a
2. Y
3. Y
4. Y
5. Y
6. Y


1. HR20-100 #2 0x18a
2. Y
3. Y
4. Y
5. Y
6. Y

FWIW - Orlando locals

Everything has worked from the get-go.


----------



## thommason

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 y (for the first time today after tuning 9300)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## jwd45244

1) HR20-700 version 019D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 version 019D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20-600 version 2038
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Al BBC boxes installed after the multi-switch. OTA diplexed in after BBC (on Tuner 2 feed for HR20s). This is working perfectly on all three boxes. All OTA channels present.


----------



## Ace Deprave

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 YES
3) 480 YES
4) 481 NO (Searching for signal)
5) 9300 YES
6) 9301 YES


----------



## pault2727

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 YES
3) 480 YES
4) 481 YES
5) 9300 YES
6) 9301 YES


----------



## JLack33

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 - 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## LGM2007

HR20-700, 0x19e//H20-600, 0x2038
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y,Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y,Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y,Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y,Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y,Y


----------



## PickyChicky

1) H20-100 - ox18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## rahlquist

Key Information:
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## pzieger

Slimline 5-LNB
WB6800 Multiswitch

09-24-07 6:00 pm EDT

System 1: H20-100C-R 0x2020
480  "103 B-Ban 0dd (13v). BBC confirmed working." 
481  "103 B-Ban Even (18v). BBC confirmed working."
498  "Congrates" page with music
9300  National Geographic HD
9301  Discovery HD

System 2: HR20-700 0x18a
480  "103 B-Ban 0dd (13v). BBC confirmed working." 
481  "103 B-Ban Even (18v). BBC confirmed working."
498  "Congrates" page with music
9300  National Geographic HD
9301  Discovery HD

Pete Zieger
[email protected]
(410) 341-3766 Voice
(410) 726-1585 Cell


----------



## Ronald

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 YES
3) 480 YES
4) 481 YES
5) 9300 YES
6) 9301 YES


----------



## ngoldenm

Key Information:
1) *HR20-100 0x18a*
2) 498 *Yes. First time I've been able to receive it.*
3) 480 *Yes, I always got this one just fine.*
4) 481 *Yes, I always got this one just fine.*
5) 9300 *Yes.*
6) 9301 *Yes.*

Obviously things are starting to get fixed. I never got 498 before this afternoon. I also submitted my answers at the site that Earl listed in the first post.

Ba dah buh da dah, I'm lovin' it.


----------



## diggumsmax

1) 2 HR20-700 0x18a WB68 Multiswitch
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Huntsville, AL
On a side note 498 NEVER worked for me on either of my HR20's. Last time I checked was late last night. Now 498 is working on both. Whatever they did it fixed my problem with that channel.


----------



## gteach26

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 Version 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Picture looks GREAT on the 73 inch Mitsu DLP! Go D*.. Go!!!!!

South Fla.


----------



## sine_n_name

1) hr20-700 and 0x18a
2) 498 y (no trickplay required)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## ralphk1

East Tennessee

1) HR20-700C-R 0x18a
2)498-Yes w/sound (Today is the first time its worked)
3)480-Yes
4)481-Yes
5)9300-Yes
6)9301-Yes


----------



## jhutt75

When the test first started I was not getting 498 but not getting all the others. I am now getting 498 in addition to the other channels with the HR20-100 0x18a.


----------



## bgullicksen

1) HR20-700 19e

Tuner #1 Tuner #2
2) 498 Y Y
3) 480 Y Y
4) 481 Y Y
5) 9300 Y Y
6) 9301 Y Y

All Looks good! Light 'em up baby!

-Bill


----------



## Philby

1) hr20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y w/ sound now!
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## jim_arrows

1) HR20-100s 0x18a
2) 498 Yes w/audio
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 No (Channel not purchased. (721))
6) 9301 No (Channel not purchased. (721))


----------



## deltadave

HR20-700 0x19d 

498 - yes
480 - yes
481 - yes
9300 - yes
9301 - yes


----------



## jdeaton

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

WB68 Switch


----------



## bearcatzack

Cincinnati, OH

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## bodly

Channels 9300 and 9301 weren't working earlier, but my box spontaneously rebooted itself and now they are both working and both look great.

1) HR20-700 0x19A
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## PhilS

1) (2) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Denton, TX


----------



## drewx420

Key Information:
1) (2) HR20 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I could not get audio on 498 on one unit. I cycled the DD on and off and audio came up.


----------



## jimmyt

1) HR20-700 Version 19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## jonsadams

1) H20-600 0x2024 (2 units)
2) 498 y - y
3) 480 y - y
4) 481 y - y
5) 9300 y - y
6) 9301 y - y


----------



## goldeelox

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 n
5) 9300 y...So pixelated i can't even see the picture and audio breaks up constantly.
6) 9301 y...same as 9300


----------



## gr8reb8

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I was previously able to get 480, 481 and 498. (498 did not work until going directly to 480, 481 and then 498. Once 498 was working, I could go directly to it).


----------



## JonSamuels

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## jaybertx

Sarasota, FL

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 - Y but the music is gone now. Has always worked fine before. 
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y and it's glorious
6) 9301 - Y and it's glorious


----------



## Carbon

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x19d 
2) 498 y 
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y 
6) 9301 y


----------



## winston4u

From Conway (Myrtle Beach Area) South Carolina

1) H20-100, 0x2021
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - y
6) 9301 - y

1) H20 - 600, 0x2024
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - y
6) 9301 - y

Reception on all excellent. Quality of programming on 9300 and 9301 good to excellent -- depends on content. HD on both is as good as MPEG2 channels.


----------



## Argee

H20-600 0xf14
HR20-700 0x18a

498-y
480-y
481-y
9000-y
9301-y


----------



## mapod

Earl Bonovich said:


> First: I want to thank you all for continuing to help in the manner that you are. Each and every data request has been helping, and you all are making a major impact... You really are:
> 
> ---------
> 
> Test Channels 9300/9301 are back on the air... and there is no set turn off date/time. So enjoy them while they last...
> 
> ---------
> 
> More data collecting:
> (I reserve the right to change this later on today... and ask you to again report your results)
> 
> Please; after posting here.
> Take a moment and also report your results at: www.iamanedgecutter.com
> 
> Key Information:
> 1) Box model and Sw version
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 y/n
> 6) 9301 y/n
> 
> Please report for each and every MPEG-4 compatible equipment you have...
> 
> If you don't have the required equipment (5LNB, proper multiswitches, please don't vote).


1. HR20-700 0x18a
2. yes bad pixilation and flashing grey screen to congrats screen
3. yes
4. yes
5. yes
6. yes


----------



## tnorrispj

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y NGC
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y Discovery Channel

Looking good here in eastern NC! 28540


----------



## tafitz

1) *HR20-100* 0x18a
2) *498* YES
3) *480* YES
4) *481* YES
5) *9300* YES
6) *9301* YES


----------



## Mike_G

1) Box model and Sw version -- HR20-100S 0x18a
2) 498 -- Yes
3) 480 -- Yes
4) 481 -- Yes
5) 9300 -- Yes
6) 9301 -- Yes

Discovery's inconsistent pillar boxing / scaling of non-16x9 1080 content is going to get annoying.


----------



## Villager

Newest Data:

Rebooted HR20-700 (019E) and now everything working properly-- no more one channel or the other.


----------



## griznj

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## zobeht

h20-0x2021

498-Congrats screen w/ audio
480-pass odd band on
481-pass even band on
9300-ON
9301ON


----------



## Dash88

1) (2) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Denver, CO


----------



## rap0819

rap0819 said:


> 1. H20-600 0x2024
> 2. 498 No (had it earlier today)
> 3. 480 Yes
> 4. 481 Yes
> 5. 9300 Yes
> 6. 9301 Yes


2. 498 now have slide
3. 480 Yes
4. 481 Yes
5. 9300 Yes
6. 9301 Yes but on HD there is a bar on left side of picture (possibly not the complete 
picture)


----------



## TheChaos

H20-100 0x2021

480 - yes
481 - yes
498 - yes w/ audio
9300 - yes
9301 - yes


----------



## tjdevaul

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y
1) Box model and Sw version---H20-00, 2125(?)
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Chaos

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## ProfJason

My TV
1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y/n--------------------------Y (audio doesn't always work)
3) 480 y/n--------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n--------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n------------------------Y

Wife's TV
1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y/n--------------------------Y (audio works fine)
3) 480 y/n--------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n--------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n------------------------Y


----------



## MattWarner

Eastern North Carolina

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## JeffGrid

1. HR20-700, Ox18a
H20-600, Ox2024
H20-600, Ox2026
2. 498, Yes
3. 480, Yes
4. 481, Yes
5. 9300, Yes (Did not work last test 721 message)
6. 9301, Yes (Did not work last test 721 message)


----------



## bgottschalk

Yes Yes. Finally. 498 has never worked for me before.

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 Yes 1080i DD
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes 1080i DD
6) 9301 Yes 1080i DD


----------



## TomA

1) H20 - 0x2021
2) 498 - yes
3) 480 - yes
4) 481 - yes
5) 9300 - searching for signal 
6) 9301 -Dicovery HD - Looks Great!


----------



## Ken984

Hr20-700 (19E)Confirmed on BOTH tuners
498: y
9300: y
9301: y
480: y
481: y

H20-100 (2036)
498: y
9300: y
9301: y
480: y
481: y


----------



## Stonewell

diggumsmax said:


> 1) 2 HR20-700 0x18a
> 2) 498 y
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y
> 
> Huntsville, AL
> On a side note 498 NEVER worked for me on either of my HR20's. Last time I checked was late last night. Now 498 is working on both. Whatever they did it fixed my problem with that channel.


I am also in Huntsville, and I have not been ble to receive the 103b nor any of the test channels. Is this consistent with what you have, diggumsmax?

1 HR20 -700, 0x18a
2. n
3.n
4. n
5. n
6. n


----------



## bkmkdtx1

1)hr20-700 (2 tuners used), 019e, yes to all items
2) hr20-700 (1 tuner used), 019e, yes to all items
3) hr20-700 (1 tuner used), 019e, yes to all items

no multi-switch, no swm.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

1) H20-600 2038CE
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
No Multi Switch or SWM
All set! 

Earl as everyone else has already said this I will Repeat YOU ARE DA MAN!!!
Thank you for all you are doing to help all of us enjoy this.


----------



## madhopsman

Cleveland, OH
hr20 - 0x18a
480 - pass
481 - pass
498 - congrats w/audio
9300 - yes, looks great
9301 - yes, looks like SD signal stretched(which I completely detest!) and upscaled, but maybe thats just Discovery's feed?


----------



## Dave Carney

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Southbound

1) HR20-700, 0x18a 68 MULTISWITCH
2) 498 YES 
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 y 720P
6) 9301 y 1080I


----------



## dw0417

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## dlt21

H20 -100 (OX2021 ) & H20-600( OX2024)

9300 Y
9301 Y
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y

HR20-700 OX18a

9300 Y
9301 Y 
498 Y Needed reset to get sound
480 Y 
481 Y


----------



## KSteiner

1)1 HR 20-700 0x19d 1 H20-100
2)498 y
3)480 y
4)481 y
5)9300 y
6)9301 y


----------



## quadmandan97

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## SFjr

HR20-100 0x18a

498 - yes
480 - confirmed
481 - confirmed
9300 - yes
9301 - yes


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y&N ( Sometimes)
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------N (After Reboot > Y )


----------



## chris8796

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


First time getting 498 and missed the last 9300-01 test


----------



## Tinymon

From Sandy Springs, GA

HR20-700 with 0X18a
498 - Y (no audio)
480 - Odd confirmed (Grey Screen)
481 - Even confirmed (Grey screen)
3900 - Y
3901 - Y

Dish located at: 
33deg 59' 42.80N
84deg 20' 07.11W
980ft Elev.


----------



## lehts

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## leww37334

Key Information:
1) Hr-20-700 19d
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y 720P
6) 9301 Y 1080I


----------



## bigmac94

Key Information:
1) HR20-100 and xo8
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
Have Slide & Audio for the first time - Awesome job, Well Done


----------



## CarolusMagnus

HR20-100, 0x18a

1) 498 y
2) 480 y
3) 481 y
4) 9300 y
5) 9301 y


----------



## jared52

1) Box model and Sw version - H20 0x2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Sherman67

3 hr20-700 (Montgomery County, Maryland - Washington, DC suburbs)

one receiver only using 1 sat. in
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

other two receivers with inputs for sat 1 and 2
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes 
but cannot use prev button to change between 9300 and 9301 with searching for signal message. For example, if I go to channel 9300 and then enter 9301, I get the searching for signal on sat. two 771 message. If I do the same thing for two of my local HD channels, I don't get the message.


----------



## georgeorwell

HR20-100 0x18a
498 Y (No 498 before today.....no matter what I tried.)
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## GlennDio

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y/n - Yes
3) 480 y/n - Yes
4) 481 y/n - Yes
5) 9300 y/n - Yes
6) 9301 y/n - Yes

In Tampa, FL


----------



## dwrats_56

1) H20-600 2038
2) 498 YES
3) 480 YES
4) 481 YES
5) 9300 YES
6) 9301 YES

and Cash Cab looks great in HD


----------



## Binary

1) H20-100 0x2021
2) Yes
3) Yes
4) Yes
6) Yes


----------



## zxcvb

* HW and SW = HR20-700 and 0x19e 
* 498 = Y
* 480 = Y
* 481 = Y
* 9300 = Y
* 9301 = Y


----------



## CTJon

HR20 18A
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y


everything works and looks and sounds great. I have great signal levels on all.

Looks great, bring it on.


----------



## mellow1442

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## jlangner

Birmingham, AL

Key Information:

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## jlarem

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Spanky_Partain

First time I tested I used the channel up button to change from channel 480 to 481, the system locked up hard and I had to do a red buttong reset.
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 No
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

The same system on the second test came up with perfect results, I used the guide button to change the channel in this test.
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

1) H21-200, 0x4020
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## DravenGSX

1. HR20-100 0x18A
2. yes
3. yes
4. yes
5. yes 720p
6. yes 1080i


----------



## jmschnur

H20 -100 & Hr20-700 Swm8

9300 Y
9301 Y
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y

Hr20-700

9300 Y
9301 Y 
498 Y 
480 Y 
481 Y


----------



## mridan

Both HR20's results
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

One HR20 NR
Second HR20 0x19E


----------



## mcbw

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes, 720p
6) 9301 yes, 1080i


----------



## rmartinj

System/Software HR20-700; 0x19e 
Channel 498 No (worked up until today)
Channel 480 Yes
Channel 481 Yes
Channel 9300 Yes
Channel 9301 Yes

Audio cut on then off on channel 498


----------



## JOtteman

1) Box model and Sw version---two HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) Box model and Sw version---Three H20-600s 0X2024
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jmf243

1. HR20-100 0x18A
2. yes
3. yes
4. yes
5. yes 720p
6. yes 1080i


----------



## gleytch

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


Greg


----------



## lman12

1) I have 2 HR20-100 both running 0x18a. Running off of a Zinwell 6x8 multi-switch
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## matsfan

Unit 1:

1) HR20-700 - 0x19E
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

Unit 2:

1) HR20-700 - 0x19E
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y

Things are looking good here


----------



## LGM2007

My parents on an HR-700 with NR are also a yes across the board too and if they're ready then anyone can be ready.


----------



## Tiebmbr

Philadelphia,PA
HR20-700 0x19e
498 Yes
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes


----------



## sprocto2

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y (wasn't working 9-23)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n (721 message)
6) 9301 n (721 message)

I have an older base package (Total Choice Plus) with HD Access. No HD locals are avalable in my area.

Rochester, NY


----------



## tedrocole

From Raleigh-Durham, NC:


ONE HR20-700 0x018a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


All channels are lit up... so stoked!!!


----------



## Mr.Pibb

From Columbus, OH
TWO HR20-100's 0x018a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

Good on all, although there were some long hesitations before they came up the first time


----------



## msjcpa

1) HR20-700, v 19E
2) 498, yes 
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## jhindmon

Houston North-side reporting in!

Bring em on!

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 (0x19e)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## bigheadwillie

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

50ft direct runs to box. Actually 498 never worked until today regardless of what i tried!!!


----------



## jackm

Wow - Thanks Earl & Directv....Its Working

HR20 - ox18a

489 - Now Working w/ Banner and Sound

B - Test Channel - both - yes

9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes


H20 - Yes to Everything....

Thanks


----------



## TeeGee

HR20-700, 0x18a
498--Yes (video and audio)
480--Yes
481--Yes
9300--Yes
9301--Yes

Only one tuner was receiving a picture until a menu reset. Now both tuners work.


----------



## Tibs

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version HR20 - 19D (Fridays CE)
2) 498 y/n Yep (Started reliabliy after the music was on)
3) 480 y/n Yep
4) 481 y/n Yep
5) 9300 y/n Yep
6) 9301 y/n Yep

All good


----------



## twaller

Mid Michigan Reporting:

1) HR20-700 (0x19e)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Directv, we are GO for launch!!


----------



## msuspartan

HR20-100 H20-100 H20-600
SW 0x18a 0x2021 0x2024
498 yes yes yes
480 yes yes yes
481 yes yes yes
9300 yes yes yes
9301 yes yes yes


----------



## Brent04

1) Box model and Sw version ------ HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 ------ Yes
3) 480 ------ Yes
4) 481 ------ Yes
5) 9300 ------ Yes
6) 9301 ------ Yes


----------



## ejhuzy

From Scranton, PA (Wilkes-Barre DMA)

TWO HR20-700's at 0x018a
Zinwell WB68 multiswitch

498=N
480=N
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

I've yet to be able to pull in 480. I was originally able to get 498, but as of sometime today it's having trouble. Seems to be getting some of 9301 mixed in.

Edit: Note that both receivers have an OTA antenna hooked in. Also, one of the receivers has only 1 SAT in.

Ed


----------



## aaronb

1) Box model and Sw version....HR20-100....0x18a
2) 498...........yes
3) 480...........yes
4) 481...........yes
5) 9300.........yes
6) 9301.........yes


----------



## 5zero2

5zero2 said:


> 498-Y started working yesterday for the first time
> 480-Y
> 481-Y
> 9300-Y


It would help if I added the following to my previous post.
HR20-700 0x18a
9301-Y
Louisville, Ky


----------



## rbean

posted earlier, but has changed
498 y
480/1 y
9300/1 y

2 hr20-700
18a-both
no switch 

just got 498 within the last 1 1/2hr.


----------



## Shad

HR20-700 & HR20-100 all channels working perfectly......


----------



## pgfitzgerald

1) HR20-700S 0x19E
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes (103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working)
4) 481 Yes (103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working)
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## rbrome

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## kwhittenberger

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## rdalrymple

Key Information:
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Xram

1) HR20-700 (4) (0x19d)
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## ndropkin

Arlington, VA

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 N
5) 9300 Y 
6) 9301 Y


----------



## DC_SnDvl

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y
:hurah:


----------



## BreezeCJ

9300 - when I first tuned, I received no audio
9301 - was fine, then tuned back to 9300 and the audio was fine.

South Jersey is ON!


----------



## twistedT

1) (2) H-20 600s version 0x2038

2) 498 Picture and sound

3) 480 yes

4) 281 yes

5) 9300 yes

6) 9301 yes


----------



## mikeny

HR20-700 (1) (0x19e) 
480: Y
481: Y
498: Y
9300: Y
9301: Y

HR20-700 (2) (0x19e) 
480: Y
481: Y
498: Y
9300: Y
9301: Y


H20-100 (0x2030) 
480: Y
481: Y
498: Y
9300: Y
9301: Y

AT9 dish to WB68


----------



## 408SJC

HR20-700 X2 both v19e
498 yes w/ audio
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

HR20-100 v18a
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

h20-100 X2 v2024
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

h20-600 v2038
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes


----------



## TomA

sprocto2 said:


> 1) HR20-100 0x18a
> 2) 498 y (wasn't working 9-23)
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 n (721 message)
> 6) 9301 n (721 message)
> 
> I have an older base package (Total Choice Plus) with HD Access. No HD locals are avalable in my area.
> 
> Rochester, NY


9300 and 9301 getting the 721 message here now too.


----------



## Pink Fairy

1) H20-600, x2024
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes 
6) 9301 yes


----------



## johntewart

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## rdiedrich

Please; after posting here.
Take a moment and also report your results at: www.iamanedgecutter.com

*Done.*

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version *H20-100 : 0x2036*
2) 498* Y*
3) 480 *Y*
4) 481 *Y*
5) 9300 *Y*
6) 9301 *Y*

Thanks for the opportunity to test it out!!

Randy


----------



## 408SJC

sorry all have audio an 498


----------



## chuckyHDDTV

1 - HR20-700 SW ver. 0x19d
2 - 498 ---Yes
3 - 480 ---Yes
4 - 481 ---Yes
5 - 9300---Yes
6 - 9301---Yes

All transponders on 103b sat averaging 95 or above.
Location: Columbus, OH


----------



## Jim0

498
480
481
9300
9301

all come in.

Washington, DC
2 HR20-700
both SW 0x18a

One has OTA diplexed with a sat line.
The other has standard installation (2 sat line, no OTA diplex)

both work fine


----------



## ronsm

Los Angeles

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## gene1138

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Malibu13

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19a
2) 498 -Y
3) 480 -Y
4) 481 -Y
5) 9300 -Y
6) 9301 -Y


----------



## oldpianos

HR20-700 0X19d
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## ShiningBengal

Box 1 HR20-100 w/ 0x18a

498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

Box 2 HR20-100 w/ 0x18a

498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes


----------



## dragonlsu

1) HR20-700 + 0x18a
2) 498: Y with sound (first time its ever worked)
3) 480: Y
4) 481: Y
5) 9300: Y, but very pixelated/jumpy
6) 9301: Y, but very pixelated/jumpy


----------



## UTVLamented

HR20-700 v18a
498 no
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

5 lnb
No multiswitch


----------



## jtm

498, 480, 481, 9300, 9301 all working great now.

Please sirs, we'd like some more!


----------



## bones boy

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n - yes
3) 480 y/n - yes
4) 481 y/n - yes
5) 9300 y/n - yes
6) 9301 y/n - yes

----------------------------------------------------------------
HR20-700, HDMI to Samsung LCD TV
AT9, WB68
networked via Buffalo 4-port Ethernet converter to Linksys Router


----------



## ronsm

I goofed with the model number. 

Los Angeles

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## judson_west

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

BTW, 9301 took a while to catch on that it was a 1080i signal. I am running with Native ON.


----------



## seancom

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


Thanks!


----------



## twistedT

1) HR-20 700 version 0x19e

2) 498 Picture and sound

3) 480 yes

4) 481 yes

5) 9300 yes

6) 9301 yes


----------



## wxguy100

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 *YES*
3) 480 *YES*
4) 481 *YES*
5) 9300 *YES*
6) 9301 *YES*

Houston, TX


----------



## jselinger24

Yes, in Shorewood, IL (suburb of Chicago)

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y (bbc comfirmed)
4) 481 - Y (bbc comfirmed)
5) 9300 - Y (with a ton of pixelization)
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## dukeblue021

HR20-700 x19d
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

HR20-100 x18a (only using one tuner)
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

H20-600 x2038
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## mhking

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Mableton, Ga. (Metro Atlanta)


----------



## dminches

Box 1 HR20-700 w/ 0x18a

498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

Box 2 HR20-100 w/ 0x18a

498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

Cherry Hill, NJ (Philadelphia area)


----------



## computersecguy

Helena, MT

1) H20-100, CE 2036
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## TOakley1

No 498 two days ago, but now:


1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Tornillo

1) HR20-100 Ox18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## RaiderEd

1 HR-20 0x-18a
ALL PERFECT!!!!!
480, 481, 498 (with music now no less, lol) 9300 and 9301. 
Professional install back in November of '06 where they installed a new multi-switch and 5 lnb dish. I'm not sure which multi-switch, so I provided the date of install, maybe that might help in knowing which 1?

Everything working great, but signal strength on 103b is all over the place, as low as 70 and as high as 95. 103a is even worse, as low as 11 (ouch) as high as 85. Every other tp on everyother sat. 95 or better. Weird, but 9300 and 9301 look great, so i'll keep my fingers crossed. Any thoughts on why tp's all over the place?
Ed


----------



## 2Guysfootball

Just saw a brief slide on 9300 saying they were having technical difficulties came right back in less then a minute


----------



## Indiana627

1) HR20-100 version 0x18A
2) 498 Yes with music and congrats page
3) 480 Yes with BBC confirmed working
4) 481 Yes with BBC confirmed working
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

zip code 14120


----------



## dreamyip

From San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Key Information:
1) H20-600 with CE 2038
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## jtcrusader

Yes on all of the above from the ROA/LYH market in VA. Discovery Channel of 9300 and what looks like National Geog feed on 9301


----------



## garydean

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 = Y
3) 480 = Y
4) 481 = Y
5) 9300 = Y
6) 9301 = Y


----------



## Bell System

H20 0x2024; HR20 0x18a

480-Y
481-Y
498-Y
9300-Y
9301-Y

Direct feeds to slimline.


----------



## dogface

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## lowe41

update from earlier
Update

h20-600 v2028
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes

Updated 498 was not working earlier, now it is up and running as it was yesterday.


----------



## BreezeCJ

2Guysfootball said:


> Just saw a brief slide on 9300 saying they were having technical difficulties came right back in less then a minute
> 
> My Football Set up
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../2007setup.jpg


Gamble much w/ that setup?!!:eek2:


----------



## HarleySteve

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 and 19d
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Bring 'em on!


----------



## sammiemo

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

:hurah: 

On my account activity today I saw a charge/credit for HD channels for the first time. During the last (late Saturday/early Sunday) test I got 721 messages for 9300 and 9301 and got a black screen w/no audio on 498. Now everything is working like I expect.


----------



## devellis

HR20-700 CE 197
498 yes (congratulations message)
480 yes (confirmation of odd bbc)
481 yes (confirmation of even bbc)
9300 yes (HD programming)
9301 yes (HD programming)


----------



## Inches

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## Sing1gniS

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

First time that 498 has worked for me.


----------



## Philthy

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## manofsteele

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


kansas good to go


----------



## THX

1) HR20-100S (0x18a)
2) 498 = YES
3) 480 = YES
4) 481 = YES
5) 9300 = YES
6) 9301 = YES


----------



## drcurtis

In Bedford, Indiana

Bedroom HR20-700 0x18a
498 Yes
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes

Main Level H20-100 0x2021
498 Yes
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes

Bedroom HR20-700 0x19a
498 Yes
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 Yes
9301 Yes

Have had no problems from the start, all have locked on each time.


----------



## bscoles

1) HR20-700 0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## mikehoff99

1) HR20-700, 0X19D
2) 498--YES-(Had black screen yesterday)
3) 480--YES
4) 481--YES
5) 9300--YES (had the "Having technical difficulties" screen 2 times)
6) 9301--YES


----------



## drx792

okay 9300 went from NGCHD to A&E HD magically!!!!!


----------



## TARDIS

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 OX18A
2) 498 WORKING FINE
3) 480 WORKING FINE
4) 481 WORKING FINE
5) 9300 WORKING FINE
6) 9301 WORKING FINE

7 PLEASE ROLE OUT MORE CHANNELS SOON!!!


----------



## Joelh1

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 = Y
3) 480 = Y
4) 481 = Y
5) 9300 = Y
6) 9301 = Y


----------



## Bell System

No TV on 9300 now.


----------



## texasmoose

1) H20-100 sw=0x2021
2) 498=Y
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y

1) HR20-100 sw=0x18a
2) 498=Y
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y


----------



## rbrome

FWIW, I'm watching 9300 and a few minutes ago saw a very brief "We are experiencing technical difficulties" message slide with its own music track. It only lasted ~3 seconds then went back to National Geographic programming.

Whoa... now it just switched from National Geographic to A&E HD. They're really doing a full round of testing, aren't they?


----------



## Jammer901

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 yes (first time)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


1) H20-600
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## ktischler

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 = Y
3) 480 = Y
4) 481 = Y
5) 9300 = Y
6) 9301 = Y, but picture very pixelated!


----------



## firemed509

firemed509 said:


> 1) HR20-700, v 19E and H20-100, v 0x2036
> 2) 498, no, allways worked before but now it is not...
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y


498 is now working on both HR20 and H20


----------



## gator99

2 - Hr20-700s Both with 018a

Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes


----------



## rucknrun

HR20-100
498=Y
480=y
481=y
9300=y
9301=y


----------



## wreckk

Key Information:
1) HR20(700) 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300  Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## phipsi571

1) HR20-100 SW 0x18a
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9301 - Y


----------



## pgfitzgerald

Now 9300 is A&E HD!

Delete me. This post if OT.


----------



## DaveBrz

Seymour, CT with 2 receivers
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes (721 last test)
6) 9301 yes (721 last test)


----------



## aktick

1) H20-700 sw=0x18a
2) 498=Y
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=N (says "Channel not purchased. (721)")


----------



## ncriley

HR20 -700 w\WB68

Yes to all

Only issue is the black bars on 9301 and sometimes a grey screen on 9300, then if I change to other stations and go back I get the picture.


----------



## bqlauer

HR20-700 - Cannot retreive software version because it isn't in Help & Settings -> Setup -> Info and Test???

498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Was receiving it earlier, now grey screen. Reset receiver and got it initially, but back to grey after changing to 9301.
9301 - Y

Little Rock, AR


----------



## fratwell

1) Box model and Sw version - H20-600 x2024
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
Component Video, bbc direct connection to AT9 sidecar


----------



## Tideman

From Orlando, FL

2 receivers info the same for both

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
__________________


----------



## obxterra

1) Box HR20-700 and Sw version 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

But, I was unable to receive the Congrats screen until I saw this thread, viewed 9300and 9301. When I started to fill this out I went back to 498; wham; no grey screen, I finally got the Congrats scrren with music no less.

WooHoo!!!!


----------



## kylebj

1) HR20-700 SW 0X19A, HR20-100 SW 0x18a, H20-600 SW 0x2038 
2) 498 y on all
3) 480 y on all
4) 481 y on all
5) 9300 y on all
6) 9301 y on all


----------



## lovswr

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 x2 both 19A & answers below pertain to both
2) 498 -----------Y
3) 480 -----------Y
4) 481 -----------Y
5) 9300----------Y
6) 9301----------Y


----------



## dan8379

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498--yes, on one tuner
3) 480--yes, on one tuner
4) 481--yes, on one tuner
5) 9300--yes, on one tuner
6) 9301--yes, on one tuner

I have ordered a replacement BBC, but not sure that is the problem. 

Also have an H20 that all channels are fine on.


----------



## ExCavTanker

HR20-100 0x18a
480-Yes
481-Yes
498-Yes
9300-Gray screen 
9301-Yes


----------



## wardo

498-y
480-y
481- searching for sat signal
9300- y
9301- blank screen
please advise if this is normal or what steps i can take to solve. hr20-700 x-19e


----------



## SeaCWest

Very clear, sound sync'd on all test channels, well, except for 480/481 that is only showing a message that says the HD signal is working properly.

HR-20-700 x018a 
WB68
BBCs connected direct to rear of HR-20

Note: At first, I could only receive the even transponders. I checked my signals and was getting zeros on the odds.

I had a RadioShack 40-2050Mhz diplexer connected for OTA digital, using the back side of the WB68. All was working just peachy, except the test channels.

Removed the diplexer so now tuner1 is a straight shot and the test channels popped in cystal clear.

If I need OTA, will consider running another cable. Until then, I'm getting great local HD so may not have the need.


----------



## Scott B.

1. HR20-700 w/0x19e
2. 498 yes
3. 480 yes
4. 481 yes
5. 9300 yes
6. 9301 yes
AU-9 WB68


----------



## gsel1966

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n--------------Y
3) 480 y/n--------------Y
4) 481 y/n--------------Y
5) 9300 y/n-------------Y
6) 9301 y/n-------------Y


----------



## SuperTech1

1) HR20-700, 0X19E
2) 498--y
3) 480--y
4) 481--y
5) 9300--y
6) 9301--y


----------



## Littledude

1) HR20-700 0x19c
2) 498 = yes
3 480 = yes
4) 481 = yes
5) 9300 = yes
6) 9301 = no (channel not purchased note)

Note: before rebooting and changing channels back and forth 9300 also said not purchased. I have 2 HR20s and each is showing the same thing.


----------



## jpelam

1) HR20-100 sw=0x18a
2) 498=Y
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y


Looks Good A&EHD in 720p on 9300
and Discovery Channel 1080i on 9301


----------



## Shad

I have just lost 9300 on both HR20's the past 5 minutes.... 9301 still coming in.


----------



## barryb

1) HR20-700, 0x19e BOX 1:
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) HR20-700, 0x19e BOX 2:
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

1) BHR20-700, 0x19e BOX 3:
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------N <-------
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Zip: 95060


----------



## donjuan2007

H20 2024
480-Yes
481-Yes
498-Yes
9300-yes AEHD
9301-NO 721


----------



## djr5899

HR20-700, 18a

498, Yes
480, Yes
481, Yes
9300, Yes
9301, Yes


----------



## wk2000

Shad said:


> I have just lost 9300 on both HR20's the past 5 minutes.... 9301 still coming in.


+1


----------



## heisman

wk2000 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## gdn

1) Box HR20-700 and Sw version 0x19e
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## pardon

1) H20-600 with 0x2030
2) 498=Y
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y

H20-600 with 0x2034 
2) 498=Y
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y


----------



## killi

same here, 9300 now black, 9301 still Discovery


----------



## Capmeister

1) Hr20 (living room), 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y -- BUT NO CLOSED CAPTIONING
6) 9301 y

1) Hr20 (bedroom), 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y -- BUT NO CLOSED CAPTIONING
6) 9301 y

1) H21, 0x4020
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 NO
6) 9301 y


----------



## Z28Taxman

killi said:


> same here, 9300 now black, 9301 still Discovery


 9300 is now A&E HD here.


----------



## wolfman730

1) 2 HR20-700's OX18a

2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


1) H20 OX2024
2) 498 yes
3) 480 tes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 no
6) 9301 yes

I had 2 HR20's installed a week ago, and since I needed 10 outputs the tech, ( even though I told him it wasn't recommended ) cascaded 2 WB68's. I switched one cable from thr HR20 to the H20 and low and behold I'm now receiving both test channels on the H20. I just got off the phone with D* tech. support supervisor and they are sending a tech. out Sat. with a 6x16 multiswitch.


----------



## sraider

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## flyingtigerfan

At 1902 ET:

1) HR20-700, 0x18a, Zinwell WB68 switch
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n - black screen
6) 9301 y (Discovery HD)


----------



## jlmza2350

Shad said:


> I have just lost 9300 on both HR20's the past 5 minutes.... 9301 still coming in.


I also lost 9300, I checked both tuners....


----------



## David HDDX

1.hr20 19d
2.y
3.y
4.y
5.y
6.y


----------



## martyp999

9300 has been blank here for about 10 minutes, 9301 still Discovery HD


----------



## yardman1977

hr20-700,ox19e
480--yes
481---yes
498---yes
9300---yes
9301----yes
csi miami on 9300 is looking pretty compressed ...probably just the source material....


----------



## machavez00

getting all test channels: HR20-700 0X19D
NGC HD switched to A&E HD, in strechovision. CSI Miami has poor PQ compared to CBS, Discovery looks good

edit: A&E HD is 2.0 audio


----------



## Bell System

H20-600 0x2024

480-y
481-y
498-y
9300-y
9301-y

HR20-700 0x18a

480-y
481-y
498-y
9300-NO (was working before A&E switchover)
9301-y

As before, direct runs to slimline. NO multiswitch (other than the one built into dish) Tried channel changing. Have not tried reboot yet.


----------



## johnck78

Providence, RI DMA

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y 
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## meanstreak55

1) HR20-700 19d
2) 498 -----------Y
3) 480 -----------Y
4) 481 -----------Y
5) 9300----------N - Black screen both tuners
6) 9301----------Y


----------



## nhey

hr20-700 ox18a
480--yes
481---yes
498---yes
9300---yes
9301----yes


----------



## Shad

yeah, for whatever reason, when they switched to AE HD, they left me behind....


----------



## southcentralpa

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## SFjr

HR20-100 0x18a

All was working - 9300 now just a grey screen...


----------



## RNRSC

1) H20-100 2036
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Xmaniac

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version 
2) 498 y/n 
3) 480 y/n 
4) 481 y/n 
5) 9300 y/n 
6) 9301 y/n 

i have a slimline and wb68

1)hr20-700 0x18a 
2)yes on one tuner 
3)yes
4)yes
5)yes no sound
6)yes

1)hr20-100 0x18a
2)not till these new test channels
3)yes 
4)yes
5)no
6)yes


----------



## mexican-bum

#1 HR20-700 x019E

498-Y
480-Y
481-Y
9300-Y
9301-Y

#2 HR20-700 x019E

498-Y
480-Y
481-Y
9300-Y
9301-Y


----------



## Gmaxx

9300 is now a black screen for me too. All others still work fine.


----------



## chiefgeek

Key Information:
1) Box model HR20-700S 0x19A
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Dr_J

HR20-700
Version 0x18a

Tested a half-hour ago and just now.

480--Yes.
481--Yes.
498--Yes (audio and video).
9300--Yes (was NGC HD half-hour ago, now is A&E HD).
9301--Yes (Discovery Channel HD both times).


----------



## fantinocsny

1) Hr20 - 0x19d
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - not right now, it worked earlier
6) 9301 - yes its working now


----------



## fkostyun

HR20-700 19e
480 - good
481 - good
498 - good
9300 - gray screen
9301 - good!

H20-100 latest national
480 - good
481 - good
498 - good
9300 - good
9301 - good


----------



## HELIX360

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
:hurah: :hurah:


----------



## PhatZim

1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y 1080i
6) 9301 y 1080i


----------



## brian-ky

HR20-100. National Release.
Slimline. Direct wired via RG6.

1) HR20-100. x18 release
2) 498 YES
3) 480 YES
4) 481 YES
5) 9300 YES
6) 9301 YES

498 finally works after I tuned to 9300 and 9301.

Thanks Earl!


----------



## captenblack

1) HR20-100 sw=0x18a
2) 498 = Yes
3) 480 = Yes but sometimes "Searching for Signal"
4) 481 = "Searching for Signal"
5) 9300 = "Searching for Signal"
6) 9301= "Searching for Signal"

I have an Eagle Aspen switch and was told by installer last month that it would work fine. However, he left me a Zinwell because it was on my work order and he wanted to be honest. So I can switch if needed, but I'm sure there are tons of people out there with an incompatible switch (if it indeed is incompatible).


----------



## mjbehren

Box 1:

1) HR20-700 0x19A
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Port1 SWM5.


Box 2:

1) HR20-700 0x19D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 N
6) 9301 y

Port2 SWM5.


I cannot receive 9300 on box 2. If I switch from 72 to 73 then to 481 (which passes), I can get to 9300. But thats it. I cannot tune directly to 9300 at any time. Bad tuner?


Thanks,
Mb


----------



## MLock

HR20-100 zinwell 6x8 
480 - yes
481 - yes
498 - yes
9300 - gray screen
9301 - yes


----------



## bdhall1313

After NGC went off I got a blank screen on 9300. Still have Discovery on 9301. I have an HR-100.

I called my parents (same town) and they see A&E on 9300 and Discovery on 9301. They have an HR-700.


----------



## ajwillys

Mine:
1) HR20-700, 0x19a, AT9 WB68 Multiswitch
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


My Parents:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a, Slimline, No multiswitch
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 no (sometimes shows a still image that is coming from 9301)
6) 9301 yes


----------



## SkersR1

1) Box model HR20-100 0x18A
2) 498 YES
3) 480 YES
4) 481 YES
5) 9300 (I just had it and said I did in the poll, but now it is gone)
6) 9301 YES


----------



## TomA

H20-100 0x2021

480-y
481-y
498-y
9300-y A & E 720p
9301-y Discovery 1080i

OTA and diplexer in place. Disconnected and reconnected diplexer and 
all works now. Better signal strength on all TPs, although showing 0s on
3,4,6,13,14.


----------



## chrislynch00

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 *(Y)*
3) 480 *(Y)*
4) 481 *(Y)*
5) 9300 *(Y)*
6) 9301 *(Y)*

Location: Rancho Santa Margarita, CA


----------



## Jon D

HR20-700 0x19A

498 - Y Y*
480 - Y Y
481 - Y Y
9300 - Y Y
9301 - Y Y

*Around 2:30 today 498 was not working. I would get a black screen, but my surround receiver would switch to dolby digital and the HR20 would switch to 1080i.
Right now it works fine and had up until today. 

Called a friend and had him test. He only has an H20(not sure which manufacturer).
All channels worked for him.


----------



## vangiesk

I lost 9300 as well, Still have 9301


----------



## MnGuy

One HR20-700 (running current CE software) one HR20-100 NR).

Getting both on HR20-700, only 9301 on HR20-100. Got them both on both on weekend.


----------



## ehood

HR20-700
0x15c

480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Black
9301 Y

If I channel down and back up to 9300 I get a still shot, first it was dolly parton, then I did it again and there was some text. A little later I did it and got the "Congratulations" screen that is up on 498, channel up and I still get 9301 fine, channel back down and it's black, channel down again and back up and I get a still screen that looks like the program on 9301...very strange.


----------



## eilloc

Fr: Vilas County, WI
Key Information:
1) H20-600; software version 0x2024
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

5LNB, multiswitch Zinwell WB68


----------



## Lord Vader

9300 just went black. Still getting 9301, though.


----------



## itherrkr

1) HR20 - 700 0x18a
2) 498 y/n
3) 480 y/n
4) 481 y/n
5) 9300 n - Get a blank screen, if I pause, I get a picture, but play gives me only a frozen image of the channel I was just on. Weird. Reboot did not fix.
6) 9301 y/n


----------



## Stevie'D

hr200-700
all AOK
except no pix on9300 now


----------



## paulman182

I posted earlier when I had all channels on all receivers. We went out for a while and when I came back, I still had 9300 & 9301 on the HR20-700.

The H20-600 showed color bars on 9300. I changed channel, came back, and 9300 returned.

9300 was black screen on my HR20-100 and I have not been able to bring it back. Current NR on both HR-20s and latest CE on H20.


----------



## chaos944

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## StephenK

9300/9301 are still working great here! (A&E and Discovery)

All others working.

HR20 and H20


----------



## MLock

If I go from 9301 to 481 then to 9300, I get a still (like a screen capture) of the last frame that I saw on 9301. It will sit there on that one frame forever. I can't get that tuning from 9301 to 9300.


----------



## chrisfowler99

Key Information:
1) 2 HR20s
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## ibthor

hr20-700, 0x19e
480--yes
481---yes
498---yes
9300---yes
9301----yes


----------



## bgottschalk

I am seeing the same thing on 9300 (gray screen - frozen images). As I said earlier, all other channels still work.

Maybe they are tracking down the gray screen problem. Whatever they did, it broke it for some of us and not for others. I'm guessing it broke for the ones that used to see a gray screen on 498.


----------



## mwg47x

Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## reweiss

From Orlando, FL
HR20-700, 0x19e
1. 498 - Y
2. 480 - Y
3. 481 - Y
4. 9300 - Y - A&E HD
5. 9301 - Y - Discovery Channel

Looks good across the board


----------



## hilmar2k

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Volunteer

hr20-700
0x19d
480--yes
481---yes
498---yes
9300---NO, black screen
9301----yes


----------



## pigskins

HR20-700 0x18a
480-Yes
481-Yes
498-Yes
9300-Gray screen 
9301-Yes

Do I need to order a dozen spare BBCs and make 4 appointments to have my dish waxed?


----------



## FlyBono24

All channels working perfectly for me. 

HR20 (0x19a)
480 - Yes
481 - Yes
498 - Yes
9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes


----------



## Stevie'D

HR20-700 18a software
frozen picture of 9301 on 9300


----------



## ebockelman

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## sctallywack

H20 
498..y
480..y
481..y
9300...y
9301...y


----------



## pghsportsfan

From Pittsburgh, PA
Key Information:
1) HR20 700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## guzie

hr20-700 CE19e, slimline dish, no other multi switches

498 y
480 y
481 y
9300 y- A&E just came on.
9301 y- Currently watching Discovery HD. Looks good so far.


----------



## hilmar2k

itherrkr said:


> 1) HR20 - 700 0x18a
> 2) 498 y/n
> 3) 480 y/n
> 4) 481 y/n
> 5) 9300 n - Get a blank screen, if I pause, I get a picture, but play gives me only a frozen image of the channel I was just on. Weird. Reboot did not fix.
> 6) 9301 y/n


So for 2,3,4, and 6, which is it, y or n?


----------



## savdom

Key Information:
Family room
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Black, then one time the D* HD splash screen, now black again. It worked the other nght
6) 9301 Y

Bedroom
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y
Tuner 2 on this receiver is not getting a signal, but I think that is a hdw problem with the receiver. It's been acting up and I bought it used.


----------



## tmslater22

9300 not working after switch. Have HR20-700. Still have 9301.


----------



## djousma

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version.....HR20-700 x019D
2) 498 y/n..................................Y
3) 480 y/n..................................Y 
4) 481 y/n..................................Y
5) 9300 y/n................................Y
6) 9301 y/n................................Y


----------



## morgantown

HR20-100. Latest software available to 100. Slimline. Yes to all.

Works great and looks fine.


----------



## lorick

This is the same for BOTH of my receivers.

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 SW 0x19e 
2) 498 y/n YES
3) 480 y/n YES
4) 481 y/n YES
5) 9300 y/n YES
6) 9301 y/n YES


----------



## SkersR1

bgottschalk said:


> Maybe they are tracking down the gray screen problem. Whatever they did, it broke it for some of us and not for others. I'm guessing it broke for the ones that used to see a gray screen on 498.


Nope, I had 498 just fine yesterday & still do.


----------



## dakota23

now i'm not getting 9300 was getting it all afternoon but still getting 9301


----------



## rbrome

rbrome said:


> 1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700, 0x19d
> 2) 498 - Y
> 3) 480 - Y
> 4) 481 - Y
> 5) 9300 - Y
> 6) 9301 - Y


Update: 9300 still working after A&E switch. I think I had NG paused from a few minutes earlier, then right at 6:57, bam - it un-paused itself, the buffer was reset, and it was A&E.


----------



## bdhall1313

bgottschalk said:


> I am seeing the same thing on 9300 (gray screen - frozen images). As I said earlier, all other channels still work.
> 
> Maybe they are tracking down the gray screen problem. Whatever they did, it broke it for some of us and not for others. I'm guessing it broke for the ones that used to see a gray screen on 498.


I don't think that's it. I've been able to see 498 since they put it up. I'm still getting it now, but 9300 went blank here when they switched from NGC to A&E.


----------



## Sydeny

1) HR20-700 0x19a
2) Yes
3) Yes
4) Yes
5) Yes
6) Yes


----------



## Scooter22

My last report a few hours ago was all good. Now I lost 9300.
Everything else seems okay for now.

Scooter


----------



## Lord Vader

Kinda same thing here. No 9300 at all right now. Just 9301.


----------



## trex021

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------N what happened? It worked the other night.
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## bgottschalk

OK - so maybe they're just messing with us.


----------



## ShawnL25

system1:
1) HR20-700 ox19d 
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


system 2:
1) HR20-700 ox19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## lovswr

Shad said:


> I have just lost 9300 on both HR20's the past 5 minutes.... 9301 still coming in.


Yep me too. It was about 1901 Eastern


----------



## scsweet

From St. Louis, MO (update)

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y (came back on this afternoon)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n (went off with switch to A&E)
6) 9301 y

Thanks!


----------



## MiltonThales

HR20-700: No picture or sound on 9300, but still tunes to it.
9301 still running Discover HD.


----------



## DaveBrz

still a blank screen here on 9300 on both HR-20 100's


----------



## ehood

ehood said:


> HR20-700
> 0x15c
> 
> 480 Y
> 481 Y
> 498 Y
> 9300 Black
> 9301 Y
> 
> If I channel down and back up to 9300 I get a still shot, first it was dolly parton, then I did it again and there was some text. A little later I did it and got the "Congratulations" screen that is up on 498, channel up and I still get 9301 fine, channel back down and it's black, channel down again and back up and I get a still screen that looks like the program on 9301...very strange.


Tested the my H20 downstairs here's the info on it:
Software ver: 0x2021
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

9300 still doesn't work on the HR20


----------



## Pakratt

HR20-700 18a

480--771
481--Yes
498--Yes
9300-No
9301-771

480 & 9300 did work for awhile but not now....


----------



## donyoop

HR20-100 0x18a

480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## Mike770

hr20-700

x19a

All Yes!


----------



## Dave_S

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e *X 3*
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## raott

HR20-700 19d, slimline w/multi
498 Y (started working today for the first time)
480 Y
481 Y
9300 - no, I get gray screen, it worked earlier today
9301 - Y


----------



## jcurrier31

1) (2) H20-100 0x2021 (1) HR20-700 0x19e (Saturday)

2) YES

3) YES

4) YES

5) YES

6) YES


Channel switching is still reeeeaaaallyy slow 3-4 seconds 

AT9 Zinwell WB6X8


----------



## evad

h20--600
yes to all 
dont no what version is is is there away to find out?


----------



## rahlquist

9300 gone here now too, previously all worked 100%

I was just about to wonder out loud if the odd differences were maybe HDMI vs. component but it seems like its all been sorted out for the most part.


----------



## Chop69

HR20-700, 0x19d

498 - y
480 - y
481 - y
9300 - N - Grey Screen
9301 - y

H20-100, 0x2036

all yes


----------



## gazzie4

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 19xe
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

This applies to both of my HR20s


----------



## doo4usc

1) 2 HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y/y
3)480 y/y
4)481 y/y
5)9300 y/n
6)9301 y/y
y/n on both tuners and ZinwellWB68


----------



## nafl_mangler

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------N it was working until the switch to A&E.
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## whitey2755

HR20-700 (18a)
H20-100 (2021)

Yes on all counts.


----------



## wbvczar

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 YES
3) 480 bbc confirmed
4) 481 bbc confirmed
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Vid58

1) H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Nickee

1) HR20-700 (0x19e)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I hadn't been able to get 498 on either box until I started receiving 9300 and 9301


----------



## Stevies3

1) HR20-700 Running 19e on all 4 box's
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


1) H20 Running 2038 on 2 box's
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

ALL GOOD HERE!


----------



## lkatzeff

All test channels are working
2-HR20-700
1-H20-600


----------



## Ulicni

1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n - Y
3) 480 y/n - Y
4) 481 y/n - Y
5) 9300 y/n - Y
6) 9301 y/n - Y


----------



## GP_23

Getting all test channel's!


----------



## Fiberoptic

Dumb question, am I supposed to do something special to get 9800 and 9801 and the 480 channels should they say anything besides test channel


----------



## ctcdaggett

H20-100 0X2036
480 - Yes
481 - Yes
498 - Yes
9300 - Yes (prior to approx 400 pm was getting 721)
9301 - Yes


----------



## shendley

I've been getting all test channels perfectly but 9300 is now a grey screen. Tuned to it once and got a "Searching for signal in 1" and a frozen image from 9301 I had just been watching. 9301 continues to come in strong, though.


----------



## Dash88

HR20-700 0x18a
No picture or sound on 9300 worked earlier
9301 still good.
all othiers are still good

Denver, CO


----------



## Stampp2000

HR20-700 0x19e
498 y
480 y
481 y
9300 N -- Black Screen
9301 y (looks good)


----------



## Carl Newman

Key Information:
1) H20-100 0x2021 Slimline no added multi-switch
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

As of: 1935 Note: Had to do a power-off, forced software download to obtain.

Carl


----------



## hrobbs

Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## gslater

Just an observation. Had to go out at 5:30 Eastern and left the TV on 9300. Got back at 6:45. Sound was on but screen was black. My wife said it was already that way at 6:00. I used channel up and down and the picture came back just fine. Otherwise no problems. Already reported success in a previous post.

Edit: They may have just been playing with the feed. I noticed when I channelled back to 9300 that it was now A&EHD instead of NGCHD.


----------



## Interceptor

Fiberoptic said:


> Dumb question, am I supposed to do something special to get 9800 and 9801 and the 480 channels should they say anything besides test channel


Should be 9300 / 9301


----------



## chicagojim

0x19e

All tested OK


----------



## rlsharp

HR20-700, 0x19D
2) 498...No
3) 480...Yes
4) 481...Yes
5) 9300...Audio only
6) 9301...No


----------



## Hollingshead

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y
]


----------



## sammiemo

9300 went black for me about 1800 CDT. Everything else still working okay. I also get a picture when I pause 9300, which freezes when I press play.


----------



## nestor87

HR20 19a

All coming in fine.


----------



## Fish Man

Late to the party. I had to wait until I got home from work. At least I didn't miss it this time.

HR20-700 0x18a:
498 y
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y

HR20-100 0x18a:
498 y
480 y
481 y
9300 y
9301 y


----------



## GirkMonster

HR20-700 0x19E
480 y
481 y
498 y (both tuners)
9300 y
9301 y
Kansas City, MO


----------



## MrD1234

1) H20-600 0x2021 Slimline no added multi-switch
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y -- A/E -- a little grainy
6) 9301 Y -- Discovery -- Discovery HD is better -- needs higher bitrate

I just went back to Fox (local HD) and it looks worse.... hmmmm


----------



## flava

DVR 1
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

DVR 2
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N (Black Screen)
6) 9301 Y

DVR 3
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N (Black Screen)
6) 9301 Y

DVR 4
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N (Black Screen)
6) 9301 Y

Only 1 gets 9300. All connected to a Zinwell WB616.


----------



## bakers12

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y
Good results on both tuners for all 5 channels


----------



## NMSaintFan

Box 1

Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------N
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Box 2

Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## waporvare

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 ox19e, 5 LNB slimline, no diplexers
2) 498 y
3) 480 y and n (see item #4)
4) 481 y and n I have a bad BBC, confirmed with switching cables and BBC's
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## z28lt1

Like some others, I posted before that all was working. I since lost 9300 at around 7PM EDT on both HR20-700 boxes.


----------



## russelle777

HR20-700a ox18a
get all except 9300 it is black.


----------



## Paul In SF

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## 21dc

I'm located in Moline, IL (Quad Cities)

HR-20 0x18a (unit 1)

498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


HR-20 0x18a (unit 2)

498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


H-20 0x2021

498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## Blurayfan

1) HR20-700 with 0x19e
2) 498=Yes
3) 480=Yes
4) 481=Yes
5) 9300=Yes
6) 9301=Yes


----------



## Copter

H20-600 0x2038
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498
Tuner 1 Yes
Tuner 2 Gray screen at first. Pause-wait 30 sec.-FF fixed it.
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Update-- HR20-100 NGCHD on 9300 was perfect. Now just a blank screen. H20 still shows 9300- A&EHD


----------



## Alan Gordon

1) HR20-700 (0x19d)
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N
6) 9301 Y

Please note that I received all HD channels (480, 481, 498, 9300, and 9301) Sunday morning (23rd) as soon as they entered my guide.

Today, I was at work until I came home to find no picture or sound on 9300 (the rest worked fine), and found out that other are also having this issue when 9300 became A&E HD (which happened after I got home from work). I did not have the chance to test NGC-HD on 9300 today.

Also of note is that I have no adding and removing of the HD Access charge from my "Recent Activity."


----------



## mdernst

z28lt1 said:


> Like some others, I posted before that all was working. I since lost 9300 at around 7PM EDT on both HR20-700 boxes.


Same here. 9300 out on both HR20s; Still working on H20-600.

Mike


----------



## bigpro

Zip code 81416

HR20-100 (recent replacement, I hate it by the way compared to the 700 FWIW)

Nothing at all: 771 on all counts except 498 (9031 was working earlier)


H20:
"BBC confirmed" on 480 481.
Looks good on 9030 and 9031.


----------



## pmatteso

just updated base package and now get 9300 and 9301 had a old package as soon as I updated got 9300 and 9301 cou;d not get b4 had error 721


----------



## elvistcb

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## stevecon

AOK here!

hr20-700 0x19a
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y


----------



## pg2724

HR20-700 0x18a:
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 no!!!!!!!!!!!!
9301 yes


----------



## chrisexv6

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498=Y
3) 480=Y
4) 481=Y
5) 9300=Y
6) 9301=Y


----------



## drisner

HR20-100
Haven't checked since about 1:15pm PDT, but all test channels were working for and had been working the whole time they've been operational.


----------



## say-what

System 1
1) HR20-700 with 0x19d
2) 498=Yes
3) 480=Yes
4) 481=Yes
5) 9300=Yes
6) 9301=Yes

System 2
1) HR20-700 with 0x19d
2) 498=Yes
3) 480=Yes
4) 481=Yes
5) 9300=Yes
6) 9301=Yes

System 3
1) HR20-700 with NR
2) 498=Yes
3) 480=Yes
4) 481=Yes
5) 9300=No - don't know if this was working prior to the switch to A&E
6) 9301=Yes


----------



## bigtuna420

Key Information:
1) H20-600 0x2038
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## dharrismco

Here are my results.. 
1) 2 HR20s, both running 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## NYSmoker

HR20-700 0x19e
YES to all questions.


----------



## Old Guy

Lost 9300 on the HR-100 box. Still have it on the HR-700 box


----------



## spamstew

As of 6.43 PM in Fort Worth, Texas

1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700 | 0x19d
2) 498 y/n - Y | Video & Audio
3) 480 y/n - Y | BBC Confirmed Working
4) 481 y/n - Y | BBC Confirmed Working
5) 9300 y/n - Y | A&E HD
6) 9301 y/n - Y | Discovery Channel HD


----------



## jluzbet69

1) (3) H20---x2034
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------721

1) (1) HR20-100, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------721
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------721


----------



## gunner1938

From central New Hampshire

HR-20-700, OX18A

480 & 481----bbc confirmed
498----yes
9300 & 9301----yes


----------



## David_G

1) HR20-100 V 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## wytmike

HR-200-700 ox19d
498-y
480-y
481-y
9300-y
9301-y

h20-100 ox2036
498-y
480-y
481-y
9300-*No Black Screen no pic or sound Test channel banner showing
9301-yes

All lines direct form sat dish to receivers. No switches. BBC's on back of receivers.

Mike*


----------



## kevinwmsn

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


1st time I went to 9300 it took it about 5 secs to get sound, then picture showed up a 1 or 2 sec later. Ch 498 didn't work till I tuned 9300 and 9301. I'm glad D* put the test channels backup for the rest of us to try out. These test channels looked good. The appitizers were good, bring on the main course.


----------



## LazyRiver

HR20-100 0X18a Zinwell WB68 switch

480 Yes
481 Yes
498 Yes (Congrats and music) This channel has worked all along for me.

9300 was working fine, had the technical difficulty message, then came back ok. When channel changed to A&E the screen went blank (color of pillar bar setting), no sound either. No searching for signal.

9301 Working fine… 



H20-100 0x202c Zinwell WB68 switch

480 Yes
481 Yes
498 Yes (Congrats and music) This channel has worked all along for me.

9300 working on A&E… did not try while it earlier
9301 working on DiscoveryHD


Tried a reset… didn’t help….

Another strange thing… I was on 9301 (Discovery) switched channel up one to9560 (Channel not purchased) then entered 9300 directly and I get a still picture from 9301. I tried this 3 times. It does the same thing every time.


----------



## renov

HR-200-700 ox19d
498-y
480-y
481-y
9300-y
9301-y


----------



## jsherm007

1) Box model and Sw version hr20, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n --y
3) 480 y/n -- y
4) 481 y/n -- y
5) 9300 y/n -- y
6) 9301 y/n -- y


----------



## raw121

1) HR20-100 18a
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y before approx. 7PM EDT N now
6) 9301 - Y

I also get the still picture from 9301 on 9300 now but it seems to happen if I press pause on 9300.


----------



## lespaul

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

So far OK. I missed the 19e update.


----------



## ltrain20

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## HD30TV

Everything works but 9300 since they switched it from NGC-HD to A&E-HD. (just a blank screen with no audio)


----------



## quickfire

East Tennessee

HR20-700.......all test channels are working

HR20-100.......all test channels are working

Earl...whats realy going on...will you tell us once everything is lined out and working the way its supposed too?
The reason I ask is I was not able to get 498 to work with HR20-100 without flipping back and forth to HD channels and then back to 498!!!

Now thaat 9300 & 9301 has been added it seems to have fixed almost everybodys problems with all HD test channels!!!

Why didn't the MPEG2 HD channels that we have work ??Was it and MPEG2/MPEG4 issue?


----------



## phergy

1) HR20-700, 0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## mlciskey

1) HR20-100#1 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-100#2 0x18a
2) 498 y did not get 498 before 9300 became active
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I was out mowing the yard and when I came back in 9300 was frozen on NG and is now blank after tuning away and back. Central Il, zip 61761


----------



## smilller

1) HR20-700 19d
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## cbt

I am receiving a 771 message on all the referenced channels.


----------



## j.r.braswell

2 HR20-700'S running OX19E
498-Y
480-Y
481-Y
9300-YES!!!
9301-YES!!!


----------



## hdfan01

1. Running 2 HR20-700 with 0x19d
2. 498 y on both 
3. 480 y " "
4. 481 y " "
5. 9300 y " "
6. 9301 y " " 


Over the weekend, I had only 1 HR20 confirmed. The other one was black. The fix came from D*, because I didn't change any hardware, etc. HAPPY CAMPER NOW.


----------



## TomA

TomA said:


> H20-100 0x2021
> 
> 480-y
> 481-y
> 498-y
> 9300-y A & E 720p
> 9301-y Discovery 1080i
> 
> OTA and diplexer in place. Disconnected and reconnected diplexer and
> all works now. Better signal strength on all TPs, although showing 0s on
> 3,4,6,13,14.


Just removed the diplexer completely, and I'm getting all TPs in the 90s and 9301 and 9300 coming in great. Does anyone know if I can still use a diplexer behind the receiver (between the outdoor antenna and the BBC converter)? Do I just have a bad diplexe?


----------



## Tornillo

Dash88 said:


> HR20-700 0x18a
> No picture or sound on 9300 worked earlier
> 9301 still good.
> all othiers are still good
> 
> Denver, CO


That's happening a lot around the country so I wouldn't worry about it yet.


----------



## John W6BM

1. h20-100, 0x2021
2. 498: y
3. 480: y
4. 481: y
5. 9300: y
6. 9301: y
Berkeley, California


----------



## JoeNY72

1) H20-100 software version 2036
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y
NY City DMA

Everything has worked each time a channel has been tested. Ready to go here !

Joe


----------



## khoyme

Unit #1
1) H20-600 x2024
2) 498 - Y - Welcome to HD screen with music
3) 480 - Y - Banner at bottom saying success @ 13V
4) 481 - Y - Banner at bottom saying success @ 18V
5) 9300 - Y - A&E HD
6) 9301 - Y - Discovery HD

Unit #2
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - N - Sometime I get the 498 banner without music, sometime a black screen, once a frozen screen with one frame from what looked like the channel
(I notice this varies if I go through the 206/207 sequence to switch tuners)
6) 9301 - Y - Discovery HD

Unit #3
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - N - Pretty much the same behavior as Unit #2 - the other HR20-100
6) 9301 - Y - Discovery HD

Location: Twin Cities, MN

Ken


----------



## ilovehd

System #1 ---- Both systems using Zinwell 6x8

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

System #2 

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


Info also posted at iamanedgecutter.com


----------



## wearsch

Receiver #1
1) HR20-700 v 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

Receiver #2
1) HR20-700 v 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## djsmokyc

Zip Code 63139

Main room: HR20-100, 0x18a
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

Bedroom: HR20-100, 0x18a
498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

Bedroom receiver has stereo outs, main room uses digital coax. Bedroom on much longer run than main room.

Update/Edit: No receiving audio on 9300, wasn't previously. Just switched back and forth between tuners a little bit.


----------



## Jnetty99

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 sw 0x18a
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

5 dish LNB slimline model. 11572 zip code.


----------



## Raphael754

1) HR20-100#1 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Spike

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

ALSO

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## pzieger

Slimline 5-LNB
WB6800 Multiswitch
09-24-07 7:53 pm EDT
System 1: H20-100C-R 0x2020
System 2: HR20-700 0x18a
Yes to all
Transitioned ok from NG at 6:00pm to A&E on 9300

Pete Zieger
[email protected]
(410) 341-3766 Voice
(410) 726-1585 Cell


----------



## LarryA

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version HR20-100 Ox18a
2) 498 y/n n tuner 1 y tuner 2
3) 480 y/n n tuner 1 y tuner 2
4) 481 y/n n tuner 1 y tuner 2
5) 9300 y/n n tuner 1 y tuner 2
6) 9301 y/n n tuner 1 y tuner 2

Unit 2

1) Box model and Sw version HR20-100 Ox18a
2) 498 y/n y tuner 1 y tuner 2
3) 480 y/n y tuner 1 y tuner 2
4) 481 y/n y tuner 1 y tuner 2
5) 9300 y/n y tuner 1 y tuner 2
6) 9301 y/n y tuner 1 y tuner 2

BBC has been changed out on unit 1 tuner 1, but still not getting any signal. It works on all other satellites, and I get MPEG 4 transmissions for locals on all tuners.


----------



## azentropy

HR20-100, 18a

498, Yes
480, Yes
481, Yes
9300, NO - Blank Screen
9301, Yes

HR20-700, 18a

498, Yes
480, Yes
481, Yes - But occasionally got Searching for Signal in Satellite 2
9300, Yes
9301, Yes - But occasionally got Searching for Signal in Satellite 2


----------



## cliffbig

Using the HR20/700

498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9301 - Y
9300 - if I move there from most channels, all I get is a black screen; however, if I hit the channels in the order listed above, then go to 9300 last, I get the "Congratulations" screen (but no other video) with no sound. It definitely indicates that I'm on 9300 and not on 498.


----------



## grafixfreak

HR20-100 0x18a(is this the latest? updated on 8/29-just curious)

All test channels are working.


----------



## cweiss

Slimline Dish - No Multiswich

#1
1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

#2 
1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## doo4usc

I have 2 HR20-700's both have 0x18a, one gets all the other won't get 9300, worked earlier in the day.


----------



## Gone2Maui

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Works perfectly


Looking at iamanedgecutter.com, the success rate of submitals is:

498 - 94.2% 
480 - 98.2% 
481 - 98.2% 
9300 - 94.4% 
9301 - 97.3%

They should deploy it now.


----------



## rigelian

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 No (grey screen)
6) 9301 yes

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4)481 Yes
5) 9300 No (black screen)
6) 9301 Yes

Is 9300 still playing?


----------



## shawnbcollins

Hr20-700 - 18a
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## kgearhardt

1) HR20-700 / 0x18a
2) 498 - Y
3) 480 - Y
4) 480 - Y
5) 9300 - Y
6) 9300 - Y


----------



## bigbw

1) Box model and Sw version H20-600 x2038
2) 498 y/n Yes
3) 480 y/n Yes
4) 481 y/n Yes
5) 9300 y/n Yes
6) 9301 y/n Yes

pictures look good..


----------



## dukejavier

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 w/version 0x18a
2) 498 y w/audio
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## crisdawg

1) H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## tboan02

Receiver #1

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Receiver #2

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y


----------



## BisonZeke

1) hr20 w/ 0x18a
2)y
3)y
4)y
5)y
6)y


----------



## RichH25

4 of the following:
1) H20-100 0x2036
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1 of the following:
1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y Discovery looks great!


----------



## jhn_mccammon

HR20-100
Zinwell WB68
480 Y
481 Y
489 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y
There appears to be some criticism of picture quality. Looks great to me.

John


----------



## HIGHWAY

hr-20-700, 0x18a all ok but 3000 black


----------



## Teamfour

1) H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y, 720p
6) 9301 y, 1080i


----------



## MLock

FYI, my gray screen on 9300 is in 1080i. 

Hoping it turns back on at 8pm.... ...... ........


no.


----------



## teriden

Forgot to report 2nd Unit:

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## PurdueGradMem

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


Ok, I am ready to go! Turn on the channels.

PurdueGradMem


----------



## GutenTag

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y

9300 worked all afternoon until 7:00pm et and now it is just a blank gray screen. 9301 still works fine. Rebooted along with trying to do the whole swap tuner thing and still no luck on 9300.


----------



## firedog1

1) HR20-700, Ox18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## liltunanj

Hr20-700 - 18a
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y, with music
9300 - N, Black screnn was working around 5:30ish, now around 7:45ish nothing.
9301 - Y


----------



## saryon

9300 has gone black for me after the change to A&E on my HR20-700, works fine on my H20-600.


----------



## HDMike

1) H20-100 2036
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-700 #1 19a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-700 #2 19a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N (???)
6) 9301 Y

Only one unit not getting 9300. What's up with that?

Mike


----------



## DaveP

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 ... y
3) 480 ... y
4) 481 ... y
5) 9300 ... NO - see below
6) 9301 ... y

9300 worked all afternoon until around 7pm EDT when I forced my box to test each tuner (by recording on the other) on the other test channels - now it's just a gray screen, no sound, no message. Can't get it back no matter what I do. Tried a soft reboot also with no luck.

Edit: after reading other threads, it looks like the 9300 loss happened when it was switched from NGC to A&E. I was getting NGC, and am not getting A&E. Just bad timing on my part I s'pose, that they made the switch right in the middle of my testing...


----------



## chevroletman20042000

1) (2) HR20-100 18a
2) 498 y just started working today
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y


----------



## jacksonm30354

1) HR20-700 s/w 0x19d
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H-20-600 s/w 0x2038
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) H20-100 s/w 0x2036
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Raphael754

csi Miami is crystal clear.


----------



## Hansen

1) HR20-700 and Sw version: 19e
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


1) H20-100 and Sw version: 2036
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## MercurialIN

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version : HR 20-700 19e
Primary DVR: 480 &481 shows odd and even BBC's working
channel 498 tuner two shows: Congrats slide
channel 498 tuner one continues to show searching for satellite signal
9300/9301 tuner two, shows channels fine, tuner one: searching for sat signal (771). Also RBR reset done, twice, menu reset once, unplugged once, still searching for sat. signal tuner one.

Signal meter on tuner one on 103b shows ranges between 15%-30%. although all zero's for each tp on tuner one, once, late Sat. night tuner one had a mid 20 on tp one and around 16 on another tp mid way down, don't remember which tp, while tuner two gets lower 90's on 103b. System test ran, tuner one 98% tuner two 92%. 5 LNB dish, no external multiswitch, only have the two DVR's. No diplexing involved in setup, cables checked, tightened, BBC on tuner one replaced with brand new one, odd and even BBC's continue to show working correctly. Tuner one still searching for signal on 498, 9300, 9301.

Secondary DVR: HR 20-700 19e: Both tuners show Congrats on channel 498, odd and even BBC's shown as working correctly, channels 9300 & 9301 come in solid.


----------



## Vinny

1) Box model and SW version *HR20-700 0x19e*
2) 498 y/n *Yes*
3) 480 y/n *Yes*
4) 481 y/n *Yes*
5) 9300 y/n *Yes*
6) 9301 y/n *Yes*


----------



## Bob Coxner

Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------N - was working fine until the switch to A&E
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## HiDefGator

After my boxes were all reset by DTV today, I now see all the channels on all three boxes. two 700's and a 100.

None were working before the reset.


----------



## poe

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n (grey)
6) 9301 y

Had 721 nag other night on both (did not call or reset)


----------



## gfree111

HR20 700 0x19E
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

H20 600 0x2038
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

Great HD Pictures on 9300 (A&E) and 9301 (Discovery)


----------



## MLock

Earl, any hints?


----------



## Tom_S

HR20- 19e. Have DOD activated.

Slimline Dish with outputs direct to Receiver.
No problems with any test channels. Never have so far.


----------



## jstrossner

1) Box model and SW version HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y/n Yes
3) 480 y/n Yes
4) 481 y/n Yes
5) 9300 y/n Yes
6) 9301 y/n Yes


1) Box model and SW version H20-100 0x2021
2) 498 y/n Yes
3) 480 y/n Yes
4) 481 y/n Yes
5) 9300 y/n Yes
6) 9301 y/n Yes


----------



## leeberwhite

HR 20-100 version 18a
498 - y
480 - y
481 - y
9300 - y
9301 - y


----------



## riceboyler

HR20-700 w/ 0x19e
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y (A&E)
9301=Y (Discovery HD Theatre)


----------



## 01ragtop

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n (grey) worked until the switch to A&E
6) 9301 y


----------



## minterca

HR20 100 0x18a
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 n Grey Screen
9301 Y


----------



## AudioOPond

From Austin TX at 7:05pm Central

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes but no Audio
6) 9301 yes


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

Okay, I had everything working on the last test over the weekend... but now... oh wait... it just changed... now working... hmmm)

HR20-100 0x12a

5:09 Pacific time 9/24/07

2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y (It's Directv "Congratulations" Message)
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Now just before I hit send, 9300 is a black screen again... hmmm)


----------



## bmar

HR20 700 0x19E
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y - Although no audio - is there still supposed to be?
9300 Y Looked good as NGHD and now as AEHD
9301 Y - Looked good as Discovery HD - but Man vs. Wild looking a little soft

However, I work at Discovery, so we probably upconverted this show.


----------



## PoitNarf

I was too quick with my data set for my H21-200...

1) H21-200, 0x4020
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 NO
6) 9301 yes

9300 worked on my H21-200 on Saturday. H21-200 connected to WB68. All my other receivers are still working with both 9300 and 9301 right now...


----------



## axl

An update to what i posted earlier. When the switch to A&E HD was made I stopped getting channel 9300. I thought maybe it was the receiver but a reset did nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## chrisb3

1) HR20-700, 019d
2) Y
3) Y
4) Y
5) Y
6) Y


----------



## doctor j

#1
1) H20-100 0x2034
2) 498 Yes with sound
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes A&E
6) 9301 yes

#2
1) HR20-700 0x197 via WB68
2) 498 Yes with sound
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 No (grey screen)
6) 9301 yes

#3
1) HR20-700 0x197 via SWM-5
2) 498 Yes with sound
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 No (grey screen)
6) 9301 yes

#4
1) HR20-700 0x19d via SWM
2) 498 Yes with sound
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 No (grey screen) Earlier during day via slingbox was YES on NGTV
6) 9301 yes

Not certain what's changed but thats tonights update.

Doctor j


----------



## jackm

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes but no Audio
6) 9301 yes

They are probably working on things - I hope.....


----------



## Smooth Jazzer

I had a similar problem like gslater. I turned my H20-600 receiver off to watch the evening news with my OTA and I left the receiver tuned to 9300 when I turned it off. I turned it back on and I did NOT have a picture on 9300. I got a message to check the multiswitch box and the cables. I went to the bedroom and 9300 was on. I came back to the other TV and I advanced to 9301 and I got a picture. I tuned in to 9300 and I got the picture back.
Do any of you know anything about an Ox2038 software upgrade for the H20600?
Thnx


----------



## linger

linger said:


> 1. HR20-700, 0X19E
> 2. 498 - NO (771)
> 3. 480 - NO (771)
> 4. 481 - YES
> 5. 9300 - YES
> 6. 9301 - YES
> 
> Intesting note: all of my TP's on 103 (a and b) read 0.


I disconnected my multiswitch, and coupled 2 incoming cables with the 2 going to my HR20, and ALL FIVE CHANNELS WORKED and mid 80's to 90's on all TP's!!!!! Once I hooked my multiswitch back up, I now have 480, 498, 9300 and 9301. So the only thing not working is 481. To me, this says there is a problem with my multiswitch, but before I get a new one, I have one question. Does it matter where the cables hook into the input on the multiswitch? There are 2 13V and 2 18V. Does it matter how those correspond with the output of the dish?


----------



## mopzo

HR20 100 0x18a
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


Man vs Wild in HD!! A&E HD! :hurah:


----------



## nctigerfan

HR20 100 0x190
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

H20 100 0x202E
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y


----------



## srevis

hr20-100 with 0x19a
498 =yes sometimes
480 =yes
481 =yes 
9300 =yes
9301 =yes

TV 2
HR-20 700 0x18a
498 =yes
480 =yes
481 =yes
9300 =yes
9301= yes


----------



## lghoffman

1) H20-600 0x2024 
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes


----------



## MrMolding

Slimline and WB68/OTA to all boxes

First Box
1) HR20-700 Box 19e
2) 498 y 
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Second Box (Only one line from WB68 to box)
1) HR20-700 Box 19e
2) 498 y 
3) 480 y
4) 481 n (No message at all)
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Third Box 
1) H20-600 Box 2038
2) 498 y 
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Fourth Box 
1) H20-600 Box 2038
2) 498 y 
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## dwlevy

1) HR20-100S (0x18a) received 5/07, software last updated 8/29/07
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y (A&E-HD)
6) 9301 y (Discovery-HD)

1) HR20-100S (0x18a) received & software updated today
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y (Discovery-HD)


----------



## x1hdtv

HR20-700 (4) 0x19e
498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes
9301 yes


----------



## SoGaShelby

8:15 PM Eastern

HR20-700, 0x18a
498 Yes
480 Yes
481 Yes
9300 No (was working before 7:00 Eastern)
9301 Yes

When I pause I get screenshot from last scene on that tuner


----------



## Jeff Y

1) Box model and Sw version - H20, 0x204
2) 498 y/n - Y
3) 480 y/n - Y
4) 481 y/n - Y
5) 9300 y/n - y
6) 9301 y/n - y


1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n - y
3) 480 y/n - y
4) 481 y/n - y
5) 9300 y/n - n (I have been able to get it by resetting but then loose it or loose 9301)
6) 9301 y/n - y


----------



## macdawg

H20-600 with 0x2038
498= Y
480= Y
481= searching for satty. Did a reboot got a Y
9300= Y
9301= Y

HR20-700 with ox18a
498= Y
480= Y
481= Y
9300= Y
9301= Y

HR20-700 with 0x19a
498= Y
480= Y
481= Y
9300= Y
9301= Y


----------



## keithsimp

1) HR20-700 0x19a (2)
2) 498 y/n..............................y
3) 480 y/n..............................y
4) 481 y/n..............................y
5) 9300 y/n............................y
6) 9301 y/n............................y


Keith S.


----------



## awalt

Everything was working for me (I previously posted my results, but I noticed over the last 30 minutes 9300 stopped working - black screen no audio now.


----------



## Martinrrrr

1) Box model and SW version H20-100 x2021
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 *NO *as of 7:16 PM Central (just got home so I don't know if it worked earlier)
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## R8ders2K

From Sunnyvale, CA at 5:15 PM Pacific

Here's info from my parent's HR20-700-R (refurbished -- long story)

Key Information:
1) HR20-700-R and 0x18a (Nat'l release)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n - Black screen
6) 9301 y - Discovery Channel HD

The Guide was on a Custom setting, but didn't make any difference when setting back to ALL.

DMA is San Francisco, CA


----------



## steelerfanmike

1) H20-600 SW 0x2038
2-6 YES


----------



## marksrader

1) HR20-700s 0x18a 
2) 498 Yes (Congratulations/Music)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes (Congratulations Screen)
6) 9301 Yes (Discovery HD)

Note: When 9300 went blank, about 10 mintes after the hour, it had a frozen image of 9301 on it. Now it has the congrat's screen.


----------



## KCCardsfan

From Kansas City 7:20pm

1) Box model and SW version HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 Yes
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes A&E HD
6) 9301 Yes Discovery Channel

Transponder signals 84-97 on 103b both tuners


----------



## LMUBill

HD30TV said:


> Everything works but 9300 since they switched it from NGC-HD to A&E-HD. (just a blank screen with no audio)


Same here.


----------



## Lundy Love

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 Ox19E
2) 498 y/n Yes
3) 480 y/n Yes
4) 481 y/n Yes
5) 9300 y/n Yes
6) 9301 y/n Yes

No multi switches in Huntington WV


----------



## Phil T

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## rusher

HR20-700 0x18a

2.) 498 y
3.) 480 y
4.) 481 y
5.) 9300 y
6.) 9301 y


----------



## laxcoach

Key Information:
1) hr20-700 19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N
6) 9301 Y

This is only my newest box (1 week old). The other two hr20 units bought in during the rollout (last september) are all Y.


----------



## jmr21

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n----Y, but not previously
3) 480 y/n----Y
4) 481 y/n----Y
5) 9300 y/n---Y, but only after tuning to channel 72 first and then 9300. Otherwise it was selecting 1080i and no picture. Once I did this one time, it's worked fine since.
6) 9301 y/n---Y


1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n----Y, but not previously
3) 480 y/n----Y
4) 481 y/n----Y
5) 9300 y/n---N, It insists on selecting 1080i. If if turn Native off and force 720p I still get no picture.
6) 9301 y/n---Y


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

Checked my other box...

1) H20-600, 0xF14
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 No video (Black), but no error.
6) 9301 yes


----------



## 24Flames

Results :

HR20 with 0x18a.
480= yes
481= yes
498= yes
9300= yes
9301= yes

h20 with 0x2024
480= yes
481= yes
498= yes
9300= yes***
9301= yes

***I posted this in another thread, but thought it was important enough to repost my comments here: So I hadn't been online for a 3-4 hours, then just discovered via my HR20 that 9300 had changed to A&EHD since lunch. So far I'd had no problems at all with my HR20 and H20 re: 480/481/498/9300/9301. Then I went to check A&EHD's picture on my H20. I'd turned off my H20 about 4 hours ago after watching a little NGHD, but left the receiver on channel 9300.

Well, when I turned on my H20 (tuned to 9300), I got a little surprise. Up came a black screen saying I had a multi-switch problem. I'd never seen this error and immediately became concerned. However, I changed the channel (I think it was to a local HD channel, which came in fine), then quickly changed it back to channel 9300 and viola, channel 9300 again came in fine. My H20 has now been on for about 15 minutes and 9300/9301 continue to work fine.....with no sign of the mysterious "multi-switch error".

So it does seem D*'s switch from NGHD to A&EHD on 9300 has for some reason caused varying degrees of problems.....based on the other comments I've seen posted.


----------



## moonman

1) HR-20-700 S/W ver. oX19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y (all afternoon/eveing no interupts)
6/ 9301 y (continuous)
Programming Pkg-Premier(H/D access)
Note: Straight line from dish to receiver...no switches etc in line.


----------



## shadyB

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - n (gray screen)
6) 9301 - y


----------



## kinghawthorn

First post!

) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700/0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y, with intermittent audio breakups, pixelation

Checked at 2022 Eastern time


----------



## Tusk

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Yes (Congratulations/Music)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 No - Black screen (was receiving NG around 5:30 cst and looked great, checked back at 6:45 cst and it is now black screen)
6) 9301 Yes (Discovery HD)

Today is the first time I have ever received anything on 498. It has been a black screen all weekend and no tricks could get a picture to pull up. It's working perfect right now.


----------



## agentbigd

Slimline Dish, no multiswitch

1) H20-600; SW 0x2038
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

Sundays 1 am test on 9300 had intermittent macro blocking and freezing while 9301 was perfect. Today both 9300 and 9301 are coming in perfect.


----------



## dvelleco

Multiswitch: Zinwell WB616 powered

Box #1
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Box #2
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Box #3
1) Box model and Sw version---H20-600, 0x2024
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Box #4
1) Box model and Sw version---H20-600, 0x2024
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## RY62

1) H20-100 software 2021
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

1) HR20-700 software 0x19e
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 No -- Worked until the switch to A&E
6) 9301 yes


----------



## bmar

HR20 700 0x19E
480 Y
481 Y
498 Y - Yes but no audio
9300 Y - NGHD and AEHD both good
9301 Y - Disc HD lookd a little soft. However Man vs. Wild was probably upconverted. (I work there)


----------



## xavierh

Here is my information
Side car Dish
H20-100 0x2021
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y (A&E HD)
9301=N (Channel not purchased - 721)


----------



## drx792

still get all the channels, but 9300 just went black as i was watching it.

EDIT never mind its back.


----------



## sleeks

1) HR20-100 18a (slimline dish, no multiswitch, no diplexor)
2) 498 YES (with audio too)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 NO (no sound, no picture- just grey screen)
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## priusguy

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## marksrader

I also just noticed that if I change channels with up/down channel button when I go back to 9300 it is blank. But if I manually enter numbers it goes to congrat screen.


----------



## twaller

9300 went black, but then came back 1 min. later


----------



## donjuan2007

498 and 9300 when back for about a minute, not there back, I still can not get 9301


----------



## 2scoops

IT WORKS!! IT WORKS!!!
:lol:

1) HR20-100 (First time today I have seen the slide on 498)
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


1) H20-100 (No problems - it has worked fine)
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## TahoeTeal

Key Information:
1) (3) H20-600's all with 2024
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

9300 just went off for about two minutes then back on again.


----------



## Bellman

HR20-700, software 0x18a
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

Only problem is they don't always lock in when I try to tune them in. I will get "searching for satellite".I'll go to some other channel, then try again and then get the test channel to come in. I think I might have an alignment issue.


----------



## NOLANSKI

1) Box model and SW version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----Y
3) 480 y/n-----Y
4) 481 y/n-----Y
5) 9300 y/n----Y
6) 9301 y/n----Y


__________________


----------



## alwayscool

1) HR20-100 0x19E
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - n (gray screen) was on before  
6) 9301 - y


----------



## Inkeyes

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 18a, H20, latest national
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y 
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## jpcullen70

Box #1 

HR20-700
0x18a

498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

Box #2

H20-600
0x2024
498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

Location Tucson, AZ


----------



## doctor j

If i record on one tuner on my H20-700,
Then go to Ch 9300 I get 721 Searching for sat on input 1 error message ???
9301 discovery HD still ok.

Doctor j


----------



## Hutchinshouse

#1
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 *Y*
3) 480 *Y*
4) 481 *Y*
5) 9300 *N* (I did on the original test)
6) 9301 *Y*

#2
1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 *Y*
3) 480 *Y*
4) 481 *Y*
5) 9300 *N* (I did on the original test)
6) 9301 *Y*

Data as of 5:33 PM PST


----------



## SFjr

Had all channels until A&E. Then lost 9300 only.

Just checked again and now 9300 and 498 are grey only. 9301 still works.

HR20-100 0x18a


----------



## krock918316

While watching CSI on 9300 (A&EHD) HR20-100 froze during trickplay. Required RBR.

I also have been unable to tune 9300 directly without tuning to another channel first. I'll see if the RBR corrects that problem.


----------



## skyboysea

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Twice today switching to 498 and 9301 I saw the LED on the box displaying output at 720p while the tv was receiving 1080i.
*UPDATE 5:50 PM PDT* Now switching between the test channels I get 9301 fine but 498 and 9300 give me either a blank screen or the last frame I saw on 9301.
*UPDATE 6:05PM PDT* Now one tuner is busy recording. 9301 play fine. Channel down to 9300 gives black screen (pause doesn't do anything). Channel down to 879 plays XM. Channel up to 9300 shows the last frame saw on channel 9301 and the channel banner sticks. Channel up to 9301 plays fine.


----------



## dale_holley

1) HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y


----------



## shoxhawk

From the Wichita Kansas Area


1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 Y (Never saw it until today)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N
6) 9301 Y


----------



## sleeks

sleeks said:


> 1) HR20-100 18a (slimline dish, no multiswitch, no diplexor)
> 2) 498 YES (with audio too)
> 3) 480 Yes
> 4) 481 Yes
> 5) 9300 NO (no sound, no picture- just grey screen)
> 6) 9301 Yes





SFjr said:


> Had all channels until A&E. Then lost 9300 only.
> 
> Just checked again and now 9300 and 498 are grey only. 9301 still works.
> 
> HR20-100 0x18a


Same thing here.....I had 498 five minutes ago....now I lost 498 and still dont have 9300. Still have the 480/481 and 9301.


----------



## TomA

I know everyone is posting results, but I've noticed when using a Terk diplexer behind my receiver, it cuts the signal strength drastically. When running the cable straight to the BBC converter (instead of the diplexer first), everything comes in great, with signals in the 90s on all TPs on 103(b).

Using the diplexer to pick up OTAs local in HD, and only have one cable to the
H20. 

Am I going to have to get a set box antenna to get the locals in HD, or is the Terk diplexer the problem? I have two of them and the problem happens on both.

Is there something else I can use? Any help would be appreciated - Thanks.


----------



## r1ga

1) H20-600
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## elove

Box Model: HR20-100, Software Version 0x18a
498: Yes 
9300: No, Blank Screen and no audio
9301: Yes


Box Model: H20-100, Software Ox2021
498: Yes
9300: No, Blank Screen and no audio
9301: Yes

Box Model: H20-600, Software Ox2024
498: Yes
9300: Yes
9301: Yes

The H20-600 is the only getting all of the channels. This is weird because it's the oldest box.

Any ideas!


----------



## psychobabbler

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## curbside

1) HR20-100 18a (slimline dish, multiswitch)
2) 498 NO - just black screen (was working yesterday)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 NO (no sound, no picture- just black screen)
6) 9301 Yes - Discovery HD


----------



## kpurney

1) H20-600, 0x2024 (2 receivers) 
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20-100S, 0x18a
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 n
Channels 498 and 9300 worked the other night.


----------



## itherrkr

hilmar2k said:


> So for 2,3,4, and 6, which is it, y or n?


Call me the village idiot. In my haste to post, I posted the wrong screenshot. Here we go.

1) HR20 - 700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n - Get a blank screen, if I pause, I get a picture, but play gives me only a frozen image of the channel I was just on. Weird. Reboot did not fix.
6) 9301 y


----------



## DVRaholic

4 HR20's

1) 2 HR-700 (1 19d, 1 19E, 2 HR20-100 National
2) YES
3) YES
4) YES
5) YES
6) YES


----------



## LMUBill

H20-100 version 2021

Was getting everything before but now can't get 498 or 9300. Just have black screens for both. Happened when they changed 9300 from NGC to A&E.


----------



## Joe A

1) HR20-100S 0x18a
2) 498 never worked before today. today worked once
3) 480 always worked
4) 481 always worked
5) 9300 no 
6) 9301 yes


----------



## jsherm007

OK so it's Y, Y, Y, Y, Y for about everyone, turn on the HD already.


----------



## xxx

498---Yes (first time ever both audio and video)
480---Yes
481---Yes
9300---Yes
9301---Yes

HR20-100 Software 0x18

Hope this helps!!


----------



## lzielen

1) Box model and Sw version--HR20-700 019D Zinwell WB68
2) 498 y/n----------------------No, was working last week
3) 480 y/n----------------------Yes
4) 481 y/n----------------------Yes
5) 9300 y/n---------------------No, showing static frame from last 9301 when key channel number from 498/481. Otherwise get black screen.
6) 9301 y/n---------------------Yes, Discovery HD


----------



## LazyRiver

SFjr said:


> Had all channels until A&E. Then lost 9300 only.
> 
> Just checked again and now 9300 and 498 are grey only. 9301 still works.
> 
> HR20-100 0x18a


+1

498 had worked all along for me and now it is gone...


----------



## Marvin

I cant comment on my 2nd HR20-100 since the tuners are all tied up with recordings for the next 4 hours but on my 2nd:

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 no (My other HR20 can get the screen)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 no
6) 9301 no, but when I go to the menu to the settings, it brings DHD up in the small picture and if I exit the menus the channel stays but if I change channels it goes back to a blank screen. Same process doesn't work for 9300.


----------



## feschiver

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## alwayscool

1) HR20-100 0x19E
2) 498 - slide man vs wild
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - n (gray screen)
6) 9301 - y


----------



## krock918316

HR20-100 just came back from RBR. 9300 came up for about 20 seconds, went to black for about 10 seconds then came back to live.


----------



## WERA689

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y/n: Y
3) 480 y/n: Y
4) 481 y/n: Y
5) 9300 y/n: Y
6) 9301 y/n: Y

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y/n: Y
3) 480 y/n: Y
4) 481 y/n: Y
5) 9300 y/n: Y
6) 9301 y/n: Y


1) Box model and Sw version: H20-600 ox2038
2) 498 y/n: Y
3) 480 y/n: Y
4) 481 y/n: Y
5) 9300 y/n: Y
6) 9301 y/n: Y


I'm ready!


----------



## whofan

Sunnyvale, CA (Silicon Valley)

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 Confirmation message
3) 480 Confirmation message
4) 481 Confirmation message
5) 9300 A&E
6) 9301 Discovery


----------



## steve053

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version
HR20-100 National Release
2) 498 y/n
First attempt received DD audio only and grey screen
After testing channels 480,481,9300,9301) I switched back to 498 and received both audio and DTV "welcome" screen message
3) 480 y/n
y
4) 481 y/n
y
5) 9300 y/n
y
6) 9301 y/n
y

Test was done at 4:45 pm CST, in Brookfield, WI (Milwaukee, WI market)


----------



## AceGopher

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

-Ace
Marysville, OH


----------



## cjever19

From San Diego, CA

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 n blank screen
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y/n cutting out intermittently 
6) 9301 y


----------



## Jeffro

1. HR-20 700 0x18a and H-20 100 0x2021
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. Yes
6. Yes

On my HR-20 I still don't have sound on channel 498 through HDMI but I do have sound through Component Video. Channels 9300 and 9301 do have sound through HDMI.


----------



## finaldiet

Both receivers A-OK. AEHD looked great!


----------



## thread

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Everything working perfectly.

San Jose, Ca (San Francisco Bay Area)


----------



## ckirk

hr20-700s w/Slimline and WB68 - OTA - wired direct / no diplexors 
hr10-250/ d10/ r15/ r10

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-------------------------*N* (Always worked until 9300 went out, now black screen)
3) 480 y/n-------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n------------------------*N* (Before 7:00pm it was working fine, now black screen)
6) 9301 y/n------------------------Y


----------



## Tornillo

itherrkr said:


> Call me the village idiot. In my haste to post, I posted the wrong screenshot. Here we go.
> 
> 1) HR20 - 700 0x18a
> 2) 498 y
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 n - Get a blank screen, if I pause, I get a picture, but play gives me only a frozen image of the channel I was just on. Weird. Reboot did not fix.
> 6) 9301 y


I'm not that concerned....looks like half of people are having that happen. It's a test. They'll fix it. It worked once....it'll work again.


----------



## Bajanjack

HR20-700, s/w 19E

Yes to all!


----------



## alwayscool

1) HR20-100 0x19E
2) 498 - n (gray screen)
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - n (gray screen)
6) 9301 - y


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Hutchinshouse said:


> #1
> 1) HR20-700, 0x19e
> 2) 498 *Y*
> 3) 480 *Y*
> 4) 481 *Y*
> 5) 9300 *N* (I did on the original test)
> 6) 9301 *Y*
> 
> #2
> 1) HR20-700, 0x19e
> 2) 498 *Y*
> 3) 480 *Y*
> 4) 481 *Y*
> 5) 9300 *N* (I did on the original test)
> 6) 9301 *Y*
> 
> Data as of 5:33 PM PST


498 now down for me. First time ever.


----------



## NPShehab

HR20-700, 19D

Yes to all


----------



## Wisegoat

1) HR20-100, Latest National Release
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 Blank Screen, No Audio (Was there for the 1st test)
6) 9301 yes

1) HR20-700, Latest National Release
2) 498 Blank Screen, No Audio (Was there earlier today)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 Blank Screen, No Audio (Was there for the 1st test)
6) 9301 yes

Premiere Package, Slimline & WB68

Newport Beach, SoCal


----------



## alaskahill

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 n, first time it hasn't worked for me since shortly after 498 first came on.
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y

However we have rain going through right now and my 103b levels are low to begin w/ and now range between 60 and 80. Not sure if 9300 is on one of my low transponders.


----------



## Captaintrips420

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 19E
2) 498 N was at first but now showing a frozen frame of 9301
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 N sometimes (when doing 72,73,481,9300 i get frozen frame of 9301
6) 9301 Y works perfect!

over the weekend everything worked great for me. not now.

Jeff, san jose ca


----------



## fishingham

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

All working well here.


----------



## sow

L.A. area

1) HR20 - 700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y "bbc confirmed working"
4) 481 y "bbc confirmed working"
5) 9300 n - Get a blank screen now but was working a few hours ago.
6) 9301 y


----------



## BimmerImmer

Box #1
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

Box #2
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## whalerfan

9300 and I'm watching CSI Miami.


----------



## tonyd79

My system #1
1) HR20-700 x19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

My system #2
1) HR20-100 x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y (Had to tune in twice...first time didn't lock...okay after that)
6) 9301 Y


Friends system:
1) HR20-700 National Release (whatever that is)
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 N
(Checked the signal levels, were in 40s and 50s. Seems like right equipement. Going to call DirecTV for dish alignment.)


----------



## Gmaxx

Hutchinshouse said:


> 498 now down for me. First time ever.


Me too. 498 now acting like 9300. Black screen most of the time and one time I saw a freeze frame of 9301 on it. I think they are fiddling with these channels and intentionally causing issues to see if they can easily reverse them.


----------



## timmy1376

9300 and 498 now not working here now. Had both earlier....

HR20-100 0x18a


----------



## RichardL

9300 gone now here as well

HR20-100 0x18a

R


----------



## johnd55

HR20-700 SW 0x18a

498 Y
480 Y
481 Y
9300 Y
9301 Y

Let the show begin :new_popco


----------



## rdalrymple

rdalrymple said:


> Key Information:
> 1) HR20-100 0x18a
> 2) 498 y
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y


Update...

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 No (first time ever)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 No
6) 9301 y


----------



## radinator

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version - HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n - y
3) 480 y/n - y
4) 481 y/n - y
5) 9300 y/n - y
6) 9301 y/n - y


----------



## eandras

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 and 0X19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

H20-100 20236
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

B Band Convertors on all . A Zinwell WB68 switch.

Bring on the New HD


----------



## ghostdog

480-no
481-bbc confirmed working
498-no
9300-no
9301-yes


----------



## dddeeds

All were working around 5-6:30 PM EDST today (09/24/07) but 9300 is not now, also 498 has went out too at 8:36 PM. Every once and a while it will show a still shot of the last channel received live. None of the tricks have worked and today was the first time I could get 9300,9301 and 498. I've always had 499 (when it was up) and 480 & 481.

HR20-100 (x2) , from an AU9 into a WB68, both are the same as below

1) HR20-100, 0x18a
2) 498 no (worked earlier for the 1st. time today)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 no (worked earlier today)
6) 9301 yes


----------



## kelkin

Key Information:
1) HR-20 700 0X19E
2) 498 n
3) 480 n
4) 481 n
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 n

Each of those channels gives me "Searching for signal", I'm guessing it's an alignment issue and not DTV?


----------



## tc3400

HR 20 Yes to all. 3 H20 yes to all. 1 H20 Yes to 480 481 498, but bad pixelization on 9300 and 9301.


----------



## lolaker99

HR20-700 0x19a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Marvin

Anyone know why I can only get 9301 and only if I go through the menu to setup and reboot to get it to pop up in the little window? Its bugging me..


----------



## NomadCat

HR20-700; 0x18a
498 - Y
480 - Y
481 - Y
9300 - Y
9301 - Y


----------



## bbaleno

hey, quit your playing around.
seriously thogh 498, and 9300 went grey


----------



## B Newt

480-Y
481-Y
489-N It use to work from day one of the test untill just a while ago.
9300-N
9301-Y


----------



## alwayscool

1) HR20-100 0x19E
2) 498 - Y slide that says zulu stick fighting (gray screen)
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - n (gray screen)
6) 9301 - y


----------



## CG Tustin

1) H-20 600
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y looks stunning
6) 9301 n (721)

2nd H20 same


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Slimline and WB68 - OTA 

1 HR20-700s w/ BBC's in place before diplexer with OTA
1 HR20-700s w/ seperate runs
2 HR10-250

HR20-700 w/BBC's before diplexer
1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y

HR20-700, 0x19e w/separate runs
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

ok... i've got a weird one... I have two HR20's both running 0x19E... I have an AU9 with 2 lines going straight from the dish to each box...

In my living room.. i have the hr20 hooked up via components... no problems with any channel...

In my bedroom.. i have the hr20 hooked up to a sony plasma via hdmi...

Here was the sequence of events tonight... i tuned from an sd channel to 9300 (A&E)... gray screen... then i tuned to 9301 (discovery)... it worked fine... then i tuned to 498... and get this... it was a still shot of the last frame of 9301 (see attached picture)... i then tuned to 480 and 481.. they worked fine.. went back to 498.. still the same screen shot.. i changed channels and came back to 498 many times and it was still there every time... 

This is my first problem EVER with any test channels and I have participated in all tests....

Update:

I did an RBR on the one having problems...

Tuned straight to 498 this time... gray screen... then tuned to 9300 gray screen... tuned to 9301... works fine... went back to 498... it was a still shot again... 480 & 481 working fine... went back to 498... now just a regular gray screen...

so to sum it up..

1) HR20-700 0x19E
2) 498 N
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N
6) 9301 Y


----------



## Thaedron

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Compton

1) HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H20-100, 202C
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I want my HDTV


----------



## jimmyv2000

h20-100 2 of them
0x2021
yes to all on both!


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

Now... I just lost 498 on Both my Hr20 and H20 boxes (see above about an hour ago... it was working... just black 9300).


----------



## martyp999

Now 498 and 9300 are just a grey screen, but 9301 Discovery HD is still on. I saw the 498 slide for the first time this afternoon for several hours on both tuners. 9300 was coming in fine until around 7:00pm eastern.

HR20-700 0x18a


----------



## chuckaluck

2H20-600s, all channels working, one with software 2021, other 2024.


----------



## dmoneyd

1 HR20-100 and HR20-700, both 0x18a
2 Channel 498 Yes
3 Channel 480 Yes
4 Channel 481 Yes
5 Channel 9300 Yes
6 Channel 9301 Yes


----------



## Jon631

Key Information:
1) Box model and Sw version - H20-600 x2038
2) 498 y/n - Y
3) 480 y/n - Y
4) 481 y/n - Y
5) 9300 y/n - Y
6) 9301 y/n - Y


----------



## Sirshagg

1) HR20 0x19E - two of them
2) 498 - N
3) 480 - Y
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - N
6) 9301 - Y

Yesterday they were all working. See sig for more details on setup.


----------



## dufusdad

HR20-700 0x18a
498-y
480-y
481-y
9300-y
9301-y


----------



## spaceghostinME

1. HR20-100 - s/w 0x18a
2. 498 - No. I got it working yesterday with the pause - FF trick, but now it just shows a still from what I last had on channel 9301.
3. 480 - Yes.
4. 481 - Yes.
5. 9300 - No. Same deal as 498.
6. 9301 - Yes. Looks great!


----------



## tedric

1. HR20-100S, 0x18a, 8/29.....2 thru 6, all yes

2. H20-100, 0x2021, 8/14......2 thru 6, all yes

3. H20-600, 0x2024, 8/28......2 thru 6, all yes

from Little Rock, Ar...looks like I'm ready, cut 'um loose!!


----------



## dhhaines

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 no (worked earlier today not now) just get a black screen 
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 no (worked earlier today until 7:15pm EDT) just get a 720p black screen 
6) 9301 yes


I was getting all of these the other night without problem


----------



## crazyick

HR20-700 0x18a
480 y
481 y
498 y
9300 y
9301 y

Hr20-700 0x18a
480 y
481 y
498 n
9300 n
9301 y

Hr20-700 0x18a
480 y
481 y
498 n
9300 n
9301 y

H20-600 0x2024
480 y
481 y
498 y
9300 y
9301 y


----------



## David Ortiz

HR20-700 0x19e
498 gray screen
480 Y, sometimes
481 gray screen searching for satellite
9300 gray screen
9301 gray screen searching for satellite

changed bar color in HDTV setup to gray


----------



## skoobyd27

Lost 9300 on my HR20-700 was working earlier, 9301 still working.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Key Information (Receiver #1):
1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700 0x19d software
2) 498: Yes (both tuner 1 and 2)
3) 480: Yes
4) 481: Yes
5) 9300: Yes
6) 9301: Yes

Key Information (Receiver #2):
1) Box model and Sw version: H20-600 0x2038 software
2) 498: Yes
3) 480: Yes
4) 481: Yes
5) 9300: Yes
6) 9301: Yes


----------



## purecharger

Key Information:
1) HR20-100S, 0x18a
2) 498 --------> no - searching for signal on both tuners
3) 480 --------> no - gray screen only, no message
4) 481 --------> yes - 103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working
5) 9300 -------> no - searching for signal on both tuners
6) 9301 -------> yes - discovery tunes in quick

From Santa Cruz, CA with 5 LNB dish.


----------



## WJS

hr20-700 0x18a

All test channels coming in correctly


----------



## bohlke

bohlke said:


> 1) HR20-700
> 2) 498 No - black screen but at 1080i now (before was 720p)
> 3) 480 yes
> 4) 481 yes
> 5) 9300 yes
> 6) 9301 yes


I now get 498 as well


----------



## timdh

H20-100
0x2021

498 yes
480 yes
481 yes
9300 yes (amazing picture!)
9301 yes (amazing picture!)

HR20-100
0x18a
498 no
480 yes
481 yes
9300 no
9301 yes


----------



## Davenlr

1- H20-600 v0x2034
2-Y
3-Y
4-Y
5-Y
6-Y

1- HR20-700 0x19d
2-Y
3-Y
4-Y
5-Y
6-Y
Direct connect AT9


----------



## s_m

HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 N
6) 9301 Y


----------



## sooner_ba

H20-600
sw version:0X2038
498=Y
480=y 
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y

H20-100
sw version:0X2036
498=Y
480=y 
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## mp12point7

Three locations in northeast Florida (family homes) all with H20's are receiving all five test channels correctly. (No multi-switches involved).


----------



## GreyGhost00

1) HR20-100 (0x18a)
2) 498 - no (was working yesterday)
3) 480 - bbc confirmed working
4) 481 - bbc confirmed working
5) 9300 - y (I think - image is frozen. If it's not supposed to be then N)
6) 9301 - 721 Channel not purchased

NO multi switches


----------



## sotak99

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## dmurphy

1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700 - 0x019E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## MnGuy

HR20-700 (CE Software)

480 y
481 y
498 y
9300 y
9301 y

HR20-100 (nat release)
490 y
491 y
498 n (was earlier now grey screen)
9300 n (got it over weekend-now grey screen)
9301 y


----------



## kaz

1) HR20-700, 0x19E

2) 498 N (code 771, searching)
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
4b) 498 works after 480/481 (Y) 
5) 9300 N (code 771, searching)
6) 9301 Y
6b) 9300 works after 480/481 (Y)

Seems my even 103b xponders dont pick up until an odd hits it first, multiswitch issue?


----------



## mneblett

1) Box model and Sw version----------- HR20-700, 0x19E
2) 498 y/n----------------------------------- Y
3) 480 y/n----------------------------------- Y
4) 481 y/n----------------------------------- Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

Now 498 gives me a still from 9301 (Man vs. Wild)...


----------



## mbailey

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 Yes (Was yes prior to 10:00pm 9/23, then no through 4:00pm 9/24, then yes from 5:00pm 9/24 to current)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes

1) HR20-700 0x19e (Second system)
2) 498 Yes (Was yes prior to 10:00pm 9/23, then no through 4:00pm 9/24, then yes from 5:00pm 9/24 to current)
3) 480 Yes
4) 481 Yes
5) 9300 Yes
6) 9301 Yes


----------



## Milominderbinder2

1) HR20 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) HR20 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

1) H21 0x4020
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

- Craig


----------



## bgmike

1 HR20-700, 0x18a
2 Channel 498 Yes
3 Channel 480 Yes
4 Channel 481 Yes
5 Channel 9300 Yes (at first black, then working) 
6 Channel 9301 Yes

I got home from work and my first action was to turn to 9300. It was black. I then went to 9301 and saw the "Man vs. Wild" guy eating a grub in HD (nasty). I flipped back to 9300 and still black screen. I next went to 72 and saw ESPN2 working so I then went right back to 9300 again and it finally came in clear . Just thought someone might want to know my progression of events to get past the black screen on 9300.


----------



## jsquash

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Bring It On!!!!!!


----------



## R8ders2K

Okay, here's part one of my info...

Key Information:
1) H20-600 (upstairs bedroom) and 0x2038
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y - A&E HD (CSI: Miami)
6) 9301 y - Discovery HD



Key Information:
1) HR20-700 and 0x19e
2) 498 y - Had to do channel switch to get it
3) 480 y
4) 481 y - Had to do channel switch to get it
5) 9300 y - A&E HD (Sopranos) - Had to do channel switch to get it
6) 9301 y - Discovery HD

One oddity that I have noticed is sometimes on the initial channel change, the Info bar comes up and is about half the usual height, as if it's scrunched.

I'll update later about my 2nd H20, as I haven't replaced it with the replacement that was sent from D*.


----------



## bhelton71

Unit #1
1) HR20 0x19D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n (worked until A&E switch - tried the channel seq - no luck)
6) 9301 y

notes: DD spdif, component video, native, networked, dod enabled


Unit #2
1) HR20 0x19D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

notes: analog audio, svideo, 480i only, not networked

ms: zinwell wb68


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

TWO - HR20-700's 0x19d
498-Y
480-Y
481-Y
9300-Y
9301-Y


HR20-100
498-Y
480-Y
481-Y
9300-NO
9301-Y

H21 0x4020
***498-Y***
480-Y
481-Y
9300-NO
9301-Y

***The H21 did have 498.....no it does not. (All channels were working on Saturday's testing however...go figure.)***


----------



## thecrave

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19d
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y (13V)
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y (18V)
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


(Also, I'll use this soapbox to again request -- "Please fix the SuperCrop Bug, it's becoming more annoying with more HD channels")


----------



## xphile

Just got home from work here in SW Washington state:

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498................. Y (with audio)
3) 480................. Y ( only supposed to have the testing message at bottom, right?)
4) 481................. Y (ditto above question)?
5) 9300............... Y ( Awesome!!)
6) 9301............... Y (ditto Awesome!!)


----------



## HD30TV

Now no 9300 OR 498 here.

HR20-700 (0x18a)


----------



## TheMerk

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y

(Using the BBC before the diplexor trick.)


----------



## bdwill

9300 is just a black screen for me now -- anyone else have this too?


----------



## shendley

Yeah, me too and a lot of other people. Check out the threads below the stickies.



bdwill said:


> 9300 is just a black screen for me now -- anyone else have this too?


----------



## chris0

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y
All 5 channels worked last night and this morning, I seem to have lost 498 and 9300 right around the time 9300 switched to A&E


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

R8ders2K said:


> One oddity that I have noticed is sometimes on the initial channel change, the Info bar comes up and is about half the usual height, as if it's scrunched.


i have had this for a while on a couple of my hd locals


----------



## GutBomb

HR20-100 - 0x18a
498 - black screen (has worked for me until tonight)
480 - yes
481 - yes
9300 - back screen OR freeze frame of whatever mpeg 4 HD channel i last watched
9301 - yes

no diplexer or multiswitch. slimline dish.


----------



## bigpro

bigpro said:


> Zip code 81416
> 
> HR20-100 (recent replacement, I hate it by the way compared to the 700 FWIW)
> 
> Nothing at all: 771 on all counts except 498 (9031 was working earlier)
> 
> H20:
> "BBC confirmed" on 480 481.
> Looks good on 9030 and 9031.


H20 still good.
HR20, the BBC message is on 480 and the black screen on 9030. Otherwise 771 on the other two new ones. 498 still fine. Can't check again for a while, hafta record Chuck and -ugh- Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## fantinocsny

I had 9301 on and i went back to watch a dvd and when i came back all i had was black screen and i couldnt control anything with my remote control and i had to pull the plug on the HR20. I had Prison Break and Chuck scheduled to record on Fox HD and NBC HD and neither program recorded. So now i have to record them on the Standard Def Locals that sucks.


----------



## brianhd1000

019E
yes to all here in the Boston area. Bring on the rest quickly please. HD is the only way.


----------



## wesv

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## B Newt

pinkertonfloyd said:


> Now... I just lost 498 on Both my Hr20 and H20 boxes (see above about an hour ago... it was working... just black 9300).


Your not alone, exact same thing happened to me!


----------



## cartrivision

18:15 PDT
On previous 9300/9301 test, had been getting all test channels, now not getting 498 & 9300


Key Information:
1)HR20-100 SW Ver 0x18a
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y


----------



## uscboy

HR20-700 0x18a

498 = N

480 = Y

481 = Y

9300 = dicey - didn't show up originally by typing it in, chan up to 9301 which 
worked, chan down to 9300 and it worked. Typed it in directly a minute later 
(after tuning to chan 73) and it had a frozen A&E HD image - more than the first 
time I typed it in directly which was a black screen. Third time I directly typed it in, 
it worked fine.

9301 = Y

Also, I'm getting 75-80s on 103b from Columbia, SC... should it be higher? I'm in 
the mid-90's on 101 and high 80's/low 90's on the other sats.


----------



## axl

498 gives me a still from the last mpeg4 channel i was wathing...also 9300 only give me something if i go to 72 -> 73 -> 481 -> 9300. Then I still a still from the last mpeg4 channel i successfully watched. This has been happening since around 7pm est...i had a yes on everyone as of 5:30pm est. Didn't have a problem until the channel was changed to A&EHD.


----------



## spiderman_man

In Southington, Connecticut

#1 H20-100, 0x2024

1) 498 n (sfs)
2) 480 n (sfs)
3) 481 n (sfs)
4) 9300 n (sfs)
5) 9301 y (the only one)

#2 H20-600, 0x2021

1) 498 y
2) 480 y
3) 481 y
4) 9300 y
5) 9301 y

#3 H20-600, 0x2021

1) 498 y
2) 480 y
3) 481 y
4) 9300 y
5) 9301 y


----------



## jeffman

Los Angeles, CA

HR20-100 (0x18a)
498 - N (was working yesterday, blank screen or image stuck in buffer)
480 - Y 
481 - Y 
9300 - N (was working earlier, b4 switch to A&E)
9301 - Y

NO multi switches, Slimline


----------



## Hal_2007

1) H20-600 0x2024
2) 498 - Y 
3) 480 - Y 
4) 481 - Y
5) 9300 - Y - A&E HD
6) 9301 - Y - Discovery HD

Direct connect to AT9 Dish and Ant (no multi-switch or diplexer on this reciever)


----------



## christojean

H20-600 with 0x2024
498 = n
480 = y
481 = y
9300 = n
9301 = y


----------



## smiddy

Key Information:
1) H20-600 2024
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 19D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


Lines from side car dish directly into both receivers. No issues.


----------



## weaver6

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

All channels received on both tuners.


----------



## kajasedai

HR20-100 0x18A

480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - N (blank screen - odd, it worked yesterday)
9300 - N (blank screen)
9301 - Y


----------



## DC_SnDvl

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y
All 5 channels worked this afternoon, I seem to have lost 498 and 9300 right around the time 9300 switched to A&E


----------



## hdtvincr

Key Information:
1)HR20-700 SW Ver 0x19e
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y


----------



## wildbill129

Information:
1) Box model and Sw version: HR20-700 sw: ox18a
2) 498 NO
3) 480 YES
4) 481 YES
5) 9300 NO
6) 9301 YES

refresh services and reboot, no effect.......


----------



## mikeybc

Looks like I'm a little different than everyone with the below:

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 19D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 n
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 n

HELP!!!


----------



## toddrohner

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## cb7214

1) HR20-700 SWM8
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Dutch726

1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y

All 5 channels worked the other night, I seem to have lost 498 and 9300. Just upgraded last week from the standard D* DVR to the HD last Friday, pretty pumped about the new channels. Hopefully, they come soon.


----------



## bhelton71

bhelton71 said:


> Unit #1
> 1) HR20 0x19D
> 2) 498 y
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 n (worked until A&E switch - tried the channel seq - no luck)
> 6) 9301 y
> 
> notes: DD spdif, component video, native, networked, dod enabled
> 
> Unit #2
> 1) HR20 0x19D
> 2) 498 y
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 y
> 6) 9301 y
> 
> notes: analog audio, svideo, 480i only, not networked
> 
> ms: zinwell wb68


I lied - I lost 498 on same unit missing 9301 since I posted


----------



## SierraWing

DC_SnDvl said:


> 1) HR20-700, 0x18a
> 2) 498 n
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> 5) 9300 n
> 6) 9301 y
> All 5 channels worked this afternoon, I seem to have lost 498 and 9300 right around the time 9300 switched to A&E


+1 (except on 0x19d)

This revises my earlier report when I said all was well (when NGC was on 9300).


----------



## n3ntj

Update - (earlier this afternoon I entered my data but it has since changed)

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y (currently A&E HD)
6) 9301 y (currently Discovery HD)


----------



## waynenm

From the sunny Southwest:
1) HR20-700, v 19E
2) 498, yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 yes
6) 9301 yes

Nice!


----------



## daniellee

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - y
6) 9301 - y

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 - *N*
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - *N*
6) 9301 - y

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - y
6) 9301 - y

1) H20-100 2036
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - y
6) 9301 - y


----------



## TomD

1) HR20-700 Ox19e
2) Yes (but issue - see below)
3) Yes (but issue - see below)
4) Yes (no issues)
5) Yes (but issue - see below)
6) Yes (but issue - see below)

When I first turned on TV/HR20, both channels 9300 and 9301 were on with no issues.

*I went to test signal strength around 7:30 PM EST (As I have been having issues with odd transponders coming up with zeros) and the receiver was slow to respond/locking up...did a reset and it seems to have solve the lock up issue
*Then I went on to test the other channels:
>> Went to channel 498 and got "Searching for Sat...771", 
>> Went back to channel 9300 and got "Searching for Sat...771",
>> Then went to test channel 480 and got "Searching for Sat...771",
>> Then went to test channel 481, I got confirmation bar,
>> Back to channel 498 and I got the confirmation slide,
>> Back to channel 9300 and I got the confirmation slide
This issue with "Searching for Sat...771" on channel 480 and 498 has been intermitting since the channels launched (If I go to 481 and then 498 it works).

*I then tested 103b signal strength twice tonight and both times I get signals on all 16 transponders and both tuners (a good sign as this has been a problem with the odd transponders this past week)

Note: signals on odd transponders are lower then even transponders
Tuner 1: 26, 64, 15,70,15,73,0,74,9,77,13,77,37,83,77,94
Tuner 2: 42,73,30,72,20,74,10,75,14,79,28,79,34,85,80,94

I have not been able to test the other HR20 or H20


----------



## tomlog

HR20-700

480=yes
481=yes
498=yes
9300=yes
9301=yes

2 HR20-100's

480=yes
481=yes
498=no (was comming in before)
9300=no (were working when 9300 was NGCHD)
9301=yes


----------



## xerxes

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 - y
3) 480 - y
4) 481 - y
5) 9300 - y
6) 9301 - y


----------



## fornextloop

Ogden, UT

1) Box model and Sw version HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y (Magnificent ... wow!)
6) 9301 Y


----------



## hockeynut07

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 (0x18a), H20-600 (Ox2024)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

AT9 Dish, no multiswitches or diplexer


----------



## bforan21

1) Box model and Sw version---HR20-700, 0x19e
2) 498 y/n-----------------------------------Y
3) 480 y/n-----------------------------------Y
4) 481 y/n-----------------------------------Y
5) 9300 y/n----------------------------------Y
6) 9301 y/n----------------------------------Y


----------



## wilsonc

1) HR20-700 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Mertzen

HR20-100 with 0x18a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## BudShark

UPDATE:

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Earlier I was not receiving 498. I also updated the website.

Chris


----------



## wilsonc

1) H20-600 0x2034
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## doctor j

EARL : MODS : SOMEONE :

Throw us a bone. Lots of reports and some patterns have to be emerging.

Whats causing the issues?

Why were there changes on 9300?

What can be done to reverse any adverse events?

What can we expect next?

We're suppling a lot of info down a one way street.
I am patient as anyone about this HD mania but would like a "little" feedback on the ongoing issues.

Please.
With Sugar On Top!

Doctor j


----------



## FriscoJohnny

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 (0x19e)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Looking good here in Dallas.


----------



## WRTBill

I have completed checked and tested everything here and still having problems with H20. Pixelation after about a minute on 9301 and 9300 went black when switch occurred earlier to A&E. HR20s working great


----------



## keithtd

1) HR20-700/0x19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## memory

Key Information:
1)HR20-700 SW Ver 0x19e
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y


----------



## Siguy

Los Angeles
HR20 700 (0x18a)
498 = n
480 = y
481 = y
9300 = n
9301 = y

498 worked yesterday, as did both 9300 and 9301 when they did that late night test. Only today did 498 and 9300 stop working, giving me buffered, frozen images.


----------



## Ben Lambert

Key Information:
1)HR20-700 SW Ver 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I checked 480, 481, and 498 without problems. I checked 9300 and could not get it. Went to 9301 and got it. Returned to 9300 and it came on. Everything is working.


----------



## Wildcat

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

All channels received on both tuners.

All systems go on the HR after having some issues with 9300....just had to switch from 72 back to 9300 and it came up. Also all of a sudden gettin' 498....for the first time on this one.

On the H20, everything works as well...no issues.

I believe I have the current national software for each....running slimline dish and the standard multiswitch. HR20 is HDMI and H20 is component....

Any other info..please ask.


----------



## CheMaN

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 N (ext 721)


----------



## rcpilot82

Key Information: 5:30 pm ct
1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Key Information: 8:30 pm ct
1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 n
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y


----------



## Grydlok

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 X19E
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


Key Information:
1) HR20-700 X19E
2) 498 y only on turner 2
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y only on turner 2
6) 9301 y searches for satellite on turner 2


----------



## kirkus

1) 2-HR20-100's, both 0x18a
2) 498 y (one tv at 720P A-OK, one TV 1080i needs pause/play trick, neither uses native)
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I did not initiate tune-in until after A&E switch (7:00pm CDT)
Have received 498 since implemented a few days ago, though 1080i unit has usually needed pause/play trick

All channels received A=OK on both tuners.


----------



## Koyukon

1) H20( dont know which i have)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## egodow

Receiver 1:
1) HR20-700 19D
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 n
6) 9301 y

Receiver 2:
1) H20-600 0x2024
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

I tried attaching the h20 to the same TV and one of the sam input lines and BBC as the HR20 and then I received 9300 OK.


----------



## jwt0001

Key Information:
1) HR20 ox19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

doctor j said:


> EARL : MODS : SOMEONE :
> 
> Throw us a bone. Lots of reports and some patterns have to be emerging.
> 
> Whats causing the issues?
> 
> Why were there changes on 9300?
> 
> What can be done to reverse any adverse events?
> 
> What can we expect next?
> 
> We're suppling a lot of info down a one way street.
> I am patient as anyone about this HD mania but would like a "little" feedback on the ongoing issues.
> 
> Please.
> With Sugar On Top!
> 
> Doctor j


+1 ... did D* change something since the last 9300/9301 test?? because i have had NO problems until tonight.. and i've participated in every test...


----------



## notnufbw

kajasedai said:


> HR20-100 0x18A
> 
> 480 - Y
> 481 - Y
> 498 - N (blank screen - odd, it worked yesterday)
> 9300 - N (blank screen)
> 9301 - Y


Ditto.

VR


----------



## Greygoose

1) HR20-100 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## Alexandrepsf

1) HR20-700 - 0X19E
2) 498 -> Yes
3) 480 -> Yes
4) 481 -> Yes
5) 9300 -> Yes
6) 9301 -> Yes


----------



## stp890

Haven't checked in a little while but as of about 1700 CDT:

1) HR20-700 0x19e
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y (the audio and video were slightly out of sync though earlier)
6) 9301 y


----------



## Mertzen

TomD said:


> 1) HR20-700 Ox19e
> 
> Note: signals on odd transponders are lower then even transponders
> Tuner 1: 26, 64, 15,70,15,73,0,74,9,77,13,77,37,83,77,94
> Tuner 2: 42,73,30,72,20,74,10,75,14,79,28,79,34,85,80,94
> 
> I have not been able to test the other HR20 or H20


Your dish needs to be tuned.


----------



## ram4784

kajasedai said:


> HR20-100 0x18A
> 
> 480 - Y
> 481 - Y
> 498 - N (blank screen - odd, it worked yesterday)
> 9300 - N (blank screen)
> 9301 - Y


Ditto for me above, except running 19E software


----------



## kevincaudill

HR20 100
0x18a
Yes to all

2 HR20-700
0x18a
480 Y
481 Y
498 N
9300 N
9301 Y


----------



## Talonn

What happened?

It seems a lot of people have lost 498 and 9300 when A&E came on on 9300. There is another active post with a lot of people having this *new* problem me included.

All was working fine before D* changed 9300 over to A & E
HR20-100S
0x18a

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100693


----------



## Groundhog45

1. Hr20-700 19e
2. Y
3. Y
4. Y
5. Y
6. Y

Austin, Texas


----------



## jhllnd

hr20 0x18a
y
y
y
y
y


----------



## jmacari

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y- (sometimes must hit Pause or must repower to get-then everything is fine, i.e., channel changing, etc.)


Key Information:
1) HR20
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## vwman18

Key Information:
1) HR20-700, 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y

Looking good here in South Florida.


----------



## econman

Hello DBS Talk

First post here. I thought I would contribute:

HR20-700
Software: 0x18a

1) 480-Y
2) 481-Y
3) 498-N (had it during the weekend, now I receive a grey screen)
4) 9300-N
5) 9301-Y

Hope it's up and running soon.


----------



## DaveBrz

Update
HR20-100 with 0x18a
498=Y but getting a still from 9301
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y but black screen since the switch to A&E 
9301=Y


----------



## VLaslow

Inland Empire, CA

1) HR20 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## SP Jon M3

1) HR20-700 0x18a
2) 498 - No - just a blank grey screen, but was working last weekend
3) 480 - Yes (slower for message to show than 481)
4) 481 - Yes
5) 9300 - No - just a blank grey screen or the last picture that was on 9301 before i tuned to a different channel (currently Survivor Man on Disc Ch)
6) 9301 - Yes


----------



## jmacari

sorry- previous post was off

Key Information:
1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y- (sometimes must hit Pause or must repower to get-then everything is fine, i.e., channel changing, etc.)
6)9301 y

Key Information:
1) H20
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## aquafuzz

1) HR20-700 0x197
2) 498 y 1080
3) 480 y 1080 13v
4) 481 y 1080 18v
5) 9300 y 720
6) 9301 y 1080

All looks good,

Aquafuzz


----------



## TomD

Mertzen said:


> Your dish needs to be tuned.


Mertzen...All other sats are pulling 95+ signal strength on both odd and even transponders. Also, just had D* here to add additional HR20


----------



## VLaslow

Econman -:welcome_s


----------



## Koyukon

econman said:


> Hello DBS Talk
> 
> First post here. I thought I would contribute:
> 
> HR20-700
> Software: 0x18a
> 
> 1) 480-Y
> 2) 481-Y
> 3) 498-N (had it during the weekend, now I receive a grey screen)
> 4) 9300-N
> 5) 9301-Y
> 
> Hope it's up and running soon.


:welcome_s


----------



## taichinanda

HR20-700 with 0x18a
498=Y
480=Y
481=Y
9300=Y
9301=Y


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I have closed this thread: As things are in a state of flux right now.
Thank you to everyone that has reported your results.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

1) HR20-700 0x19e: "Living Room"
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 Y
6) 9301 Y

1) HR20-700 0x19e: "Bedroom"
2) 498 Y
3) 480 Y
4) 481 Y
5) 9300 *N*
6) 9301 Y


----------

